# La mia amante ha un'altro che fare?



## valerio61 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Sono un uomo di 51 anni divorziato da 10 ed ho una compagna di nazionalità rumena che frequento da 8 anni ma che per motivi familiari vive con suo figlio ed io solo.
5 anni fa ho conosciuto la donna dei mie sogni ei il primo gennaio di quest'anno ho scoperto che mi tradisce con un'altro uomo.
Abbiam vissuto 5 anni di amore intenso cosa mai provata in tutta la mia vita, lei è sposata ed anche lei come me era in crisi con il marito.
Ora tutto il mondo mi è crollato addosso son 4 giorni che non mangio o solo quel poco pe riuscire a stare in piedi, piango in continuazione e lo dico senza vergogna proprio perchè il nostro amore era unico.
Lei ovviamente subito ha negato quest'altra relazione ma difronte a i fatti si è dovuta arrendere.
erano 6 mesi che mi ero accorto del suo distacco ne parlammo e lei mi disse che stà passando un brutto periodo per dei problemi di salute e per il lavoro e che voleva esserlasciata in pace senza nessuno attorno, insomma la solita pausa di riflessione.
Questa è la mia storia ed ora non so cosa fare perchè lei mi dice che deve far chiarezza dentro di se e capire cosa vuole veramente, queste parole le escono di bocca con una freddezza impressionante mai in 5 anni l'avevo sentita parlare in questo modo e di non versare nemmeno una lacrima, lei che pianse persino per la morte del cane dei suoi genitori e per stupidate di ancor minor conto.
Qulacuno mi può dare dei consigli?
sono magro 58Km alto 1.74mt brizzolato di bella presenza e sempre elegante. ero l'uomo a suo dire giusto per lei che è magra 48Kg alta1.62mt  rossa hennè ed anche lei sempre elegante.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (5 Gennaio 2013)

valerio61 ha detto:


> Sono un uomo di 51 anni divorziato da 10 ed *ho una compagna *di nazionalità rumena *che frequento da 8 anni *ma che per motivi familiari vive con suo figlio ed io solo.
> *5 anni fa ho conosciuto la donna dei mie sogni *ei il primo gennaio di quest'anno *ho scoperto che mi tradisce con un'altro uomo*.
> Abbiam vissuto 5 anni di amore intenso cosa mai provata in tutta la mia vita, lei è sposata ed anche lei come me era in crisi con il marito.
> Ora tutto il mondo mi è crollato addosso son 4 giorni che non mangio o solo quel poco pe riuscire a stare in piedi, piango in continuazione e lo dico senza vergogna proprio perchè il nostro amore era unico.
> ...


A quest'ora mi viene solo da consigliarti di sentire il parere della _"compagna da 8 anni"_.........


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2013)

valerio61 ha detto:


> Sono un uomo di 51 anni divorziato da 10 ed ho una compagna di nazionalità rumena che frequento da 8 anni ma che per motivi familiari vive con suo figlio ed io solo.
> 5 anni fa ho conosciuto la donna dei mie sogni ei il primo gennaio di quest'anno ho scoperto che mi tradisce con un'altro uomo.
> Abbiam vissuto 5 anni di amore intenso cosa mai provata in tutta la mia vita, lei è sposata ed anche lei come me era in crisi con il marito.
> Ora tutto il mondo mi è crollato addosso son 4 giorni che non mangio o solo quel poco pe riuscire a stare in piedi, piango in continuazione e lo dico senza vergogna proprio perchè il nostro amore era unico.
> ...


Come si chiama l'autista?:carneval:


----------



## Horny (5 Gennaio 2013)

*Da quello*

Che dici pare che lei si sia stancata, che non sia più' innamorata di te.
interrompi ogni contatto, se tiene a te ti cerchera'


----------



## perplesso (5 Gennaio 2013)

valerio61 ha detto:


> Sono un uomo di 51 anni divorziato da 10 ed ho una compagna di nazionalità rumena che frequento da 8 anni ma che per motivi familiari vive con suo figlio ed io solo.
> 5 anni fa ho conosciuto la donna dei mie sogni ei il primo gennaio di quest'anno ho scoperto che mi tradisce con un'altro uomo.
> Abbiam vissuto 5 anni di amore intenso cosa mai provata in tutta la mia vita, lei è sposata ed anche lei come me era in crisi con il marito.
> Ora tutto il mondo mi è crollato addosso son 4 giorni che non mangio o solo quel poco pe riuscire a stare in piedi, piango in continuazione e lo dico senza vergogna proprio perchè il nostro amore era unico.
> ...


anzitutto mangia,chè se 6 alto 1,74....58 kg sono pochi per un uomo.

a senso direi che la tipa non ti ama più e non ti desidera nemmeno più.   quindi,passato il doveroso periodo di sfogo per la delusione,ti consiglio di archiviare la tizia in questione.

Non ho capito però se la rumena che frequentavi prima la frequenti ancora


----------



## valerio61 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Si la stò ancora frequentando


----------



## Tebe (5 Gennaio 2013)

Però. Averne due fisse a 51 anni è mica da tutti.
sarà per quello che è così magro?


Comunque mi sembra tutto abbastanza chiaro.
A lei ora, piace l'altro.
Stesso consiglio che ho dato ad Alispezzate.

Molalla. Sparisci.
Se ti cerca bene.
Se non ti cerca....


----------



## perplesso (5 Gennaio 2013)

valerio61 ha detto:


> Si la stò ancora frequentando


ecco bravo.    tienila stretta e archivia l'altra.   tanto è palese che non ti vuole più,prima te ne renderai conto,meglio sarà per te


----------



## Horny (5 Gennaio 2013)

valerio61 ha detto:


> Si la stò ancora frequentando


Dici che con la rumena (ma non sarebbe più carino chiamarla per nome?),allora con lei non hai effettivi legami:no figli, no matrimonio, no convivenza, no affari). 5 anni fa incontri l'amore della tua vita. Pero' in tutto questo tempo non lasci la prima donna. Perche'? Forse sai che quella che definisci amante non e' poi tanto legata a te, non ti da sicurezza.


----------



## tesla (5 Gennaio 2013)

purtroppo come vedi non c'è limpidezza in ognuno di voi, strettamente intrecciati in questi rapporti laocoontici.
non puoi far nulla se non chiederti perchè essere così mendaci, iniqui, ipocriti, bugiardi e poi dopo esserti dato una risposta, immagino poco lusinghiera, volgere altrove i tuoi sentimenti.


----------



## valerio61 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Ho preso la decisione proprio 10 minuti fa, mi ha chiamato lei per sapere come stavo, una scusa tanto per avviare la solita discussione e li mi ho capito che tra noi non c'è più niente, scusa non tra noi è lei che non prova più niente e così chiusa la conversazione le ho detto di frequentare pure quella/e persone che ha conosciuto in quest'ultimo anno nella solita sala da ballo famosa per i separati frequentata da marpioni affamati, ma di rendersi conto che il tipo di donna che è diventata è quella che ha da sempre disprezzato.
Il mio è stato un addio senza replica le ho detto di non farsi più sentire.
Grazie a tutti voi


----------



## valerio61 (5 Gennaio 2013)

ma dove vanno afinire le mie risposte non ci capisco niente ho scritto un poema e non lo vedo


----------



## valerio61 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Scusate ho trovato era nella pagina 2


----------



## Rabarbaro (5 Gennaio 2013)

Ciao Valerio!

Come a dire che le donne cambiano come cambia la brezza, e per un po' fanno procedere la nostra barchetta col vento in poppa, poi, d'un tratto, girano e vanno a sospingere il veliero di qualcun altro.
Magari sai già che chi biasimerai di meno sono proprio quelle che non si faranno più rivedere.
Sai, non è che ci sia molto dentro al cuore di certe donne per chi non va più bene per loro, dànno molto e tolgono altrettanto ed allora il dànno è solo per chi dietro a loro si dannò.

E non ricercare facili succedanei d'oltrecortina!

Ciao!


----------



## Horny (5 Gennaio 2013)

valerio61 ha detto:


> Ho preso la decisione proprio 10 minuti fa, mi ha chiamato lei per sapere come stavo, una scusa tanto per avviare la solita discussione e li mi ho capito che tra noi non c'è più niente, scusa non tra noi è lei che non prova più niente e così chiusa la conversazione le ho detto di frequentare pure quella/e persone che ha conosciuto in quest'ultimo anno nella solita sala da ballo famosa per i separati frequentata da marpioni affamati, ma di rendersi conto che il tipo di donna che è diventata è quella che ha da sempre disprezzato.
> Il mio è stato un addio senza replica le ho detto di non farsi più sentire.
> Grazie a tutti voi


cioé  tradiva il marito con te per 5 anni e la amavi come mai prima, ora 'tradisce' te con un altro e la disprezzi?
che poi, a mio parere, non tradiva nessuno. non era più innamorata del marito, e ora non lo è più di te.
questi non mi paiono tradimenti, ma tu...un monumento all'incoerenza.
in amicizia ehhh 

pippilotta


----------



## valerio61 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Pippa ha detto:


> cioé  tradiva il marito con te per 5 anni e la amavi come mai prima, ora 'tradisce' te con un altro e la disprezzi?
> che poi, a mio parere, non tradiva nessuno. non era più innamorata del marito, e ora non lo è più di te.
> questi non mi paiono tradimenti, ma tu...un monumento all'incoerenza.
> in amicizia ehhh
> ...


esatto ma non la disprezzo per quel che fa la disprezzo perchè mi diceva che quello che stava facendo con me era per lei una cosa unica e di non pensare che io sia una di quelle che vanno in cerca di avventure. ed infatti così è stato per 5 anni ma poi lei ha cambiato le carte in tavola ed ora oltre a negare a qel che ha fatto per non cadere in contraddizione con quello che ha sempre disprezzato stà facendo l'esatto contrario


----------



## Horny (5 Gennaio 2013)

valerio61 ha detto:


> esatto ma non la disprezzo per quel che fa la disprezzo perchè mi diceva che quello che stava facendo con me era per lei una cosa unica e di non pensare che io sia una di quelle che vanno in cerca di avventure. ed infatti così è stato per 5 anni ma poi lei ha cambiato le carte in tavola ed ora oltre a negare a qel che ha fatto per non cadere in contraddizione con quello che ha sempre disprezzato stà facendo l'esatto contrario


ehhh ma dopo 5 anni, mica un mese.
gli innamoramenti durano un paio, in media.
capisco che ci stai male, e disaprezzarla ti fa sentire meglio, ma non ha fatto, oggettivamente, nulla di male.

pippoccia


----------



## valerio61 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Pippa ha detto:


> ehhh ma dopo 5 anni, mica un mese.
> gli innamoramenti durano un paio, in media.
> capisco che ci stai male, e disaprezzarla ti fa sentire meglio, ma non ha fatto, oggettivamente, nulla di male.
> 
> pippoccia


Questa è bella se fosse successo a te? diresti che che non ha fatto niente di male?


----------



## valerio61 (5 Gennaio 2013)

valerio61 ha detto:


> Questa è bella se fosse successo a te? diresti che che non ha fatto niente di male?


ma non sei mai stato tradito? e se si come ti sei sentito? scysa se ti do del tu ma sento confidenza nelle parole


----------



## Horny (5 Gennaio 2013)

valerio61 ha detto:


> ma non sei mai stato tradito? e se si come ti sei sentito? scysa se ti do del tu ma sento confidenza nelle parole


ma lei cosa ti aveva 'promesso'?

pippa.1


----------



## valerio61 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Pippa ha detto:


> ma lei cosa ti aveva 'promesso'?
> 
> pippa.1


L'unica promessa è stata la fedelta ed il rispetto reciproco, lei avrebbe voluto lasciare il marito per stare con me ma io ero già stato scottato da una cosa simile ed è finita che mi son divorziato e perso una villa da favola.


----------



## valerio61 (5 Gennaio 2013)

valerio61 ha detto:


> L'unica promessa è stata la fedelta ed il rispetto reciproco, lei avrebbe voluto lasciare il marito per stare con me ma io ero già stato scottato da una cosa simile ed è finita che mi son divorziato e perso una villa da favola.


ma perchè per vedere le risposte devo tornare indietro di una pagina e poi avanti? non capisco perchè non si accodino immediatamente non vien fatto refresh della pagina


----------



## Horny (5 Gennaio 2013)

valerio61 ha detto:


> L'unica promessa è stata la fedelta ed il rispetto reciproco, lei avrebbe voluto lasciare il marito per stare con me ma io ero già stato scottato da una cosa simile ed è finita che mi son divorziato e perso una villa da favola.


piccole scuse. più che normale lei si sia stancata. e ci ha messo 5 anni!
ma che pretendi?


----------



## lunaiena (5 Gennaio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> purtroppo come vedi non c'è limpidezza in ognuno di voi, strettamente intrecciati in questi rapporti laocoontici.
> non puoi far nulla se non chiederti perchè essere così mendaci, iniqui, ipocriti, bugiardi e poi dopo esserti dato una risposta, immagino poco lusinghiera, volgere altrove i tuoi sentimenti.



Chedire ..... Concordo...


----------



## lunaiena (5 Gennaio 2013)

valerio61 ha detto:


> Questa è bella se fosse successo a te? diresti che che non ha fatto niente di male?


questo è il mondo dei tradimenti caro mio...
Se riassumiamo :
frequenti una donna ufficialmente da 8 anni e da 5 la affianchi ad un'altra ...
che a sua volta ti affianca ad un altro...
Se la tua compagna ufficiale sapesse chiedesse spiegazioni e tu le dessi le stesse risposte 
come pensi ci rimanga ?
cioe insomma la tua vita è un intreccio di donne e predendi fedeltà assoluta da una donna perfetta per te ...


Ops ... scusa sei piacente e pieno di qualità quindi un bocconcino da non lasciarsi sfuggire!!


----------



## oceansize (5 Gennaio 2013)

[MOD Daniele ON]
Ti sei messo con una zoccola, pretendevi che fosse una santa?
[MOD Daniele OFF]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Gennaio 2013)

valerio61 ha detto:


> sono magro 58Km alto 1.74mt brizzolato di bella presenza e sempre elegante. ero l'uomo a suo dire giusto per lei che è magra 48Kg alta1.62mt  rossa hennè ed anche lei sempre elegante.


questa parte cazzo c'entra?


----------



## babsi (5 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> questa parte cazzo c'entra?


:rotfl:
waaaa
:up:


----------



## lunaiena (5 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> questa parte cazzo c'entra?


Qualcosa c'entrerà no ... se l'ha messa ...
non fare il pignolo!


----------



## devastata (6 Gennaio 2013)

valerio61 ha detto:


> Ho preso la decisione proprio 10 minuti fa, mi ha chiamato lei per sapere come stavo, una scusa tanto per avviare la solita discussione e li mi ho capito che tra noi non c'è più niente, scusa non tra noi è lei che non prova più niente e così chiusa la conversazione le ho detto di frequentare pure quella/e persone che ha conosciuto in quest'ultimo anno nella solita sala da ballo famosa per i separati frequentata da marpioni affamati, ma di rendersi conto che il tipo di donna che è diventata è quella che ha da sempre disprezzato.
> Il mio è stato un addio senza replica le ho detto di non farsi più sentire.
> Grazie a tutti voi



Mai fidarsi di chi frequenta 'sale da ballo per trombare', li l'hai scovata, li l'hai persa. Non hai perso molto, mi spiace solo per la 'rumena', tutto a sua insaputa.


----------



## iosonoio (7 Gennaio 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## iosonoio (7 Gennaio 2013)

Perchè tutto questo scrivere mi suona strano?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Mai fidarsi di chi frequenta 'sale da ballo per trombare', li l'hai scovata, li l'hai persa. Non hai perso molto, mi spiace solo per la 'rumena', tutto a sua insaputa.


Non riesco a capire questi pregiudizi sulle sale da ballo. O sulla gente che frequenta altra gente a fini strettamente sessuali, ammesso che ne esista.
Cinque anni di frequentazione saranno pur qualcosa di più, spero.
Se per cinque anni il nostro amico non ha recepito con chi si frequentava non darei tutte le responsabilità alla persona inaffidabile.


----------



## devastata (7 Gennaio 2013)

Sul fatto che esistano persone che si frequentano solo per quello, direi che non esistano dubbi, sulle sale da ballo, dove ho sempre evitato di andare nonostante il lavoro di mio marito, viste negli ultimi due mesi più per parlare con i suoi amici, se ne vedono di persone in cerca principalmente di compagnia ed il ballo è un buon mezzo, a volte una scusa, per sperimentare subito la disponibilità di chi 'è in cerca anche di altro'.

Tutto qui.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sul fatto che esistano persone che si frequentano solo per quello, direi che non esistano dubbi, sulle sale da ballo, dove ho sempre evitato di andare nonostante il lavoro di mio marito, viste negli ultimi due mesi più per parlare con i suoi amici, se ne vedono di persone in cerca principalmente di compagnia ed il ballo è un buon mezzo, a volte una scusa, per sperimentare subito la disponibilità di chi 'è in cerca anche di altro'.
> 
> Tutto qui.


come se non fossimo tutti in cerca anche di altro, ballo o non ballo 

altro= .........mettici quello che vuoi tu


----------



## Spider (7 Gennaio 2013)

le sale da ballo per chi cerca altro ... sono un TROIAIO.
chiaro poi, che siamo sempre in cerca di altro.
che ci siamo sposati a fare?
per fare figli e calzetta?
ma pane al pane, vino al vino.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire questi pregiudizi sulle sale da ballo. O sulla gente che frequenta altra gente a fini strettamente sessuali, ammesso che ne esista.
> Cinque anni di frequentazione saranno pur qualcosa di più, spero.
> *Se per cinque anni il nostro amico non ha recepito con chi si frequentava non darei tutte le responsabilità alla persona inaffidabile*.


Allora tutti i traditi sono dei fessi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora tutti i traditi sono dei fessi.


no, che c'entra?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, che c'entra?


L'hai scritto tu che se si frequenta una persona inaffidabile si è responsabili.


----------



## devastata (7 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'hai scritto tu che se si frequenta una persona inaffidabile si è responsabili.



In parte è vero, il problema è che è molto più facile innamorarsi degli stronzi che delle persone perbene.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'hai scritto tu che se si frequenta una persona inaffidabile si è responsabili.



rileggi
ho scritto che il nostro amico ha frequentato una persona inaffidabile, non chi
e senza accorgersene, per altro, visto che per cinque anni lui ha inteso e definito questa frequentazione come un amore

comunque, generalizzando: in cinque anni penso che si possa capire che tipo di persona abbiamo di fronte
ovviamente. se si è attenti, consapevoli e non bisognosi


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> rileggi
> ho scritto che il nostro amico ha frequentato una persona inaffidabile, non chi
> e senza accorgersene, per altro, visto che per cinque anni lui ha inteso e definito questa frequentazione come un amore
> 
> ...


Appunto. Allora, secondo te, tutti i traditi sono fessi perché non si sono accorti di frequentare una persona falsa e inaffidabile.
Ma perché i traditori frequentano dei fessi?


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> rileggi
> ho scritto che il nostro amico ha frequentato una persona inaffidabile, non chi
> e senza accorgersene, per altro, visto che per cinque anni lui ha inteso e definito questa frequentazione come un amore
> 
> ...



dipende...bisogna essere molto, molto, molto attenti... ma stanto sempre con le antenne drizzate si vive male


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Allora, secondo te, tutti i traditi sono fessi perché non si sono accorti di frequentare una persona falsa e inaffidabile.
> *Ma perché i traditori frequentano dei fessi*?


perchè almeno non li sgamano:mrgreen:


----------



## iosonoio (8 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè almeno non li sgamano:mrgreen:


Fammi capre: se uno ha impegni e la sera arriva a casa distrutto è un fesso? Se il lavoro ti assorbe tempo ed energie tanto da lasciarti poco tempo al romanticismo, è un fesso? Se ti fai carico di tante cose che (purtroppo...) vanno fatte e la sera non ti senti di fare Rocco Siffredi o Rodolfo Valentino, ma comunque ce l'hai messa tutta per non far mancare niente alla famiglia, sei un fesso? Anche spremersi per concedere qualcosa in più a chi hai vicino è un atto d'amore...altrimenti te ne freghi e mandi avanti le cose come vanno. Poi, però, le corna in testa ti arrivano lo stesso perchè "non puoi permettere quello che le altre mogli hanno" o "quello che hanno le altre famiglie"...


----------



## iosonoio (8 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me, spesso chi tradisce lo fa a prescindere. Mi spiego: lavori tanto? Mi trascuri e ti tradisco. Mi stai troppo dietro e non mi fai mancare attenzioni, ma il lavoro non ti permette di comperare di più? Ti tradisco. Da quello che ho vissuto e poi sentito raccontare, quando ti parte l'embolo del tradimento, non ti fermi ed ogni scusa è buona...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Fammi capre: se uno ha impegni e la sera arriva a casa distrutto è un fesso? Se il lavoro ti assorbe tempo ed energie tanto da lasciarti poco tempo al romanticismo, è un fesso? Se ti fai carico di tante cose che (purtroppo...) vanno fatte e la sera non ti senti di fare Rocco Siffredi o Rodolfo Valentino, ma comunque ce l'hai messa tutta per non far mancare niente alla famiglia, sei un fesso? Anche spremersi per concedere qualcosa in più a chi hai vicino è un atto d'amore...altrimenti te ne freghi e mandi avanti le cose come vanno. Poi, però, le corna in testa ti arrivano lo stesso perchè "non puoi permettere quello che le altre mogli hanno" o "quello che hanno le altre famiglie"...


Parto dal fondo. Tradire perchè non puoi mantenermi come altri mantengono le proprie donne lo trovo uno dei peggiori tradimenti. Nob ne capisco il senso ma io ho un rapporto con i soldi e la ricchezza forse non comune. Sto con un uomo che guDagna meno di me da sempre e per me non è mai stato un problema. Non capisco come possa incidere nella decisione di tradire.
Sul resto sono abb in disaccordo. Sto fuori casa 12 ore e quando torno ho il resto da fare ma il primo pensiero quando entro in casa è sempre stato abbracciare e dare un bacio al mio conpagno. Nessuno chiede rocco siffredi ma io credo che nonosyantea dtanchezza e gli impegni il tempo per l'affetto se non per il sesso si trovi. A me é mancato nel tempo proprio questo.la casa e molte cose possono, se si vuole davvero, passare in secondo piano


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Fammi capre: se uno ha impegni e la sera arriva a casa distrutto è un fesso? Se il lavoro ti assorbe tempo ed energie tanto da lasciarti poco tempo al romanticismo, è un fesso? Se ti fai carico di tante cose che (purtroppo...) vanno fatte e la sera non ti senti di fare Rocco Siffredi o Rodolfo Valentino, ma comunque ce l'hai messa tutta per non far mancare niente alla famiglia, sei un fesso? Anche spremersi per concedere qualcosa in più a chi hai vicino è un atto d'amore...altrimenti te ne freghi e mandi avanti le cose come vanno. Poi, però, le corna in testa ti arrivano lo stesso perchè "non puoi permettere quello che le altre mogli hanno" o "quello che hanno le altre famiglie"...





iosonoio ha detto:


> Secondo me, spesso chi tradisce lo fa a prescindere. Mi spiego: lavori tanto? Mi trascuri e ti tradisco. Mi stai troppo dietro e non mi fai mancare attenzioni, ma il lavoro non ti permette di comperare di più? Ti tradisco. Da quello che ho vissuto e poi sentito raccontare, quando ti parte l'embolo del tradimento, non ti fermi ed ogni scusa è buona...


Guarda che era una battuta! anche perchè io rientro nella categoria dei "fessi"


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Fammi capre: se uno ha impegni e la sera arriva a casa distrutto è un fesso? Se il lavoro ti assorbe tempo ed energie tanto da lasciarti poco tempo al romanticismo, è un fesso? Se ti fai carico di tante cose che (purtroppo...) vanno fatte e la sera non ti senti di fare Rocco Siffredi o Rodolfo Valentino, ma comunque ce l'hai messa tutta per non far mancare niente alla famiglia, sei un fesso? Anche spremersi per concedere qualcosa in più a chi hai vicino è un atto d'amore...altrimenti te ne freghi e mandi avanti le cose come vanno. *Poi, però, le corna in testa ti arrivano lo stesso perchè "non puoi permettere quello che le altre mogli hanno" o "quello che hanno le altre famiglie*"...


sul neretto giuro che non capisco...mai guardate ste cose!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sul neretto giuro che non capisco...mai guardate ste cose!


Tu no. Ma non sei la regola.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sul neretto giuro che non capisco...mai guardate ste cose!


... e siamo in tre. Ma, se vogliamo essere oneste, dobbiamo ammettere che sappiamo che...
Comunque: io credo che non ci siano motivazioni per le quali SI tradisce, credo che ogni traditore abbia le sue. Poi non entro nel merito di quanto, quando e se mai siano veramente motivazioni per non alzare il solito polverone. Ma non credo si possano stabilire delle regole generali di comportamento anti-tradimento. Abbiamo visto credo qui che... ogni storia è a sè, o quasi, abbiamo visto quanto particolari e singolari e diverse possano essere le visioni dello stesso accadimento da parte di ciascuno di noi, ma soprattutto io credo di aver imparato quanto sia difficile comprendere chi mi sta di fronte, in genere.


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e siamo in tre. Ma, se vogliamo essere oneste, dobbiamo ammettere che sappiamo che...
> Comunque: io credo che non ci siano motivazioni per le quali SI tradisce, credo che ogni traditore abbia le sue. Poi non entro nel merito di quanto, quando e se mai siano veramente motivazioni per non alzare il solito polverone. Ma non credo si possano stabilire delle regole generali di comportamento anti-tradimento. Abbiamo visto credo qui che... ogni storia è a sè, o quasi, abbiamo visto quanto particolari e singolari e diverse possano essere le visioni dello stesso accadimento da parte di ciascuno di noi, ma soprattutto io credo di aver imparato quanto sia difficile comprendere chi mi sta di fronte, in genere.


:up:


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2013)

valerio61 ha detto:


> Sono un uomo di 51 anni divorziato da 10 ed ho una compagna di nazionalità rumena che frequento da 8 anni ma che per motivi familiari vive con suo figlio ed io solo.
> 5 anni fa ho conosciuto la donna dei mie sogni ei il primo gennaio di quest'anno ho scoperto che mi tradisce con un'altro uomo.
> Abbiam vissuto 5 anni di amore intenso cosa mai provata in tutta la mia vita, lei è sposata ed anche lei come me era in crisi con il marito.
> Ora tutto il mondo mi è crollato addosso son 4 giorni che non mangio o solo quel poco pe riuscire a stare in piedi, piango in continuazione e lo dico senza vergogna proprio perchè il nostro amore era unico.
> ...


58km?sei mica tanto magro:rotfl:,1.74 non sei tanto alto,brizzolato ok,cm e diametro del pene?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

valerio61 ha detto:


> Sono un uomo di 51 anni divorziato da 10 ed ho una compagna di nazionalità rumena che frequento da 8 anni ma che per motivi familiari vive con suo figlio ed io solo.
> 5 anni fa ho conosciuto la donna dei mie sogni ei il primo gennaio di quest'anno ho scoperto che mi tradisce con un'altro uomo.
> Abbiam vissuto 5 anni di amore intenso cosa mai provata in tutta la mia vita, lei è sposata ed anche lei come me era in crisi con il marito.
> Ora tutto il mondo mi è crollato addosso son 4 giorni che non mangio o solo quel poco pe riuscire a stare in piedi, piango in continuazione e lo dico senza vergogna proprio perchè il nostro amore era unico.
> ...



Ti fai in culo.


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> 58km?sei mica tanto magro:rotfl:,1.74 non sei tanto alto,brizzolato ok,cm e diametro del pene?





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti fai in culo.




quanto ci siete mancati


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> quanto ci siete mancati


Mi sfugge il motivo di questa descrizione fisica,cazzo c'entrava?


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sfugge il motivo di questa descrizione fisica,cazzo c'entrava?


ah bo...


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> quanto ci siete mancati



plurale maestatis.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sfugge il motivo di questa descrizione fisica,cazzo c'entrava?


Non si sa mai... uno la butta lì...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sfugge il motivo di questa descrizione fisica,cazzo c'entrava?


Curriculum vitae allegato solo in private.

Si è dimenticato di mettere anche il saldo del CC....


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2013)

*Mhhh*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Curriculum vitae allegato solo in private.
> 
> Si è dimenticato di mettere anche il saldo del CC....


Se devi proprio fare una descrizione parti dal pisello,magari è proprio quello il problema...!


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se devi proprio fare una descrizione parti dal pisello,magari è proprio quello il problema...!



Magari è timido...


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Magari è timido...


Si quelli timidi hanno sempre un pisello sotto i 4.5 cm...vedi ultimo!:mexican:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se devi proprio fare una descrizione parti dal pisello,magari è proprio quello il problema...!



ma senza CC vale poco... pure fosse John holmes. Una vita per il cinema ed una vita per la moto...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Allora, secondo te, tutti i traditi sono fessi perché non si sono accorti di frequentare una persona falsa e inaffidabile.
> Ma perché i traditori frequentano dei fessi?


Non lo so, io frequento un uomo fantastico, non un fesso. 
E anche quelli di prima non erano male.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parto dal fondo. Tradire perchè non puoi mantenermi come altri mantengono le proprie donne lo trovo uno dei peggiori tradimenti. Nob ne capisco il senso ma io ho un rapporto con i soldi e la ricchezza forse non comune. Sto con un uomo che guDagna meno di me da sempre e per me non è mai stato un problema. Non capisco come possa incidere nella decisione di tradire.
> Sul resto sono abb in disaccordo. Sto fuori casa 12 ore e quando torno ho il resto da fare ma il primo pensiero quando entro in casa è sempre stato abbracciare e dare un bacio al mio conpagno. Nessuno chiede rocco siffredi ma io credo che nonosyantea dtanchezza e gli impegni il tempo per l'affetto se non per il sesso si trovi. A me é mancato nel tempo proprio questo.la casa e molte cose possono, se si vuole davvero, passare in secondo piano


Straquoto


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Straquoto


Io straquoto l'uomo fantantistico


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io straquoto l'uomo fantantistico




mi associo


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Fammi capre: se uno ha impegni e la sera arriva a casa distrutto è un fesso? Se il lavoro ti assorbe tempo ed energie tanto da lasciarti poco tempo al romanticismo, è un fesso? Se ti fai carico di tante cose che (purtroppo...) vanno fatte e la sera *non ti senti di fare Rocco Siffredi o Rodolfo Valentino*, ma comunque ce l'hai messa tutta per non far mancare niente alla famiglia, sei un fesso? Anche spremersi per concedere qualcosa in più a chi hai vicino è un atto d'amore...altrimenti te ne freghi e mandi avanti le cose come vanno. Poi, però, le corna in testa ti arrivano lo stesso perchè *"non puoi permettere quello che le altre mogli hanno" o "quello che hanno le altre famiglie*"...


Ma tu hai creduto a queste fesserie?
Una persona tradisce per proprie esigenze e problemi mica per problemi del tradito.
Io chiedevo di argomentare chi affermava (Chiara mi pare) che "è impossibile che un tradito non si accorga".
Ma ti pare?!
Certo magari si trova del fascino in quella inquietudine o insicurezza o bisogno di conferme che ha chi poi tradisce ma da qui a dire che chi crede a quel che gli viene detto e non pensa il male delle persone a cui vuol bene è tonto a non capire ce ne corre.


----------



## oceansize (8 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non lo so, io frequento un uomo fantastico, non un fesso.
> E anche quelli di prima non erano male.


non parli spesso della tua situazione, quindi se non vuoi rispondere ok, ma mi chiedevo dato che tu non sei proprio una traditrice della domenica:
tuo marito è un fesso che non si accorge di niente, sa ma fa finta di non sapere, sei tu ormai brava a non far trapelare nulla, oppure c'è una sorta di accordo tra di voi dove i tradimenti sessuali non hanno importanza rispetto alla serenità familiare?
così, per capire


----------



## iosonoio (8 Gennaio 2013)

Una cosa che penso è che chi tradisce non si rende conto di quanto male può fare. Qui siamo tutti d'accordo che tradire è sbagliato, ma quello che mi chiedo è: se io non ti vado più bene, perchè non hai il coraggio di cercare qualcuno che ti dia quello che cerchi, ma senza fare "tentativi" che portano comunque a dei danni? Ok, è finita tra noi, ci si saluta, si soffre, ma poi si ricomincia...ricominci tu come posso ricominciare io. La devastazione che lascia un tradimento scoperto è molto peggio di qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Una cosa che penso è che chi tradisce non si rende conto di quanto male può fare. Qui siamo tutti d'accordo che tradire è sbagliato, ma quello che mi chiedo è: se io non ti vado più bene, perchè non hai il coraggio di cercare qualcuno che ti dia quello che cerchi, ma senza fare "tentativi" che portano comunque a dei danni? Ok, è finita tra noi, ci si saluta, si soffre, ma poi si ricomincia...ricominci tu come posso ricominciare io. La devastazione che lascia un tradimento scoperto è molto peggio di qualsiasi cosa.


Perchè è un filino più complicato di così, a volte.

E ricomincia, allora, se non l'hai già fatto.

Ma Gesù, è tutto relativo nella vita. Non facciamo i Daniele della situazione, per piacere, che uno basta ed è pure troppo.


----------



## iosonoio (8 Gennaio 2013)

Ok JB, sono un rompipalle, ma lo sai che tutto questo lo vivo come un affronto al mio essere uomo, maschio, padre di famiglia, lavoratore, ecc. ecc.? Sarò all'antica, ma non mi va giù, c'è poco da fare!


----------



## iosonoio (8 Gennaio 2013)

Mi sento offeso nel più profondo di me stesso, tradito in tutti i sensi!! scusa lo sfogo, ma spesso leggo e quando scrivo è per me una tale liberazione...! Mi sembra di vomitare quello che ho dentro...dopo pulisco, ok?


----------



## sparta_cus (8 Gennaio 2013)

valerio61 ha detto:


> Sono un uomo di 51 anni divorziato da 10 ed ho una compagna di nazionalità rumena che frequento da 8 anni ma che per motivi familiari vive con suo figlio ed io solo.
> 5 anni fa ho conosciuto la donna dei mie sogni ei il primo gennaio di quest'anno ho scoperto che mi tradisce con un'altro uomo.
> Abbiam vissuto 5 anni di amore intenso cosa mai provata in tutta la mia vita, lei è sposata ed anche lei come me era in crisi con il marito.
> Ora tutto il mondo mi è crollato addosso son 4 giorni che non mangio o solo quel poco pe riuscire a stare in piedi, piango in continuazione e lo dico senza vergogna proprio perchè il nostro amore era unico.
> ...


Così....a occhio....secondo me, ormai, te la puoi scordare!


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



iosonoio ha detto:


> Una cosa che penso è che chi tradisce non si rende conto di quanto male può fare. Qui siamo tutti d'accordo che tradire è sbagliato, ma quello che mi chiedo è: se io non ti vado più bene, perchè non hai il coraggio di cercare qualcuno che ti dia quello che cerchi, ma senza fare "tentativi" che portano comunque a dei danni? Ok, è finita tra noi, ci si saluta, si soffre, ma poi si ricomincia...ricominci tu come posso ricominciare io. La devastazione che lascia un tradimento scoperto è molto peggio di qualsiasi cosa.


La tua è una giusta teoria,la pratica però è diversa,l'egoismo e la strafottenza la fanno da padroni...!


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Ok JB, sono un rompipalle, ma lo sai che tutto questo lo vivo come un affronto al mio essere uomo, maschio, padre di famiglia, lavoratore, ecc. ecc.? Sarò all'antica, ma non mi va giù, c'è poco da fare!


Quanto tempo fa l'hai scoperto?


----------



## iosonoio (8 Gennaio 2013)

Tra poco sono cinque anni. Dopo qualche mese me ne sono andato di casa perchè ho scoperto anche altri casini e non ce l'ho fatta ad andare avanti.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> *Tra poco sono cinque anni.* Dopo qualche mese me ne sono andato di casa perchè ho scoperto anche altri casini e non ce l'ho fatta ad andare avanti.


E ancora stai così? Ma hai un'altra?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Secondo me, spesso chi tradisce lo fa a prescindere. Mi spiego: lavori tanto? Mi trascuri e ti tradisco. Mi stai troppo dietro e non mi fai mancare attenzioni, ma il lavoro non ti permette di comperare di più? Ti tradisco. Da quello che ho vissuto e poi sentito raccontare, quando ti parte l'embolo del tradimento, non ti fermi ed ogni scusa è buona...


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *come se non fossimo tutti in cerca anche di altro, ballo o non ballo *
> 
> altro= .........mettici quello che vuoi tu


e però altro nel senso di spiritualità o sesso c'è un po' di differenza:unhappy:


----------



## Hellseven (8 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Secondo me, spesso chi tradisce lo fa a prescindere. Mi spiego: lavori tanto? Mi trascuri e ti tradisco. Mi stai troppo dietro e non mi fai mancare attenzioni, ma il lavoro non ti permette di comperare di più? Ti tradisco. Da quello che ho vissuto e poi sentito raccontare, quando ti parte l'embolo del tradimento, non ti fermi ed ogni scusa è buona...


Sicuramente esiste il traditore che utlizza ogni pseudogiustificazione per operare. Pseudigiustiicazione che se poi la si analizza in modo obbietivo ed asettico si rivela inconsistente.
Sebbene viga per tutti il principio della soggettività della percezione per cui un cosa che a me appare grande per te è invece piccola ecc. ecc. per cui non entrerei nel merito se una certa reazione personale (sbagliata) ad un comportamento altrui (ritenuto a torto o a ragione sbagliato) sia proporzionata o meno all'"offesa " che si ritiene di aver subito, atteso che il punto nodale della questione non è questo.
Il cuore del problema è, secondo me, rappresentato dal fatto che al di là di ogni giudizio morale sul tradimento - con gli annessi vespai che sempre scatena in questa sede - bisognerebbe capire che esistono diversi livelli o dimensioni del tradimento.
Mi spiego meglio: quando io ho tradito (e l'ho fatto una sola volta con risvolti di sofferenza per tutte le persone coinvolte notevolissimi) l'ho fatto perché ritenevo con convinzione (sebbene col senno di poi rivelatasi eccesiva) che mia moglie non mi desse sufficiente amore ed affetto. Mi sentivo in diritto di cercare queste cose al di fuori del mio rapporto matrimoniale. Quindi il mio è stato un tradimento "punitivo" in qualche modo. Ovviamente allora non vedevo o meglio non volevo vedere che la cosa andava risolta in altro modo se l'intenzione era quella di salvare il matrimonio lavorandoci sopra con lei.
Ma non voglio tediarvi con le mie pallose storie. M'interessa invece far notare che a ben vedere ognuno di noi traditori qui presente ha tradito con motivazioni tutto sommato diverse dalle mie: c'è chi lo fa per il gusto di trasgredire, chi per ripicca, chi per sfida, chi per desiderio di nutrire la propria sete di intimità anche fuori dal coniugio ecc. ecc.
Per cui, morale della favola, comunque la si pensi, imho non si può banalizzare il tradimento con un'unica ratio perché ogni comportamento fa storia a se' ed ha la propria peculiarità. E non si venga a dire che il fine ultimo è però uguale per tutti: ossia finire sotto le lenzuola con qualcun altro. Perchè anche li ai molti che cercano solo orgasmi si devono aggiungere coloro che nel bene e nel male cercano intimità, dolcezza, affetto e (possiamo dirlo o è un eresia) anche amore. Infatti anche da un quid moralmente censurabile come il tradimento può nascere un nuovo, solido e funzionante rapporto di coppia.


----------



## iosonoio (8 Gennaio 2013)

Sono d'accordo L7, su tutto e magari a volte mi esprimo male perchè la mia rabbia è enorme. Io non condanno nessuno, sia chiaro! Rimane il fatto che a me ha fatto male e mi ha minato le certezze che avevo. Pensa che ho "coperto" tradimenti di amici e amiche milioni di volte, ma non mi rendevo conto di quanto danno potevo fare a chi veniva tradito se scopriva tutto.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Fammi capre: se uno ha impegni e la sera arriva a casa distrutto è un fesso? Se il lavoro ti assorbe tempo ed energie tanto da lasciarti poco tempo al romanticismo, è un fesso? Se ti fai carico di tante cose che (purtroppo...) vanno fatte e la sera non ti senti di fare Rocco Siffredi o Rodolfo Valentino, ma comunque ce l'hai messa tutta per non far mancare niente alla famiglia, sei un fesso? Anche spremersi per concedere qualcosa in più a chi hai vicino è un atto d'amore...altrimenti te ne freghi e mandi avanti le cose come vanno. *Poi, però, le corna in testa ti arrivano lo stesso perchè "non puoi permettere quello che le altre mogli hanno" o "quello che hanno le altre famiglie"..*.





iosonoio ha detto:


> Secondo me, spesso chi tradisce lo fa a prescindere. Mi spiego: lavori tanto? Mi trascuri e ti tradisco. Mi stai troppo dietro e non mi fai mancare attenzioni, ma il lavoro non ti permette di comperare di più? Ti tradisco. Da quello che ho vissuto e poi sentito raccontare, quando ti parte l'embolo del tradimento, non ti fermi ed ogni scusa è buona...



E' quello che ti è successo?

sul neretto ho sempre pensato che comunque si è in due che si deve contribuire per ottenere quello che si vuole...


----------



## iosonoio (8 Gennaio 2013)

Si, è quello che mi è successo. A volte mi esprimo male perchè la rabbia mi confonde le idee...a volte non riesco a scrivere così velocemente come penso e non riesco a mettere giù tutte le cose che vorrei dire con chiarezza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e però altro nel senso di spiritualità o sesso c'è un po' di differenza:unhappy:



certo Minerva, ma lascio libera interpretazione perchè ognuno sta a un suo personale livello di ricerca


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Si, è quello che mi è successo. A volte mi esprimo male perchè la rabbia mi confonde le idee...a volte non riesco a scrivere così velocemente come penso e non riesco a mettere giù tutte le cose che vorrei dire con chiarezza.


Ou, ma hai un'altra o nun se batte chiodo?


----------



## Hellseven (8 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo L7, su tutto e magari a volte mi esprimo male perchè la mia rabbia è enorme. Io non condanno nessuno, sia chiaro! Rimane il fatto che a me ha fatto male e mi ha minato le certezze che avevo. Pensa che ho "coperto" tradimenti di amici e amiche milioni di volte, ma non mi rendevo conto di quanto danno potevo fare a chi veniva tradito se scopriva tutto.


:smile: La mia non era un appunto mosso nei tuoi riguardi era solo uno spunto di riflessione per tutti su un argomento doloroso come il tradimento. Lungi da me una critica alle tue parole. Io non condanno ma neppure assolvo. Perché io non indosso né la toga né il saio. Io osservo, cerco di compenetrarmi e spero di capire. Tutto qui.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu hai creduto a queste fesserie?
> Una persona tradisce per proprie esigenze e problemi mica per problemi del tradito.
> Io chiedevo di argomentare chi affermava (Chiara mi pare) che "è impossibile che un tradito non si accorga".
> Ma ti pare?!
> Certo magari si trova del fascino in quella inquietudine o insicurezza o bisogno di conferme che ha chi poi tradisce ma da qui a dire che chi crede a quel che gli viene detto e non pensa il male delle persone a cui vuol bene è tonto a non capire ce ne corre.



madonna :unhappy:


volevo solo dire che per me la sala da ballo non c'entra nulla

che non si può associare l'inaffidabilità di una persona al fatto che vada a ballare e che la si è conosciuta in una sala da ballo o in una chat o in un bordello o che ne so


----------



## Ultimo (8 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Sicuramente esiste il traditore che utlizza ogni pseudogiustificazione per operare. Pseudigiustiicazione che se poi la si analizza in modo obbietivo ed asettico si rivela inconsistente.
> Sebbene viga per tutti il principio della soggettività della percezione per cui un cosa che a me appare grande per te è invece piccola ecc. ecc. per cui non entrerei nel merito se una certa reazione personale (sbagliata) ad un comportamento altrui (ritenuto a torto o a ragione sbagliato) sia proporzionata o meno all'"offesa " che si ritiene di aver subito, atteso che il punto nodale della questione non è questo.
> Il cuore del problema è, secondo me, rappresentato dal fatto che al di là di ogni giudizio morale sul tradimento - con gli annessi vespai che sempre scatena in questa sede - bisognerebbe capire che esistono diversi livelli o dimensioni del tradimento.
> Mi spiego meglio: quando io ho tradito (e l'ho fatto una sola volta con risvolti di sofferenza per tutte le persone coinvolte notevolissimi) l'ho fatto perché ritenevo con convinzione (sebbene col senno di poi rivelatasi eccesiva) che mia moglie non mi desse sufficiente amore ed affetto. Mi sentivo in diritto di cercare queste cose al di fuori del mio rapporto matrimoniale. Quindi il mio è stato un tradimento "punitivo" in qualche modo. Ovviamente allora non vedevo o meglio non volevo vedere che la cosa andava risolta in altro modo se l'intenzione era quella di salvare il matrimonio lavorandoci sopra con lei.
> ...



Verissimo a parere mio. E non ci sarebbe bisogno di aggiungere altro, magari poco se qualcuno/a trova qualcosa. Perchè allora il mio intervento? Il mio intervento è atto a ribadire quello che L7 ha anche scritto, il dolore è soggettivo e personale, talvolta equilibrato talvolta esagerato, ma di dolore si tratta e di sconvolgimenti esistenziali che inizialmente per una persona tradita sono troppo pensanti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Gennaio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> non parli spesso della tua situazione, quindi se non vuoi rispondere ok, ma mi chiedevo dato che tu non sei proprio una traditrice della domenica:
> tuo marito è un fesso che non si accorge di niente, sa ma fa finta di non sapere, sei tu ormai brava a non far trapelare nulla, oppure c'è una sorta di accordo tra di voi dove i tradimenti sessuali non hanno importanza rispetto alla serenità familiare?
> così, per capire



sei sempre un piacevole ritorno

per creare una metafora:
questa cosa che mi chiedi non è altro che....la ricetta del mio equilibrio
contiene numerosi ingredienti dai quali escludo il marito fesso
ricetta che applicata da qualcun altro non funzionerebbe


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sei sempre un piacevole ritorno
> 
> per creare una metafora:
> questa cosa che mi chiedi non è altro che....la ricetta del mio equilibrio
> ...


mi sono fatta l'idea che sia un vostro equilibrio particolare che forse verrà modificato nel tempo


----------



## lothar57 (8 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Una cosa che penso è che chi tradisce non si rende conto di quanto male può fare. Qui siamo tutti d'accordo che tradire è sbagliato, ma quello che mi chiedo è: se io non ti vado più bene, perchè non hai il coraggio di cercare qualcuno che ti dia quello che cerchi, ma senza fare "tentativi" che portano comunque a dei danni? Ok, è finita tra noi, ci si saluta, si soffre, ma poi si ricomincia...ricominci tu come posso ricominciare io. La devastazione che lascia un tradimento scoperto è molto peggio di qualsiasi cosa.



Dici bene,non ci pensiamo affatto,viceversa non si tradirebbe.Poi l''emozione''e'la prima volta..dopo e'normalissmo,arrivi a casa la sera,magari un'ora prima eri con l''altra'',senza la minima emozione.
Perche'tutto finisce quando lei scende dall'auto..e torni il marito modello.Be'...quasi


----------



## iosonoio (8 Gennaio 2013)

Non lo metto in dubbio che tradire è una bella sfida, ma uno dei due sa quali potrebbero essere le conseguenze, a cosa potrebbe portare la scoperta, per questo non accetto: mi è stato fatto del male sapendo di farmene...


----------



## iosonoio (8 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ou, ma hai un'altra o nun se batte chiodo?


Mp quando vuoi...


----------



## lunaiena (8 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Mp quando vuoi...


Sai che comincio a capire quanto ti rifletta il tuo avatar...


----------



## iosonoio (8 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sai che comincio a capire quanto ti rifletta il tuo avatar...


Se ti riferisci allo sguardo di Ralph ti dico che non è così e se hai visto il film puoi capire...
Preferisco rispondere a JB in privato pechè lui è uno che spesso fa a pezzi gli utenti e preferirei beccarmi qualche "parola pesante" non davanti a tutti...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> madonna :unhappy:
> 
> 
> volevo solo dire che per me la sala da ballo non c'entra nulla
> ...


Non si capiva assolutamente.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sei sempre un piacevole ritorno
> 
> per creare una metafora:
> questa cosa che mi chiedi non è altro che....la ricetta del mio equilibrio
> ...


E il marito (non fesso) sa, immagina è stato messo al corrente e condivide il tuo metodo per trovare equilibrio? E' un equilibrista anche lui?


----------



## lothar57 (8 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E il marito (non fesso) sa, immagina è stato messo al corrente e condivide il tuo metodo per trovare equilibrio? E' un equilibrista anche lui?


se aspetti che te lo dica....:smile: e'un segreto matrainico..

secondo hanno tacito accordo...ne ho gia'sentite di queste storie.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> se aspetti che te lo dica....:smile: e'un segreto matrainico..
> 
> secondo hanno tacito accordo...ne ho gia'sentite di queste storie.


Se è tacito non è accordo.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se è tacito non è accordo.


certo che lo e'..io so che tu ti dai fare fuori casa...io faccio lo stesso..non ne parliamo.come se tutto fosse ok...giusto???


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E il marito (non fesso) sa, immagina è stato messo al corrente e condivide il tuo metodo per trovare equilibrio? E' un equilibrista anche lui?


certo
seguendo un prezioso consiglio che mi è stato dato proprio su questo forum, durante il pranzo di Natale, presente la famiglia al completo (suocera, genitori, cognati, figli, marito e quant'altro)mi sono alzata e ho dato la fatidica notizia


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo che lo e'..io so che tu ti dai fare fuori casa...io faccio lo stesso..non ne parliamo.come se tutto fosse ok...giusto???


Ma se non viene esplicitato l'accordo ognuno lo intende a modo proprio e magari non esiste proprio.
Tu sul lavoro faresti taciti accordi?
Pensi di avere un tacito accordo con tua moglie?
Fallo diventare "parlante" e verifica


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo
> seguendo un prezioso consiglio che mi è stato dato proprio su questo forum, durante il pranzo di Natale, presente la famiglia al completo (suocera, genitori, cognati, figli, marito e quant'altro)mi sono alzata e ho dato la fatidica notizia


Sottile ironia.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se non viene esplicitato l'accordo ognuno lo intende a modo proprio e magari non esiste proprio.
> Tu sul lavoro faresti taciti accordi?
> Pensi di avere un tacito accordo con tua moglie?
> Fallo diventare "parlante" e verifica



si lavorando mi e'capitato..non rompo le scatole alla concorrenza e loro fanno lo stesso..ma mica ci siamo messi d'accordo..sappiamo che ci conviene cosi'..alle volte
mia moglie????se impara un decimo delle mie malefatte mi caccia...figurati se ne parlerei mai..


----------



## lothar57 (8 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo
> seguendo un prezioso consiglio che mi è stato dato proprio su questo forum, durante il pranzo di Natale, presente la famiglia al completo (suocera, genitori, cognati, figli, marito e quant'altro)mi sono alzata e ho dato la fatidica notizia


Chiara the best.........


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si lavorando mi e'capitato..non rompo le scatole alla concorrenza e loro fanno lo stesso..ma mica ci siamo messi d'accordo..sappiamo che ci conviene cosi'..alle volte
> mia moglie????se impara un decimo delle mie malefatte mi caccia...figurati se ne parlerei mai..


La concorrenza non è un marito o una moglie.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La concorrenza non è un marito o una moglie.


tu hai parlato anche di lavoro in generale....

Brunetta cara noi siamo come 007..nessuno ci fotte..siamo peggio delle faine..ne sappiamo una piu'dell'amico Astaroth,che mica scherza...siamo tanti siamo forti e..vabbe'mi fermo qua'...:mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tu hai parlato anche di lavoro in generale....
> 
> Brunetta cara noi siamo come 007..nessuno ci fotte..siamo peggio delle faine..ne sappiamo una piu'dell'amico Astaroth,che mica scherza...siamo tanti siamo forti e..vabbe'mi fermo qua'...:mexican:


Ti aspetto qui quando verrai beccato.:carneval:


----------



## lunaiena (8 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci allo sguardo di Ralph ti dico che non è così e se hai visto il film puoi capire...
> Preferisco rispondere a JB in privato pechè lui è uno che spesso fa a pezzi gli utenti e preferirei beccarmi qualche "parola pesante" non davanti a tutti...


non mi riferisco a JB...che poi ... non lo vedo mica così ...Vabbè ...
non ho visto neanche il film...
Ma mi dai l'impressione di un ormone grande e grosso e buono ,troppo buono...che si fa intenerire da tante cose...
in particolare la tua bambina ...


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci allo sguardo di Ralph ti dico che non è così e se hai visto il film puoi capire...
> Preferisco rispondere a JB in privato pechè lui è uno che spesso fa a pezzi gli utenti e preferirei beccarmi qualche "parola pesante" non davanti a tutti...


...

Ma se te la becchi in privato che differenza fa? Cioè questo è un forum su internet, cosa ti frega di un mucchio di bit su un monitor? Mah.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Si, è quello che mi è successo. A volte mi esprimo male perchè la rabbia mi confonde le idee...a volte non riesco a scrivere così velocemente come penso e non riesco a mettere giù tutte le cose che vorrei dire con chiarezza.


Si la rabbia di quando lei sceglie un altro è devastante...
Il tuo errore forse è stato quello di ritenere che lei, 
fosse diversa dalle altre...
Invece...

Purtroppo hanno una componente 
di vanità

che gioca a loro sempre dei brutti scherzi...

Forza Iosono...


----------



## iosonoio (9 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si la rabbia di quando lei sceglie un altro è devastante...
> Il tuo errore forse è stato quello di ritenere che lei,
> fosse diversa dalle altre...
> Invece...
> ...


La cosa che mi fa rabbia è che lei non ha scelto, non ha avuto il coraggio di dirmi: vado via con lui perchè è meglio di te. No, lei (a suo dire) aveva bisogno di compagnia, di qualcuno con cui riempire il tempo in pausa pranzo...poi il fatto di finire a letto è stato un incidente, lei non voleva mica però sai...questo mi ha detto, capito? L'avrei accettato se mi avesse detto "con te è finita" o "lui è meglio di te" perchè uno meglio di me c'è sicuramente, non sono nessuno, io! Ma così no!! E' questo che non mi va giù...


----------



## iosonoio (9 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Ma se te la becchi in privato che differenza fa? Cioè questo è un forum su internet, cosa ti frega di un mucchio di bit su un monitor? Mah.


E allora ti dico: cinque anni fa, dopo aver scoperto tutto, me ne sono andato. Ero ferito, ma ho avuto la forza di reagire subito, mi sono detto "adesso faccio un casino", ero libero, con quella rabbia dentro che mi dava una gran voglia di rifarmi...Ho messo da parte per un pò il lavoro, gli impegni, ma alla fine non sono riuscito a combinare niente di quello che volevo fare: niente donne, niente casini, meno amicizie, qualche scopata di poco conto che mi ha lasciato solo l'amaro in bocca perchè mi sono detto che se quella era la donna che sapevo trovare...beh, non valevo gran che come uomo! Ora mi sono rassegnato anche perchè io non sono capace di "rimorchiare" e non ho situazioni che mi permettono incontri, il lavoro mi assorbe. Qui trovo il mio sfogo e poi ho mia figlia che da un anno ha deciso di vivere con me e l'impegno di essere padre me lo sono preso tutto.
 Si JB, non ho nessuno e questo non è bello, ma non mi vendo per pochi spicci...
Con voi trovo il modo di sfogarmi e se (come qualcuno ha detto) sono un clone di Daniele è è perchè l'unica cosa che mi da sollievo è vomitare quello che ho dentro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> La cosa che mi fa rabbia è che lei non ha scelto, non ha avuto il coraggio di dirmi: vado via con lui perchè è meglio di te. No, lei (a suo dire) aveva bisogno di compagnia, di qualcuno con cui riempire il tempo in pausa pranzo...poi il fatto di finire a letto è stato un incidente, lei non voleva mica però sai...questo mi ha detto, capito? L'avrei accettato se mi avesse detto "con te è finita" o* "lui è meglio di te" perchè uno meglio di me c'è sicuramente, non sono nessuno, io*! Ma così no!! E' questo che non mi va giù...


Oh basta, eh? che cacchio di frase è quella? Meglio di... peggio di... sono comparativi relativi, ed essendo relativi non hanno significato assoluto. Ma tu credi veramente che ti abbia tradito perchè ha trovato uno migliore di te? MIGLIORE? e che sei tu, una marca di caffè? E se te la rovesciassi? E se ti avesse tradito invece perchè tu non hai trovato una migliore di lei? Vedi come sono le comparazioni? E' un attimo rovesciarle. Lei ti ha tradito. Vuoi sapere IL MOTIVO? Durissima. E anche se davvero tu scoprissi il vero motivo, posto che esista, non ti starebbe bene a prescindere. Quindi sposta la tua attenzione altrove, ti stai consumando su un dilemma inesistente.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> La cosa che mi fa rabbia è che lei non ha scelto, non ha avuto il coraggio di dirmi: vado via con lui perchè è meglio di te. No, lei (a suo dire) aveva bisogno di compagnia, di qualcuno con cui riempire il tempo in pausa pranzo...poi il fatto di finire a letto è stato un incidente, lei non voleva mica però sai...questo mi ha detto, capito? L'avrei accettato se mi avesse detto "con te è finita" o "lui è meglio di te" perchè uno meglio di me c'è sicuramente, non sono nessuno, io! Ma così no!! E' questo che non mi va giù...


Mah io percepisco che tu sei un uomo molto concreto e terra terra.
Uno che si dice, io sono un uomo: lavoro.
Con i sacrifici del mio lavoro porto avanti una grandissima realtà: la famiglia.

Sai mio padre mi ha sempre detto che se non avesse avuto la famiglia sul groppone
non si sarebbe mai dato tanto da fare
perchè a lui bastava poco

e molto probabilmente sarebbe finito come un barbone.

Disse sempre che l'azienda per lui fu un mezzo per dare sostentamento e avvenire a moglie e figli, insomma dare delle possibilità maggiori che non quelle che può offrire un operaio.

Bon, quando ha raggiunto quell'obiettivo ha chiuso e venduto tutto, staccandosi di colpo dall'azienda e dalla casa che aveva costruito con tanti sacrifici, per ritirarsi in un appartamento nuovo e maggiormente confortevole di quella mega casa in cui oramai stavano in due e oggi trovano comodo spazio due famiglie!

Lei invece ti ha fatto capire che al posto della tua concretezza è maggiormente bisognosa di emozioni.

Senti qui una cosa.

Hai ragione esistono persone migliori e peggiori in assoluto.

Ma

In coppia

tutto è relativizzato no?

Quando scegliamo una donna per farne di lei la nostra compagna e la madre dei nostri figli,
Siamo convinti, a torto o a ragione, 
Che sia la donna migliore per noi no?

Poi noi uomini non siamo molto poliedrici...
Difficile essere gente concreta e dedita al lavoro e al tempo stesso fare il tipo brillante ed emozionatore no?

Mia madre, comunque, ha sempre accusato mio padre, di avere una sola amante...
L'officina.

Però sempre sentito dire lui...
Con l'officina magno, stare ad ascoltare te, è inutile perdita di tempo su lamentele e piagnistei.

Tu avresti solo bisogno di una donna che 
appoggi il tuo lavoro e che ti aiuti.

Certi uomini quando incrociano certe donne

Rifioriscono entrambi.

E poi si dicono...
Varda che stupido che ero a sprecarmi dietro quella moglie il cui scopo nella vita è:

riempire il tempo...

Il tempo non si riempie
Ci si dedica a qualcosa no?

Il tempo si impiega.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oh basta, eh? che cacchio di frase è quella? Meglio di... peggio di... sono comparativi relativi, ed essendo relativi non hanno significato assoluto. Ma tu credi veramente che ti abbia tradito perchè ha trovato uno migliore di te? MIGLIORE? e che sei tu, una marca di caffè? E se te la rovesciassi? E se ti avesse tradito invece perchè tu non hai trovato una migliore di lei? Vedi come sono le comparazioni? E' un attimo rovesciarle. Lei ti ha tradito. Vuoi sapere IL MOTIVO? Durissima. E anche se davvero tu scoprissi il vero motivo, posto che esista, non ti starebbe bene a prescindere. Quindi sposta la tua attenzione altrove, ti stai consumando su un dilemma inesistente.


Mi spiace Sbriciolata,
Ma molti di noi maschi
Pensano proprio così.

Ci sono cascato anch'io da giovane.

E guarire dalle mie distimie

è stata durissima.

Mi spiace ma per molti di noi è così.

E se non mi credi chiedi a Daniele.

Lei mi ha tradito perchè lui ha il cazzo pì lungo e grosso del mio
Perchè ha più soldi
Perchè l'è pì belo
Perchè ci sa fare meglio di me

E pensare che avevo faticato tanto
Per avere anch'io una donna che mi cagasse.

Me tapino.

Si si si 
Io non andavo bene no?
Lui aveva il posto fisso
Io ero un artista spiantato...

Si si...
appunto

e solo per dar merda al mio essere spiantato

mi comperai una casa...

per poter dire un giorno...

Paga il mutuo tu 
che io ho già dato...


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi spiace Sbriciolata,
> Ma molti di noi maschi
> Pensano proprio così.
> 
> ...


Ma guarda che lo stesso identico riflesso lo hanno anche le donne: ha trovato una più bella di me, che sarebbe stata una compagna migliore, una moglie migliore, una madre migliore. E quando leggi cosa scrivono gli amanti... che pensano di poter essere migliori del compagno/a... ma la realtà è che queste comparazioni sono stupide, non siamo macchine con caratteristiche definite che hanno comportamenti prevedibili in base a parametri. In momenti diversi della nostra vita desideriamo cose diverse, i nostri comportamenti sono guidati dai nostri bisogni e non dalle qualità di chi ci è vicino.


----------



## Annuccia (9 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma guarda che lo stesso identico riflesso lo hanno anche le donne: ha trovato una più bella di me, che sarebbe stata una compagna migliore, una moglie migliore, una madre migliore. E quando leggi cosa scrivono gli amanti... che pensano di poter essere migliori del compagno/a... ma la realtà è che queste comparazioni sono stupide, non siamo macchine con caratteristiche definite che hanno comportamenti prevedibili in base a parametri. *In momenti diversi della nostra vita desideriamo cose diverse, i nostri comportamenti sono guidati dai nostri bisogni e non dalle qualità di chi ci è vicino*.



VERO.


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi spiace Sbriciolata,
> Ma molti di noi maschi
> Pensano proprio così.
> 
> ...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma guarda che lo stesso identico riflesso lo hanno anche le donne: ha trovato una più bella di me, che sarebbe stata una compagna migliore, una moglie migliore, una madre migliore. E quando leggi cosa scrivono gli amanti... che pensano di poter essere migliori del compagno/a... ma la realtà è che queste comparazioni sono stupide, non siamo macchine con caratteristiche definite che hanno comportamenti prevedibili in base a parametri. In momenti diversi della nostra vita desideriamo cose diverse, i nostri comportamenti sono guidati dai nostri bisogni e non dalle qualità di chi ci è vicino.


Io non so come si sente un tradito so che da tratidrice non ho mai pensato di tradire con un uomo migliore di mio marito. Ho tradito con qualcunoche riusciva a darmi quel che mio marito non era in grado di darmi, non voleva darmi non lo so....Oppure semplicemente in quel momento è stato più forte evadere che restare.
Sul cazzo più lungo ecc ecc non commento nemmeno mi sembra davvero una minchiata ma non essendo un uomo forse non posso capire.

Resto comunque stupita di come si possa diventare insicuri di se stessi nel momento in cui si viene traditi. Io non mi ritengo una donna con un autostima alta ma davvero non riesco a pensare che se mio marito mi tradisse è perchè io non valgo abbastanza o sono meno bella (e chi se ne frega) dell'altra semplicemente l'altra forse ha avuto in quel momento qualcosa di cui lui aveva bisogno e io non avevo capito o non ero in grado di fare. Questo non giustifica il tradimento, l'ho ribadito più volte, credo che nulla lo giustifichi.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non so come si sente un tradito so che da tratidrice non ho mai pensato di tradire con un uomo migliore di mio marito. Ho tradito con qualcunoche riusciva a darmi quel che mio marito non era in grado di darmi, non voleva darmi non lo so....Oppure semplicemente in quel momento è stato più forte evadere che restare.
> *Sul cazzo più lungo ecc ecc non commento nemmeno mi sembra davvero una minchiata ma non essendo un uomo forse non posso capire.
> 
> *Resto comunque stupita di come si possa diventare insicuri di se stessi nel momento in cui si viene traditi. Io non mi ritengo una donna con un autostima alta ma davvero non riesco a pensare che se mio marito mi tradisse è perchè io non valgo abbastanza o sono meno bella (e chi se ne frega) dell'altra semplicemente l'altra forse ha avuto in quel momento qualcosa di cui lui aveva bisogno e io non avevo capito o non ero in grado di fare. Questo non giustifica il tradimento, l'ho ribadito più volte, credo che nulla lo giustifichi.


In merito al neretto sono dell'opinione che siano le donne a dover far luce. 
Gli uomini purtroppo hanno un ego proporzionale alle dimensioni e prestazioni del mononeurone in mezzo alle gambe. Io stesso ne sono avezzo.

In genere, salvo si tratti di facocera, non credo che sia un parametro che porti al tradimento.


----------



## Annuccia (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non so come si sente un tradito so che da tratidrice non ho mai pensato di tradire con un uomo migliore di mio marito. Ho tradito con qualcunoche riusciva a darmi quel che mio marito non era in grado di darmi, non voleva darmi non lo so....Oppure semplicemente in quel momento è stato più forte evadere che restare.
> Sul cazzo più lungo ecc ecc non commento nemmeno mi sembra davvero una minchiata ma non essendo un uomo forse non posso capire.
> 
> *Resto comunque stupita di come si possa diventare insicuri di se stessi nel momento in cui si viene traditi.* Io non mi ritengo una donna con un autostima alta ma davvero non riesco a pensare che se mio marito mi tradisse è perchè io non valgo abbastanza o sono meno bella (e chi se ne frega) dell'altra semplicemente l'altra forse ha avuto in quel momento qualcosa di cui lui aveva bisogno e io non avevo capito o non ero in grado di fare. Questo non giustifica il tradimento, l'ho ribadito più volte, credo che nulla lo giustifichi.


cara farfalla, ti stimo molto e lo sai, 
pur essendo daccordo sul rosso, sul nero ti dico che purtroppo è così, di crola tutto capisci?, cerezze, tutto qel che era....per fortuna è una fase transitoria almeno lo è stata per me, sono sopravvissuta perchè alla fne come dici tu nessun uomo, donna amante e trdimento valgono la tua sofferenza ...
ma inizialmente ti senti meno di zero, e magari quella è una fase necessaria prima del rinsavimento, perchè alle volte devi toccare il fondo per renderti conto di quanto stai sbagliando con te stessa....

se non si passa di qua, e non lo auguro certo a nessuno, non si può capire....
ma passa.
perchè come dice la donnina delle l'oreal."perchè noi valiamo"


----------



## lothar57 (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non so come si sente un tradito so che da tratidrice non ho mai pensato di tradire con un uomo migliore di mio marito. Ho tradito con qualcunoche riusciva a darmi quel che mio marito non era in grado di darmi, non voleva darmi non lo so....Oppure semplicemente in quel momento è stato più forte evadere che restare.
> Sul cazzo più lungo ecc ecc non commento nemmeno mi sembra davvero una minchiata ma non essendo un uomo forse non posso capire.
> 
> Resto comunque stupita di come si possa diventare insicuri di se stessi nel momento in cui si viene traditi. Io non mi ritengo una donna con un autostima alta ma davvero non riesco a pensare che se mio marito mi tradisse è perchè io non valgo abbastanza o sono meno bella (e chi se ne frega) dell'altra semplicemente l'altra forse ha avuto in quel momento qualcosa di cui lui aveva bisogno e io non avevo capito o non ero in grado di fare. Questo non giustifica il tradimento, l'ho ribadito più volte, credo che nulla lo giustifichi.


Probabilmente  hai agito spinta da un'impulso simile al mio...a casa tutto bene..nessun tipo di problema,pero'ti senti improvvisamente voglia di altro.Tu sei stata brava..hai provato..ti sei divertita e non solo hai detto stop,ma condanni il tradimento.Mi piacerebbe emularti.


----------



## Annuccia (9 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Probabilmente hai agito spinta da un'impulso simile al mio...a casa tutto bene..nessun tipo di problema,pero'ti senti improvvisamente voglia di altro.Tu sei stata brava..hai provato..ti sei divertita e non solo hai detto stop,ma condanni il tradimento.*Mi piacerebbe emularti*.




CREDO DI AVER LETTO MALE.....


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> E allora ti dico: cinque anni fa, dopo aver scoperto tutto, me ne sono andato. Ero ferito, ma ho avuto la forza di reagire subito, mi sono detto "adesso faccio un casino", ero libero, con quella rabbia dentro che mi dava una gran voglia di rifarmi...Ho messo da parte per un pò il lavoro, gli impegni, ma alla fine non sono riuscito a combinare niente di quello che volevo fare: niente donne, niente casini, meno amicizie, qualche scopata di poco conto che mi ha lasciato solo l'amaro in bocca perchè mi sono detto che se quella era la donna che sapevo trovare...beh, non valevo gran che come uomo! *Ora mi sono rassegnato anche perchè io non sono capace di "rimorchiare" e non ho situazioni che mi permettono incontri, il lavoro mi assorbe.* Qui trovo il mio sfogo e poi ho mia figlia che da un anno ha deciso di vivere con me e l'impegno di essere padre me lo sono preso tutto.
> Si JB, non ho nessuno e questo non è bello, ma non mi vendo per pochi spicci...
> Con voi trovo il modo di sfogarmi e se (come qualcuno ha detto) sono un clone di Daniele è è perchè l'unica cosa che mi da sollievo è vomitare quello che ho dentro.


Avevo intuito. Comunque non "meriti" nessun mio strale, solo un po' di fortuna, che però è difficile che arrivi se non stai sereno, perchè funziona molto alla aiutati che Dio t'aiuti, come dire. Devi, dovresti, buttarti tutto alle spalle. Non puoi rosicare ad libitum, campi male, vedi e valuti le cose male. In pratica ti dai la zappa sui piedi da solo, ed oltre a tutto quello che hai dovuto subire finisci per diventare il tuo stesso carnefice, in un certo senso. Non è semplice, lo so bene. Forza e coraggio.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non so come si sente un tradito so che da tratidrice non ho mai pensato di tradire con un uomo migliore di mio marito. Ho tradito con qualcunoche riusciva a darmi quel che mio marito non era in grado di darmi, non voleva darmi non lo so....Oppure semplicemente in quel momento è stato più forte evadere che restare.
> Sul cazzo più lungo ecc ecc non commento nemmeno mi sembra davvero una minchiata ma non essendo un uomo forse non posso capire.
> 
> Resto comunque stupita di come si possa diventare insicuri di se stessi nel momento in cui si viene traditi. Io non mi ritengo una donna con un autostima alta ma davvero non riesco a pensare che se mio marito mi tradisse è perchè io non valgo abbastanza o sono meno bella (e chi se ne frega) dell'altra semplicemente l'altra forse ha avuto in quel momento qualcosa di cui lui aveva bisogno e io non avevo capito o non ero in grado di fare. Questo non giustifica il tradimento, l'ho ribadito più volte, credo che nulla lo giustifichi.


Mah vedrai sono tutte cose che proveresti nella tua carne
Se tu confessassi a tuo marito di averlo tradito

E scopriresti che lui la penserebbe a suo modo

e che tanti discorsi che ora ti appaiono stupidi

per lui sarebbero inevitabili...

E che qui dentro

un uomo tradito da sua moglie 

mi smentisca...

Proprio il sapere che se lui o lei scoprissero o sapessero, sarebbe una botta micidiale a loro...
Fa in maniera che il traditore

cerchi di far di tutto per non farsi beccare...

Ma ti pare?

Se tu un giorno scoprissi di essere tradita...

Vedrai come ti senti...

E' durissima...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma guarda che lo stesso identico riflesso lo hanno anche le donne: ha trovato una più bella di me, che sarebbe stata una compagna migliore, una moglie migliore, una madre migliore. E quando leggi cosa scrivono gli amanti... che pensano di poter essere migliori del compagno/a... ma la realtà è che queste comparazioni sono stupide, non siamo macchine con caratteristiche definite che hanno comportamenti prevedibili in base a parametri. In momenti diversi della nostra vita desideriamo cose diverse, i nostri comportamenti sono guidati dai nostri bisogni e non dalle qualità di chi ci è vicino.


Comparazioni stupide...
Ma inevitabili...

E che i maschi qui dentro mi smentiscano...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> cara farfalla, ti stimo molto e lo sai,
> pur essendo daccordo sul rosso, sul nero ti dico che purtroppo è così, di crola tutto capisci?, cerezze, tutto qel che era....per fortuna è una fase transitoria almeno lo è stata per me, sono sopravvissuta perchè alla fne come dici tu nessun uomo, donna amante e trdimento valgono la tua sofferenza ...
> ma inizialmente ti senti meno di zero, e magari quella è una fase necessaria prima del rinsavimento, perchè alle volte devi toccare il fondo per renderti conto di quanto stai sbagliando con te stessa....
> 
> ...


A volte ci si passa anche senza essere traditi.
Ci si sente  "meno" degli altri


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2013)

*Iosonoio*

Comunque sia

Il mio passo successivo alla fase "Lui è meglio di me" e io "sono peggio di tutti"...

Fu questa...

In base ai criteri con cui una donna sceglie

Si palesano i suoi valori...

Quindi se una ha scelto cose che ai miei occhi sono stupidaggini...

Vuol dire che sarà una stupida, per me,

E quindi 

Dio ti ringrazio 

per avere fatto in modo

che se ne sia andata...

La prossima volta starò più attento.

Così impari a guardare dentro gli occhi delle donne

E a vivere dicendoti...

Eheheheheeheh...

Non mi cucca....

Impara a guardare dentro gli occhi delle donne, senza che loro se ne accorgano, imparerai quando lei è sincera o insicura, e soprattutto scoprirai quando sta solo lusingandoti...

Sappiamo tutti come sono certe questioni...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> In merito al neretto sono dell'opinione che siano le donne a dover far luce.
> Gli uomini purtroppo hanno un ego proporzionale alle dimensioni e prestazioni del mononeurone in mezzo alle gambe. Io stesso ne sono avezzo.
> 
> In genere, salvo si tratti di facocera, *non credo che sia un parametro che porti al tradimento*.


Ma spero proprio di no.
Credo di averlo detto almeno duecento volte e non so se sono io un'eccezione. non mi sono mai fatta idee sulle dimensioni che un uomo che mi piace possa avere.
Davvero credo sia in assoluto l'utilmo dei miei pensieri. Sinceramente mi infastidiscono anche i commenti di donne che descrivono la lunghezza di uno in paragone a un altro, quando questi paragoni sono fatti in maniera seria e contribuiscono nella scelta del partner.
il fatto che voi uomini continuate a farvi questa menata giuro che lo trovo parecchio ridicolo


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> cara farfalla, ti stimo molto e lo sai,
> pur essendo daccordo sul rosso, sul nero ti dico che purtroppo è così, di crola tutto capisci?, cerezze, tutto qel che era....per fortuna è una fase transitoria almeno lo è stata per me, sono sopravvissuta perchè alla fne come dici tu nessun uomo, donna amante e trdimento valgono la tua sofferenza ...
> ma inizialmente ti senti meno di zero, e magari quella è una fase necessaria prima del rinsavimento, perchè alle volte devi toccare il fondo per renderti conto di quanto stai sbagliando con te stessa....
> 
> ...


Scusa forse non mi sono spiegata. Non metto in dubbio che ti crolli tutto. 
Ma crollo la fiducia in un uomo/donna che mi è al fianco da una vita. Crolla la convinzione di avere una vita serena al fianco di un uomo/donna che amo. 
Ma non la mia autostima. Do per scontato che c'è chi sia più bella, più figa, più porca di me indipendentemente dal fatto che mio marito mi tradisca. 
Forse non mi sono spiegata nemmeno sta volta


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Probabilmente hai agito spinta da un'impulso simile al mio...a casa tutto bene..nessun tipo di problema,pero'ti senti improvvisamente voglia di altro.Tu sei stata brava..hai provato..ti sei divertita e non solo hai detto stop,ma condanni il tradimento.Mi piacerebbe emularti.



Io non condanno proprio nulla Lothar.
Non sono da emulare nemmeno un po' te lo assicuro.
Di certo so che tradire non è la cosa giusta, questo non significa condannare sarei assolutamente un'ipocrita.
Nel momento in cui hai voglia d'altro è perchè tua moglie quell'"altro" non te lo da. Quindi confermi ciò che dico. Che poi quell'altro sia affetto, complicità e sesso come nel mio caso o semplice divagazione o brivido come nel tuo poco cambia


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah vedrai sono tutte cose che proveresti nella tua carne
> Se tu confessassi a tuo marito di averlo tradito
> 
> E scopriresti che lui la penserebbe a suo modo
> ...



Mica ho detto che mio marito la penserebbe come me.
E' un uomo quindi è più probabile che si faccia le stesse menate che si fanno gli altri
Nel suo caso forse qualche domanda in più dovrebbe farsela


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque sia
> 
> Il mio passo successivo alla fase "Lui è meglio di me" e io "sono peggio di tutti"...
> 
> ...


Quoto il grassetto


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A volte ci si passa anche senza essere traditi.
> Ci si sente "meno" degli altri


io sento di avere meno degli altri e in maniera presuntuosa penso di meritarmi quello che desidero


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> io sento di avere meno degli altri e in maniera presuntuosa penso di meritarmi quello che desidero


se tu non pensassi di meritarti ciò che desideri, non sentiresti di avere meno di altri:singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se tu non pensassi di meritarti ciò che desideri, non sentiresti di avere meno di altri:singleeye:


Vero. 
Ma sono convinta (magari errando) che se metto sulla bilancia l'aver dato e l'aver avuto (parlo solo a livello affettivo e non solo riferito a mio marito) il peso è nettamente sbilanciato su l'aver dato e sono un pochino stanca di questo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vero.
> Ma sono convinta (magari errando) che se metto sulla bilancia l'aver dato e l'aver avuto (parlo solo a livello affettivo e non solo riferito a mio marito) il peso è nettamente sbilanciato su l'aver dato e sono un pochino stanca di questo


ho la sensazione che valga un po' per tutti....


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vero.
> Ma sono convinta (magari errando) che se metto sulla bilancia l'aver dato e l'aver avuto (parlo solo a livello affettivo e non solo riferito a mio marito) il peso è nettamente sbilanciato su l'aver dato e sono un pochino stanca di questo


avevo capito bene ciò che intendevi. Ma sono in fase stronzamente logica o logicamente stronza, e volevo rovesciare il ragionamento. Di solito lo sbilanciamento si avverte non tanto se ritieni di aver ricevuto meno... ma se ti manca il non aver ricevuto. Io quando non avverto mancanze... non faccio queste considerazioni, almeno.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> avevo capito bene ciò che intendevi. Ma sono in fase stronzamente logica o logicamente stronza, e volevo rovesciare il ragionamento. Di solito lo sbilanciamento si avverte non tanto se ritieni di aver ricevuto meno... ma se ti manca il non aver ricevuto. Io quando non avverto mancanze... non faccio queste considerazioni, almeno.



Tu sei in fase stronzamente logica io in fase rincoglionimento acuto
Ok


----------



## lothar57 (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non condanno proprio nulla Lothar.
> Non sono da emulare nemmeno un po' te lo assicuro.
> Di certo so che tradire non è la cosa giusta, questo non significa condannare sarei assolutamente un'ipocrita.
> Nel momento in cui hai voglia d'altro è perchè tua moglie quell'"altro" non te lo da. Quindi confermi ciò che dico. Che poi quell'altro sia affetto, complicità e sesso come nel mio caso o semplice divagazione o brivido come nel tuo poco cambia


mi equivochi..intendo emularti,nel senso che tu hai tradito,hai capito di avere sbagliato,e hai chiuso..dico bene???
Ma..la voglia d'altro che cosa e'mia cara???mi va tutto benissimo,a casa di sesso ne ho fin troppo,assieme tra alti e bassi stiamo benissimo.tutto quello che vogliamo l'abbiamo... 
No Farfy io,e tanti altri siamo cosi di natura...penso non ci sia altra strada


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi equivochi..intendo emularti,nel senso che tu hai tradito,hai capito di avere sbagliato,e hai chiuso..dico bene???
> Ma..la voglia d'altro che cosa e'mia cara???mi va tutto benissimo,a casa di sesso ne ho fin troppo,assieme tra alti e bassi stiamo benissimo.tutto quello che vogliamo l'abbiamo...
> No Farfy io,e tanti altri siamo cosi di natura...penso non ci sia altra strada



Lothar il mio tradimento sarebbe continuato all'infinito se lui non si fosse ammalato, ce lo siamo detti non più tardi di qualche mese fa. Quindi se è finita non è certo perchè me ne sono pentita.
Non potrei pentirmi di qualcosa che mi ha reso la donna che sono.
Sul resto non ci siamo capiti o io non ti capisco, vedi tu.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lothar il mio tradimento sarebbe continuato all'infinito se lui non si fosse ammalato, ce lo siamo detti non più tardi di qualche mese fa. Quindi se è finita non è certo perchè me ne sono pentita.
> Non potrei pentirmi di qualcosa che mi ha reso la donna che sono.
> Sul resto non ci siamo capiti o io non ti capisco, vedi tu.


Quant'è durata, per curiosità?


----------



## iosonoio (9 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Avevo intuito. Comunque non "meriti" nessun mio strale, solo un po' di fortuna, che però è difficile che arrivi se non stai sereno, perchè funziona molto alla aiutati che Dio t'aiuti, come dire. Devi, dovresti, buttarti tutto alle spalle. Non puoi rosicare ad libitum, campi male, vedi e valuti le cose male. In pratica ti dai la zappa sui piedi da solo, ed oltre a tutto quello che hai dovuto subire finisci per diventare il tuo stesso carnefice, in un certo senso. Non è semplice, lo so bene. Forza e coraggio.


Grazie JB, per i consigli, per le parole...e per non avermi legnato!
A parecchie considerazioni ci sono arrivato da solo, ma sentirmelo dire è una conferma e mi fa bene (non sai quanto!). Non riesco ad essere sereno perchè la mia situazione finanziaria è peggiorata notevolmente e non ti nascondo che sono un pò preoccupato anche per questo. Quando lei ha lasciato la casa dove vivevamo, ho dovuto vendere alcune cose e ci ho pianto come un bambino, saranno stati i ricordi o la rabbia per aver buttato via anni di vita...non lo so. So solo che tutto questo mi ha cambiato, forse ho perduto la parte migliore di me o mi sono dato una svegliata perchè sono cresciuto con dei principi sani, il rispetto sopra ogni cosa. Ora sono più freddo, ho come una corteccia e questo mi dispiace perchè (come ho già detto) a volte non provo la stessa emozione di una volta quando guardo mia figlia, quando ci passo del tempo insieme.


----------



## Hellseven (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lothar il mio tradimento sarebbe continuato all'infinito se lui non si fosse ammalato, ce lo siamo detti non più tardi di qualche mese fa. Quindi se è finita *non è certo perchè me ne sono pentita*.
> Non potrei pentirmi di qualcosa che mi ha reso la donna che sono.
> Sul resto non ci siamo capiti o io non ti capisco, vedi tu.


Premesso che nutro stima e simpatia per te e mi spiace che la persona a cui tieni stia male - lo apprendo solo ora perchè come sai non sono molto assiduo mio malgrado -, volevo sapessi che se anche avessi terminato la tua relazione solo perchè te ne eri pentita, per quanto mi concerne sarebbe stato una scelta del pari legittima e meritevole di comprensione e rispetto. Tutto qui, Butterfly


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quant'è durata, per curiosità?


due anni e mezzo


----------



## iosonoio (9 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah io percepisco che tu sei un uomo molto concreto e terra terra.
> Uno che si dice, io sono un uomo: lavoro.
> Con i sacrifici del mio lavoro porto avanti una grandissima realtà: la famiglia.
> 
> ...


Conte da lei si impara sempre!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> io sento di avere meno degli altri e in maniera presuntuosa penso di meritarmi quello che desidero



la mia era una conferma al tuo ragionamento, e cioè che l'autostima c'è o non c'è a prescindere dal tradimento


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lothar il mio tradimento sarebbe continuato all'infinito se lui non si fosse ammalato, ce lo siamo detti non più tardi di qualche mese fa. *Quindi se è finita non è certo perchè me ne sono pentita.*
> *Non potrei pentirmi di qualcosa che mi ha reso la donna che sono.*
> Sul resto non ci siamo capiti o io non ti capisco, vedi tu.


quoto e approvo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ho la sensazione che valga un po' per tutti....



non è così


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Grazie JB, per i consigli, per le parole...e per non avermi legnato!
> A parecchie considerazioni ci sono arrivato da solo, ma sentirmelo dire è una conferma e mi fa bene (non sai quanto!). Non riesco ad essere sereno perchè la mia situazione finanziaria è peggiorata notevolmente e non ti nascondo che sono un pò preoccupato anche per questo. Quando lei ha lasciato la casa dove vivevamo, ho dovuto vendere alcune cose e ci ho pianto come un bambino, saranno stati i ricordi o la rabbia per aver buttato via anni di vita...non lo so. So solo che tutto questo mi ha cambiato, forse ho perduto la parte migliore di me o mi sono dato una svegliata perchè sono cresciuto con dei principi sani, il rispetto sopra ogni cosa. Ora sono più freddo, ho come una corteccia e questo mi dispiace perchè (come ho già detto)* a volte non provo la stessa emozione di una volta quando guardo mia figlia, quando ci passo del tempo insieme.*


Malissimo. Male, male, male.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non è così


magari spiegassi... vale per te o hai conosciuto persone che non si sentono in debito di affetto?

Nella mia esperienza ancora devo trovare una persona che si sente di meritare meno affetto di quello dato. Ma dato che non ho la conoscienza infusa ho giusto scritto "*un po' *per tutti!"


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> magari spiegassi... vale per te o hai conosciuto persone che non si sentono in debito di affetto?
> 
> Nella mia esperienza ancora devo trovare una persona che si sente di meritare meno affetto di quello dato. Ma dato che non ho la conoscienza infusa ho giusto scritto "*un po' *per tutti!"



ti spiego volentieri quel che vale per me
io non mi sento particolarmente in debito di affetto per il fatto che ho smesso di stare lì a misurare quanto affetto mi danno gli altri
sono abbastanza fiduciosa di riceverne in abbondanza

diversamente mi sembra di ravvisare in genere scarsa riconoscenza da parte degli altri, ma anche in quel caso ho scoperto che la cosa non costituisce più un problema per me


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti spiego volentieri quel che vale per me
> io non mi sento particolarmente in debito di affetto per il fatto che ho smesso di stare lì a misurare quanto affetto mi danno gli altri
> sono abbastanza fiduciosa di riceverne in abbondanza
> 
> diversamente mi sembra di ravvisare in genere scarsa riconoscenza da parte degli altri, ma anche in quel caso ho scoperto che la cosa non costituisce più un problema per me


Grazie del chiarimento. 

Nemmeno io mi sento in debito e non perchè ne abbia ricevuto in abbondanza ma perchè esattamente come altri pensano per me affetto è dare. Senza aspettarsi un ritorno. Quando poi arriva un abbraccio o una riconoscenza è tutto oro che cola.
Aspettarsi poco dagli altri spesso ripaga... qualcuno riesce ancora a stupirmi.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lothar il mio tradimento sarebbe continuato all'infinito se lui non si fosse ammalato, ce lo siamo detti non più tardi di qualche mese fa. Quindi se è finita non è certo perchè me ne sono pentita.
> Non potrei pentirmi di qualcosa che mi ha reso la donna che sono.
> Sul resto non ci siamo capiti o io non ti capisco, vedi tu.


non lo sapevo Farfalla.Infatti non bisogna affatto pentirsi,io non l'ho mai fatto,per questo continuo sulla mia cattiva strada,come niente fosse.
E'normale che tu nn mi capisca...colpa mia forse..mica sono tanto semplice.


----------



## MillePensieri (9 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> cara farfalla, ti stimo molto e lo sai,
> pur essendo daccordo sul rosso, sul nero ti dico che purtroppo è così, di crola tutto capisci?, cerezze, tutto qel che era....per fortuna è una fase transitoria almeno lo è stata per me, sono sopravvissuta perchè alla fne come dici tu nessun uomo, donna amante e trdimento valgono la tua sofferenza ...
> ma inizialmente ti senti meno di zero, e magari quella è una fase necessaria prima del rinsavimento, perchè alle volte devi toccare il fondo per renderti conto di quanto stai sbagliando con te stessa....
> 
> ...


quoto e approvo.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Premesso che nutro stima e simpatia per te e mi spiace che la persona a cui tieni stia male - lo apprendo solo ora perchè come sai non sono molto assiduo mio malgrado -, volevo sapessi che se anche avessi terminato la tua relazione solo perchè te ne eri pentita, per quanto mi concerne sarebbe stato una scelta del pari legittima e meritevole di comprensione e rispetto. Tutto qui, Butterfly


Sarebbe stata, non al pari, ma più meritevole e degna di rispetto perchè avrei fatto un passo indietro mossa dal pentimento.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sarebbe stata, non al pari, ma più meritevole e degna di rispetto perchè avrei fatto un passo indietro mossa dal pentimento.



Ed anche un filo improbabile dopo due anni e mezzo.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ed anche un filo improbabile dopo due anni e mezzo.


Vero:up:


----------



## Annuccia (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa forse non mi sono spiegata. Non metto in dubbio che ti crolli tutto.
> Ma crollo la fiducia in un uomo/donna che mi è al fianco da una vita. Crolla la convinzione di avere una vita serena al fianco di un uomo/donna che amo.
> Ma non la mia autostima. Do per scontato che c'è chi sia più bella, più figa, più porca di me indipendentemente dal fatto che mio marito mi tradisca.
> *Forse non mi sono spiegata nemmeno sta volta*


*
*


non fa niente...
la mia non voleva essere una critica nei tuou confronti ci mancherebbe, e nemmeno la solita lagna di chi ha ricevuto beh lo sai...

parlando di tradmento:è chiaro che se non ci sei passato non hai provato quel senso di vuoto assoluto
e nulla c'entra appunto l'autostima...accade, ti arriva un macigno in testa, ed è ancora peggio se non te lo aspetti,


poi è chiaro che ci si sente meno anche in atlre occasioni della vita che nulla c'entrano con il tradimento 


ma
una volta metabolizzata la cosa, una volta allontanato il terrore e tutte le cose negative di quell'episodio..

in effetti
non ne vale la pena sentirsi così...per niente..
la vita continua, ed è bella lo stesso, nulla cambia.

ma ripeto questo lo dico adesso.

prima invece, a botta fresca....

brrrrrrrrrr e meglio che non ci pensi.
(daniele mi faceva un baffo)



spero di essermi spiegata anche io.....:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non lo sapevo Farfalla.Infatti non bisogna affatto pentirsi,io non l'ho mai fatto,per questo continuo sulla mia cattiva strada,come niente fosse.
> E'normale che tu nn mi capisca...colpa mia forse..mica sono tanto semplice.


Almeno tu sei coerente...
E non dai da intendere ciò che non sei...
No?


----------



## lothar57 (9 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Almeno tu sei coerente...
> E non dai da intendere ciò che non sei...
> No?



vero amicone mio..non solo non mi pento e non mi dolgo..ma caccio a piu'non posso.e mica una per volta sai..cosi'lo metto nel lato b all'''ammmooorrre''...giusto''


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero amicone mio..non solo non mi pento e non mi dolgo..ma caccio a piu'non posso.e mica una per volta sai..cosi'lo metto nel lato b all'''ammmooorrre''...giusto''


Giusto...
E sai meglio di me che viviamo in un mondo dove si spacciano tutte per integerrime e sante...
Ma in realtà sai benissimo come sono le cose...no?

Dicono che si separano e poi non lo fanno...
Dicono che suo marito qui e suo marito là...
Ma intanto alle sue spalle fanno eccome se fanno...

Ma ocio...

Nessuno lo deve sapere 

E tutti devono credere che sono fedelissime no?

Sempre le solita balle...


----------



## Eretteo (9 Gennaio 2013)

valerio61 ha detto:


> Sono un uomo di 51 anni divorziato da 10 ed ho una compagna di nazionalità rumena che frequento da 8 anni ma che per motivi familiari vive con suo figlio ed io solo.
> Intrallazzi d'oltrecortina per di piu' con rimorchio,come certi pullman di linea che affollano certe autostrade lungo direttrici est-ovest....cominciamo male...
> 5 anni fa ho conosciuto la donna dei mie sogni
> seguitiamo peggio
> ...


Queste si che son cose intelligenti,mica stupidate.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa forse non mi sono spiegata. Non metto in dubbio che ti crolli tutto.
> Ma crollo la fiducia in un uomo/donna che mi è al fianco da una vita. Crolla la convinzione di avere una vita serena al fianco di un uomo/donna che amo.
> Ma non la mia autostima. Do per scontato che c'è chi sia più bella, più figa, più porca di me indipendentemente dal fatto che mio marito mi tradisca.
> Forse non mi sono spiegata nemmeno sta volta


A me sembra chiarissimo.
Ma ho approvato già il tuo post precedente.
Il fatto è che moltissime persone passano la vita a compararsi e a sentirsi bene sono se si sentono di primeggiare, fosse anche confrontandosi con una famiglia di cercopitechi allo zoo.
Aggiungerei che si dovebbe dar per scontato che si può tradire con o preferire qualcuno di meno bello, intelligente, dotato fisicamente e pure povero in canna.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque sia
> 
> Il mio passo successivo alla fase "Lui è meglio di me" e io "sono peggio di tutti"...
> 
> ...


Mi piace il grassetto.
Invece per quanto riguarda la sicurezza di leggere gli occhi se fossi in te sarei più cauto.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi equivochi*..intendo emularti,nel senso che tu hai tradito,hai capito di avere sbagliato,e hai chiuso..dico bene???*
> Ma..la voglia d'altro che cosa e'mia cara???mi va tutto benissimo,a casa di sesso ne ho fin troppo,assieme tra alti e bassi stiamo benissimo.tutto quello che vogliamo l'abbiamo...
> No Farfy io,e tanti altri *siamo cosi di natura*...penso non ci sia altra strada


Visto la p*remessa, **la conclusione *non ti ha fatto mai pensare di dover andare in analisi?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Grazie JB, per i consigli, per le parole...e per non avermi legnato!
> A parecchie considerazioni ci sono arrivato da solo, ma sentirmelo dire è una conferma e mi fa bene (non sai quanto!). Non riesco ad essere sereno perchè la mia situazione finanziaria è peggiorata notevolmente e non ti nascondo che sono un pò preoccupato anche per questo. Quando lei ha lasciato la casa dove vivevamo, ho dovuto vendere alcune cose e ci ho pianto come un bambino, saranno stati i ricordi o la rabbia per aver buttato via anni di vita...non lo so. So solo che tutto questo mi ha cambiato, forse ho perduto la parte migliore di me o mi sono dato una svegliata perchè sono cresciuto con dei principi sani, il rispetto sopra ogni cosa. Ora sono più freddo, ho come una corteccia e questo mi dispiace perchè (come ho già detto) a volte non provo la stessa emozione di una volta quando guardo mia figlia, quando ci passo del tempo insieme.


Quanti anni hai?
In base all'età potrebbero arrivarti suggerimenti sui luoghi da frequentare.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Grazie del chiarimento.
> 
> Nemmeno io mi sento in debito e non perchè ne abbia ricevuto in abbondanza ma perchè esattamente come altri pensano per me affetto è dare. Senza aspettarsi un ritorno. Quando poi arriva un abbraccio o una riconoscenza è tutto oro che cola.
> Aspettarsi poco dagli altri spesso ripaga... qualcuno riesce ancora a stupirmi.


Mi piace.
Ma ti ho già approvato.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra chiarissimo.
> Ma ho approvato già il tuo post precedente.
> Il fatto è che moltissime persone passano la vita a compararsi e a sentirsi bene sono se si sentono di primeggiare, fosse anche confrontandosi con una famiglia di cercopitechi allo zoo.
> Aggiungerei che si dovebbe dar per scontato che si può tradire con o preferire qualcuno di meno bello, intelligente, dotato fisicamente e pure povero in canna.


E pensa a quelle che passano la vita a lamentarsi della propria condizione 
convinti 
erroneamente
che per gli altri
sia tutte rosi e fiori

Pensa a quelli che passano la vita
a rincorrere chimere di felicità

perdendo di vista
il gusto
per le vere e uniche 
gioie della vita

sprecano una vita
a rincorrere il nulla...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi piace il grassetto.
> Invece per quanto riguarda la sicurezza di leggere gli occhi se fossi in te sarei più cauto.


Non ho 45 anni per niente...
E de riffe o de raffe...
Mi sono fatto gatto
che la coa ce l'ho...

E ho ben visto 
che chi ha la coscienza sporca

ha imparato a starmi distante...

Mentre un tempo
mi comperavi cn due moine...

Ora le moine mi irritano...da morire
e mi rendono 

molto scontroso...

e fanculizzatore...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E pensa a quelle che passano la vita a lamentarsi della propria condizione
> convinti
> erroneamente
> che per gli altri
> ...


Ma come scrivevi prima da quel che una persona considera vere gioie ci si distingue.
Per te quali sono?
Per me rispetto per me e gli altri, lavoro, figli, amicizia, solidarietà.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Visto la p*remessa, **la conclusione *non ti ha fatto mai pensare di dover andare in analisi?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Uno come Lothar?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Si ci andrebbe...
Ma solo se trattasi di dottoressa popputa
con camice a super scollatura..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Al massimo lui ti fa un'analisi di bilancio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E ti dice...
Ma poverette cambiate lavoro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma come scrivevi prima da quel che una persona considera vere gioie ci si distingue.
> Per te quali sono?
> Per me rispetto per me e gli altri, lavoro, figli, amicizia, solidarietà.


Scusami...
Ma è una domanda troppo personale...

Ho notato
che chi mi vuole bene sul serio

sa

sempre

come farmi felice...:smile:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scusami...
> Ma è una domanda troppo personale...
> 
> Ho notato
> ...


*Non avevo questa ambizione.*
Non mi sembrava una cosa intima.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Non avevo questa ambizione.*
> Non mi sembrava una cosa intima.


Però a mie spese
ho imparato che
Grillo parlante aveva ragione

mentre il gatto e la volpe no...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però a mie spese
> ho imparato che
> Grillo parlante aveva ragione
> 
> mentre il gatto e la volpe no...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


Leggi Pinocchio
Non puoi essere al mondo
e non avere mai letto le avventure di Pinocchio...

Pinocchio
è il principe dei traditori...

Tradisce suo padre
Tradisce la fatina
Ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ma sto scemo è fedele a chi lo frega...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Leggi Pinocchio
> Non puoi essere al mondo
> e non avere mai letto le avventure di Pinocchio...
> 
> ...


Ecco perché non mi è mai piaciuto.
Ma se tu sei pinocchio ora non tradisci più perché ascolti il grillo?
Però continuo a non capire il perché della risposta a una domanda sulle cose che valgono.
Ne faccio a meno eh.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco perché non mi è mai piaciuto.
> Ma se tu sei pinocchio ora non tradisci più perché ascolti il grillo?
> Però continuo a non capire il perché della risposta a una domanda sulle cose che valgono.
> Ne faccio a meno eh.


Perchè vedi
se hai pazienza
In quasi ogni mio post
tra le righe

è scritto
quali sono le cose 

che per me valgono.

E sono moltissimi i post
dove io indico con esempi
e fatti

quali sono le cose che per me valgono.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè vedi
> se hai pazienza
> In quasi ogni mio post
> tra le righe
> ...


Non le ho capite.
Prenderò appunti.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Giusto...
> E sai meglio di me che viviamo in un mondo dove si spacciano tutte per integerrime e sante...
> Ma in realtà sai benissimo come sono le cose...no?
> 
> ...



Buongiorno carissimo.la mia linea e'quella della sincerita',ma sono l'unico.La mia nuova ''conoscenza'',ieri mi ha raccontato senza tanti giri di parole,che tutti''non fanno sesso a casa da una vita''...''che si vorrebbero separare ma sai come e',ci vuole tempo''...e idiozie simili.
Ed e'rimasta colpita dalla mia voce ''fuori dal coro''...perche'le ho chiaramente detto che io non solo sto benissimo a  casa mia,ma che non  conosco il significato della parola separarsi.
Questo per dirti Conte che non solo le donne mentono,ma la figuretta la fanno anche gli uomini..quindi abbiamo concluso che il mondo e pieno di fagiani/e che beccano....e che le volpi come io e lei..invece ..scarseggiano.


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno carissimo*.la mia linea e'quella della sincerita'*,ma sono l'unico.La mia nuova ''conoscenza'',ieri mi ha raccontato senza tanti giri di parole,che tutti''non fanno sesso a casa da una vita''...''che si vorrebbero separare ma sai come e',ci vuole tempo''...e idiozie simili.
> Ed e'rimasta colpita dalla mia voce ''fuori dal coro''...perche'le ho chiaramente detto che io non solo sto benissimo a  casa mia,ma che non  conosco il significato della parola separarsi.
> Questo per dirti Conte che non solo le donne mentono,ma la figuretta la fanno anche gli uomini..quindi abbiamo concluso che il mondo e pieno di fagiani/e che beccano....e che le volpi come io e lei..invece ..scarseggiano.


ma la tua sincerità si rivolge a tutti meno  le persone più importanti


----------



## iosonoio (10 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quanti anni hai?
> In base all'età potrebbero arrivarti suggerimenti sui luoghi da frequentare.


La mia età è sul profilo, ma non capisco che c'entra. Accetto tutti i consigli che mi vengono dati, trovo conferma nelle parole di chi mi risponde a quello che penso e a quello che mi dico...
Vedi, la mia situazione è delicata: non mi sono mai sentito di raccontare la mia storia a nessuno perchè per me è motivo di vergogna e qui mi sto liberando di un peso enorme. I miei amici e tutti quelli che mi conoscono non sanno bene cosa è successo davvero. L'unica persona che sapeva era la mia terapista, ma non mi metteva a mio agio, non mi sentivo meglio, insomma non avevo quello sfogo che trovo parlando qui, in anonimato e senza nessuno che possa ascoltare le mie parole con un sorrisetto che mi fa pensare "povero cornuto"...


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> La mia età è sul profilo, ma non capisco che c'entra. Accetto tutti i consigli che mi vengono dati, trovo conferma nelle parole di chi mi risponde a quello che penso e a quello che mi dico...
> Vedi, la mia situazione è delicata: non mi sono mai sentito di raccontare la mia storia a nessuno perchè per me è motivo di vergogna e qui mi sto liberando di un peso enorme. I miei amici e tutti quelli che mi conoscono non sanno bene cosa è successo davvero. L'unica persona che sapeva era la mia terapista, ma non mi metteva a mio agio, non mi sentivo meglio, insomma non avevo quello sfogo che trovo parlando qui, in anonimato e senza nessuno che possa ascoltare le mie parole con un sorrisetto che mi fa pensare "povero cornuto"...


Sarebbe anche da capire che razza di gente frequenti.


----------



## iosonoio (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sarebbe anche da capire che razza di gente frequenti.


Magari è un problema che mi faccio solo io, ma non mi sono mai sentito di parlarne al di fuori di qui.


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2013)

valerio61 ha detto:


> Sono un uomo di 51 anni divorziato da 10 ed ho una compagna di nazionalità rumena che frequento da 8 anni ma che per motivi familiari vive con suo figlio ed io solo.
> 5 anni fa ho conosciuto la donna dei mie sogni ei il primo gennaio di quest'anno ho scoperto che mi tradisce con un'altro uomo.
> Abbiam vissuto 5 anni di amore intenso cosa mai provata in tutta la mia vita, lei è sposata ed anche lei come me era in crisi con il marito.
> Ora tutto il mondo mi è crollato addosso son 4 giorni che non mangio o solo quel poco pe riuscire a stare in piedi, piango in continuazione e lo dico senza vergogna proprio perchè il nostro amore era unico.
> ...


piangere per la morte di un animale è normale, meno normale è scrivere peso e altezza per avere consigli.
comunque sei troppo magro, fai un po' di palestra 



ps un altro senza apostrofo


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> *Magari è un problema che mi faccio solo io*, ma non mi sono mai sentito di parlarne al di fuori di qui.


Spero sia così.


----------



## iosonoio (10 Gennaio 2013)

Il mio problema è che sono cresciuto con una mentalità maschilista. Il tradito nel mio immaginario è un debole, è un perdente e l'altro maschio, quello con cui è andata mia moglie,  ha più potere, più solidità, più soldi, ce l'ha pure più lungo e più duro...
Capisci cosa vuol dire per me? Leggendo questo forum ho capito tante cose che mi hanno dato una posizione differente, ho visto le cose da un'altra angolazione, ma di parlarne a voce guardando negli occhi il mio interlocutore non mi riesce.
Quando finivo una seduta pensavo che pure la mia terapista poteva pensare di me "poveraccio..."


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Il mio problema è che sono cresciuto con una mentalità maschilista. Il tradito nel mio immaginario è un debole, è un perdente e l'altro maschio, quello con cui è andata mia moglie,  ha più potere, più solidità, più soldi, ce l'ha pure più lungo e più duro...
> Capisci cosa vuol dire per me? Leggendo questo forum ho capito tante cose che mi hanno dato una posizione differente, ho visto le cose da un'altra angolazione, ma di parlarne a voce guardando negli occhi il mio interlocutore non mi riesce.
> Quando finivo una seduta pensavo che pure la mia terapista poteva pensare di me "poveraccio..."


Tranquillo sei in buona compagnia, anche per me è stato così, ma non aspettarti che siano in tanti a scriverti quello che io ti sto scrivendo, tanto meno non aspettarti che j and bì riesca a capirti. Lui ancora sta a pensare cosa dire alla cassiera.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Il mio problema è che sono cresciuto con una mentalità maschilista. Il tradito nel mio immaginario è un debole, è un perdente e l'altro maschio, quello con cui è andata mia moglie, ha più potere, più solidità, più soldi, ce l'ha pure più lungo e più duro...
> Capisci cosa vuol dire per me? Leggendo questo forum ho capito tante cose che mi hanno dato una posizione differente, ho visto le cose da un'altra angolazione, ma di parlarne a voce guardando negli occhi il mio interlocutore non mi riesce.
> Quando finivo una seduta pensavo che pure la mia terapista poteva pensare di me "poveraccio..."



Il tuo problema, il tuo vero problema, è che dopo cinque anni dal tradimento pensi di aver capito tante cose grazie ad un forum su internet al quale sei registrato dal mese scorso.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma la tua sincerità si rivolge a tutti meno le persone più importanti


ahahah..cara Mini mi fai da grillo parlante..brava!!in genere lo fa'un'amico,ora e'malato e non posso''confessarmi'',ascoltando poi le sue''sentenze''..farai le sue veci??scherzi a parte che dovrei fare??outing a casa??...


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il tuo problema, il tuo vero problema, è che dopo cinque anni dal tradimento pensi di aver capito tante cose grazie ad un forum su internet al quale sei registrato dal mese scorso.


Visto come ti ha capito iosonoio.


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Il* mio problema è che sono cresciuto con una mentalità maschilista. Il tradito nel mio immaginario è un debole, è un perdente e l'altro maschio, quello con cui è andata mia moglie, ha più potere, più solidità, più soldi, ce l'ha pure più lungo e più duro...
> *Capisci cosa vuol dire per me? Leggendo questo forum ho capito tante cose che mi hanno dato una posizione differente, ho visto le cose da un'altra angolazione, ma di parlarne a voce guardando negli occhi il mio interlocutore non mi riesce.
> Quando finivo una seduta pensavo che pure la mia terapista poteva pensare di me "poveraccio..."


:sbatti:

stei scherzando vero?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> 
> stei scherzando vero?



No, però è in buona compagnia a quanto leggo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Visto come ti ha capito iosonoio.


Claudio, so che sei capace di abbozzare, su.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il tuo problema, il tuo vero problema, è che dopo cinque anni dal tradimento pensi di aver capito tante cose grazie ad un forum su internet al quale sei registrato dal mese scorso.


Magari il forum è stata solo l'illuminazione finale su una conclusione costruita faticosamente passo dopo passo in cinque anni


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Magari il forum è stata solo l'illuminazione finale su una conclusione costruita faticosamente passo dopo passo in cinque anni


Magari la luna è fatta di formaggio ed è il segreto meglio tenuto della storia.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Magari la luna è fatta di formaggio ed è il segreto meglio tenuto della storia.


E magari scadono anche i Whisky.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Magari la luna è fatta di formaggio ed è il segreto meglio tenuto della storia.



Già.

Che formaggio?


----------



## iosonoio (10 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Magari il forum è stata solo l'illuminazione finale su una conclusione costruita faticosamente passo dopo passo in cinque anni


Sicuramente, perchè posso parlare e non immagini quanto mi sento meglio. Un conto è pensare da solo mentre avere conferme a quello che ho creduto fosse meglio, a quello che avrei dovuto fare mi fa sentire una pacca sulla spalla e mi dico "stai andando bene"...


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> 
> stei scherzando vero?


Non sta scherzando, quando sei costretto dalla vita a fare i conti con te stesso, ne esce fuori la meschinità stessa dell'essere. Oltre quella esce anche del buono.

Se iosonoio ha scritto quello sopra, ha avuto le palle per scriverlo, qua mica ci chiamiamo tutti J an bì masculi dominanti alfa.

D'altronde lo stesso fatto di scriverlo rende consapevole iosonoio di una sua lacuna mentale, e lo mette alle strette con l'affrontare il tutto e migliorarsi, inutile sbattersi la testa a tanta sincerità Simy, cerchiamo invece di apprezzare e consigliare nella giusta maniera.


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Io*



iosonoio ha detto:


> Il mio problema è che sono cresciuto con una mentalità maschilista. Il tradito nel mio immaginario è un debole, è un perdente e l'altro maschio, quello con cui è andata mia moglie, ha più potere, più solidità, più soldi, ce l'ha pure più lungo e più duro...
> Capisci cosa vuol dire per me? Leggendo questo forum ho capito tante cose che mi hanno dato una posizione differente, ho visto le cose da un'altra angolazione, ma di parlarne a voce guardando negli occhi il mio interlocutore non mi riesce.
> Quando finivo una seduta pensavo che pure la mia terapista poteva pensare di me "poveraccio..."


Il tradito che si becca le corna e se le tiene contento è un debole,è una vittima,è un imbelle.Il tradito che incomincia a menare fendenti nelle chiappe è una testa sana.Non è questione di maschilismo o meno,è questione di rispetto,il resto sono le solite cazzate....!


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non sta scherzando, quando sei costretto dalla vita a fare i conti con te stesso, ne esce fuori la meschinità stessa dell'essere. Oltre quella esce anche del buono.
> 
> Se iosonoio ha scritto quello sopra, ha avuto le palle per scriverlo, qua mica ci chiamiamo tutti J an bì masculi dominanti alfa.
> 
> D'altronde lo stesso fatto di scriverlo rende consapevole iosonoio di una sua lacuna mentale, e lo mette alle strette con l'affrontare il tutto e migliorarsi, inutile sbattersi la testa a tanta sincerità Simy, cerchiamo invece di apprezzare e consigliare nella giusta maniera.


scusa ho scritto che non apprezzo la sincerità?


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il tradito che si becca le corna e se le tiene contento è un debole,è una vittima,è un imbelle.Il tradito che incomincia a menare fendenti nelle chiappe è una testa sana.Non è questione di maschilismo o meno,è questione di rispetto,il resto sono le solite cazzate....!



Chi ripone la sua vita in un'altro essere umano, una volta tradito nel giro di pochi secondi il mondo gli crolla addosso, non è più se stesso/a non ragiona più, non ha cognizione della realtà e cade in una specie di depressione tutta particolare, il tradito al momento ragiona in una maniera che soltanto chi viene tradito può capire.

oscuro domanda a qualche tradito maschio se in un secondo tradimento si comporterebbe nella stessa maniera del primo tradimento, vedrai che la risposta sarà, no mi comporterei in un'altra maniera.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> scusa ho scritto che non apprezzo la sincerità?


No ma non scandalizzarti di quello che lui ha scritto.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Già.
> 
> Che formaggio?



Groviera, ovviamente.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Sicuramente, perchè posso parlare e non immagini quanto mi sento meglio. Un conto è pensare da solo mentre avere conferme a quello che ho creduto fosse meglio, a quello che avrei dovuto fare mi fa sentire una pacca sulla spalla e mi dico "stai andando bene"...


Ma se dopo cinque anni stai ancora messo così pensi pure di star andando bene? Buon per te se ti senti meglio, comunque.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chi ripone la sua vita in un'altro essere umano, una volta tradito nel giro di pochi secondi il mondo gli crolla addosso, non è più se stesso/a non ragiona più, non ha cognizione della realtà e cade in una specie di depressione tutta particolare, il tradito al momento ragiona in una maniera che soltanto chi viene tradito può capire.
> 
> oscuro domanda a qualche tradito maschio se in un secondo tradimento si comporterebbe nella stessa maniera del primo tradimento, vedrai che la risposta sarà, no mi comporterei in un'altra maniera.


Ultimo, scusa, chiedo per capire.

Da quello che hai raccontato di te non mi sembrava che riponessi la tua vita nelle mani di tua moglie.
E poi: sempre per capire: a che ti serve stabilire cosa direbbe/farebbe chi in un'ipotetica situazione futura?

O debbo cominciare a pensare che sto forum serve davvero a illuminare qualche vita?


----------



## iosonoio (10 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> 
> stei scherzando vero?


Simy, tu sei una donna e certe cose non le puoi capire. 

Sai cosa significa la lunghezza del pene per un uomo? 

Sai quante chiacchiere si sono sempre sentite e sempre si sono dette sui cornuti...pardon...traditi? 

O sai quanta competizione c'è tra uomo e uomo in qualsiasi cosa si faccia, dal guidare la macchina (avrai notato le carognate nel traffico) al tirare due calci ad un pallone?

Simy, quello che voglio dire è che non ho capito tutto dopo un mese che mi sono iscritto, è tanto tempo che ribollisco dentro, ma da quando sono approdato qui, mi sento libero di parlare di cose che non riesco a dire a chi ho di fronte, amico o terapista che sia. Il problema è mio...solo mio e il conforto che ho trovato non sta nel fatto di essere uno che ha avuto un problema come tanti altri (per dirla in breve, mal comune mezzo gaudio) bensì nel trovare conferme a quello che mi dicevo da tanto, che penso male, che sono cresciuto con un idea non corretta del tradimento. Non mi sento più così debole. Spero di aver espresso correttamente la differenza tra il modo di pensare tra uomo e donna.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Simy, tu sei una donna e certe cose non le puoi capire.
> 
> Sai cosa significa la lunghezza del pene per un uomo?
> 
> ...


Amico, se cominci un intervento con una frase del genere mi sa che di cammino non ne hai fatto poi così tanto in cinque anni.
Confido in una smentita.


----------



## iosonoio (10 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Amico, se cominci un intervento con una frase del genere mi sa che di cammino non ne hai fatto poi così tanto in cinque anni.
> Confido in una smentita.


Posso essermi espresso male, ma ci sono delle cose che una donna non può capire del modo di pensare di un uomo, come un uomo non può pensare come una donna.
Più chiaro?


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Amico, se cominci un intervento con una frase del genere mi sa che di cammino non ne hai fatto poi così tanto in cinque anni.
> Confido in una smentita.


quoto.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ultimo, scusa, chiedo per capire.
> 
> Da quello che hai raccontato di te non mi sembrava che riponessi la tua vita nelle mani di tua moglie.
> E poi: sempre per capire: a che ti serve stabilire cosa direbbe/farebbe chi in un'ipotetica situazione futura?
> ...



Amare e donarsi totalmente ad un'altra persona per me vuol dire anche riporre la propria vita in ella, e visto che nel contesto si crea una famiglia e dei figli e quindi impegni non più con chi hai giurato fedeltà ma anche con dei bambini che adesso esistono. 

Il forum non serve ad illuminare, serve per recepire quello che già si sa e si conosce. 

Mi spieghi invece a te che serve il forum?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Amare e donarsi totalmente ad un'altra persona per me vuol dire anche riporre la propria vita in ella, e visto che nel contesto si crea una famiglia e dei figli e quindi impegni non più con chi hai giurato fedeltà ma anche con dei bambini che adesso esistono.
> 
> Il forum non serve ad illuminare, serve per recepire quello che già si sa e si conosce.
> 
> Mi spieghi invece a te che serve il forum?


Che domande! Vengo qui per cazziare quelli come te, non si era capito?

Comunque non hai risposto alla mia domanda. Hai postato un riassunto di quanto avevi scritto prima, allargando il discorso alla famiglia.


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Simy, tu sei una donna e certe cose non le puoi capire.
> 
> Sai cosa significa la lunghezza del pene per un uomo?
> 
> ...


Tu dici che io non posso capire? ok.. prendo atto.


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Tu dici che io non posso capire? ok.. prendo atto.


Ha ragione ed io ne so qualcosa,non trovo mai le mutande della mia misura!


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ha ragione ed io ne so qualcosa,non trovo mai le mutande della mia misura!


stupido! :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Posso essermi espresso male, ma ci sono delle cose che una donna non può capire del modo di pensare di un uomo, come un uomo non può pensare come una donna.
> Più chiaro?


È chiarissimo che non mi hai smentito, anzi hai confermato che la luna non è di groviera.
Peccato, ti avevo dato altri 3 post col beneficio del dubbio


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ha ragione ed io ne so qualcosa,non trovo mai le mutande della mia misura!


eccoli...

http://www.planet-undies.it/catalog/img/produits/188218-4.jpg


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Tu dici che io non posso capire? ok.. prendo atto.



smeraldino alla dolce e bella Simy..non dare retta all'invornito,senza offesa ehhhh,perche'avere bisogno della terapia e'bruttissimo segno...io potrei dare lezioni al terapeuta.
pataccate a parte Simy,non esiste che essere maschio o femmina cambi il modo di pensare.e'enorme cazzata.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che domande! Vengo qui per cazziare quelli come te, non si era capito?
> 
> Comunque non hai risposto alla mia domanda. Hai postato un riassunto di quanto avevi scritto prima, allargando il discorso alla famiglia.



Sono quasi certo di averti risposto, eventualmente riformula la domanda, ed io risponderò.



:mrgreen: Cazziare quelli come me, donna Minerva ricordi il "loro"?
Chiaramente Chiara è sarcastica e molto scherzosa, quindi se tanto mi da tanto, chiara ha eluso la mia domanda? 

Rispondimi Chiara altrimenti mi daresti ragione in qualcosa.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Simy, tu sei una donna e certe cose non le puoi capire.
> 
> Sai cosa significa la lunghezza del pene per un uomo?
> 
> ...


Hai idea di quanto competitive siano, in media, le donne?


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> smeraldino alla dolce e bella Simy..non dare retta all'invornito,senza offesa ehhhh,perche'avere bisogno della terapia e'bruttissimo segno...io potrei dare lezioni al terapeuta.
> pataccate a parte Simy,non esiste che essere maschio o femmina cambi il modo di pensare.e'enorme cazzata.


Grazie :mrgreen:


----------



## free (10 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Posso essermi espresso male, ma ci sono delle cose che una donna non può capire del modo di pensare di un uomo, come un uomo non può pensare come una donna.
> Più chiaro?



non è che una donna non può capire, secondo me
al contrario, capisce benissimo che sono modi di pensare che non le appartengono, per cui diventano poco rilevanti
tuttavia, differenze ci sono, eccome, ad es., capisco che per un uomo l'idea di non riuscire a mantenere la propria famiglia e i propri figli risulti più destabilizzante che per una donna
(poi abbiamo anche visto in questi anni di crisi che purtroppo in alcuni casi è l'uomo che cade in depressione e arriva al suicidio e la donna invece rimane e si rimbocca le maniche)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono quasi certo di averti risposto, eventualmente riformula la domanda, ed io risponderò.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti ho già risposto di là.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> La mia età è sul profilo, ma non capisco che c'entra. Accetto tutti i consigli che mi vengono dati, trovo conferma nelle parole di chi mi risponde a quello che penso e a quello che mi dico...
> Vedi, la mia situazione è delicata: non mi sono mai sentito di raccontare la mia storia a nessuno perchè per me è motivo di vergogna e qui mi sto liberando di un peso enorme. I miei amici e tutti quelli che mi conoscono non sanno bene cosa è successo davvero. L'unica persona che sapeva era la mia terapista, ma non mi metteva a mio agio, non mi sentivo meglio, insomma non avevo quello sfogo che trovo parlando qui, in anonimato e senza nessuno che possa ascoltare le mie parole con un sorrisetto che mi fa pensare "povero cornuto"...


Non ho pensato di vedere il profilo.
Pensavo che ciò che può interessare un quarantenne (palestra?) può sembrare stupido a un cinquantenne.
In verità speravo anche di farti volgere al futuro e farti parlare di ciò che ti interessa


----------



## Brunetta (10 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Magari è un problema che mi faccio solo io, ma non mi sono mai sentito di parlarne al di fuori di qui.


Figurati..il più pulito c'ha la rogna.
Agli altri non interessa proprio nulla dei tradimenti subiti dagli altri e se prova un minimo di soddisfazione è perché è messo peggio di te.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahah..cara Mini mi fai da grillo parlante..brava!!in genere lo fa'un'amico,ora e'malato e non posso''confessarmi'',ascoltando poi le sue''sentenze''..farai le sue veci??scherzi a parte che dovrei fare??outing a casa??...


Domandarti perché fai una vita separata e oscura rispetto a una moglie che dici d'amare e con cui stai bene.
Quanche domandina sembra che tu non te la faccia mai ma che ti rispondi comunque che sei fatto così e sei un furbotto.
Eppure non sembri così sprovveduto e superficiale.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Simy, tu sei una donna e certe cose non le puoi capire.
> 
> Sai cosa significa la lunghezza del pene per un uomo?
> 
> ...


Leggendo qui ho intuito che le cose cambiano molto da regione a regione e da grande città a piccolo centro.
Ci sono differenze tra diverse parti d'Italia sorprendenti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggendo qui ho intuito che le cose cambiano molto da regione a regione e da grande città a piccolo centro.
> Ci sono differenze tra diverse parti d'Italia sorprendenti.


anche fra fratelli, se è per questo.


----------



## Simy (11 Gennaio 2013)

*R: La mia amante ha un'altro che fare?*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggendo qui ho intuito che le cose cambiano molto da regione a regione e da grande città a piccolo centro.
> Ci sono differenze tra diverse parti d'Italia sorprendenti.


Quoto


----------



## Simy (11 Gennaio 2013)

*R: La mia amante ha un'altro che fare?*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche fra fratelli, se è per questo.


Quoto pure te


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Sai cosa significa la lunghezza del pene per un uomo?


Posso darti ragione. Ma non credere che sia diverso per le donne...



iosonoio ha detto:


> Sai quante chiacchiere si sono sempre sentite e sempre si sono dette sui cornuti...pardon...traditi?


Questo, per me è solo orgoglio. Statisticamente lo sono talmente in tanti che scagli la prima pietra che non le ha.

Ma anche fosse ma chi se ne frega? I commenti idioti per prendere per il culo vengono da idioti e come tali vanno considerati.



iosonoio ha detto:


> O sai quanta competizione c'è tra uomo e uomo in qualsiasi cosa si faccia, dal guidare la macchina (avrai notato le carognate nel traffico) al tirare due calci ad un pallone?


Le abbiamo notate tutte. Ma non credo che l'opinone su queste persone sia buona. Omuncoli. Per me Idioti. C'è competitività sana e compettività idiota. Superare in auto per arrivare 2 secondi prima è da idioti, qualunque età abbiano. 
Essere competitivi su uno sport giocato da altri poi, personalmente, la trovo una puttanata galattica.
Considera che io non seguo il campionato di calcio anche se adoro giocare a pallone. Proprio non guardo nemmeno le partite in tv...

Prova a guardare una partita di Rugby! Quella è sana competitività, in campo. Amicizia e rispetto fuori dal campo. Prova a giocare una partita di Rugby....


----------



## lothar57 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Domandarti perché fai una vita separata e oscura rispetto a una moglie che dici d'amare e con cui stai bene.
> Quanche domandina sembra che tu non te la faccia mai ma che ti rispondi comunque che sei fatto così e sei un furbotto.
> Eppure non sembri così sprovveduto e superficiale.


Buongiorno...non lo so,e'tipo una droga,non riesco ad uscirne..ad esempio stasera dovrei vedere quella di sempre,ma intanto mi preoccupo perche'quella che sto''cacciando''non mi ha ancora risposto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno...non lo so,e'tipo una droga,non riesco ad uscirne..ad esempio stasera dovrei vedere quella di sempre,ma intanto mi preoccupo perche'quella che sto''cacciando''non mi ha ancora risposto.


addirittura ti preoccupi??? Eddai un due di picche l'abbiamo preso tutti. Anche più di uno :wink:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> addirittura ti preoccupi??? Eddai un due di picche l'abbiamo preso tutti. Anche più di uno :wink:


E' che non hai capito, ma mi ho timore di scriverlo per non urtarti. Ti urti, amico di vega?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' che non hai capito, ma mi ho timore di scriverlo per non urtarti. Ti urti, amico di vega?


Joey son etero. Basta farmi il filo :smile:


----------



## lothar57 (11 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> addirittura ti preoccupi??? Eddai un due di picche l'abbiamo preso tutti. Anche più di uno :wink:



no collega felino..non e'due di picche..e'strana situazione,che non posso spiegare....e la morale e'sempre quella.Donne....pensi di sapere tutto e invece....


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Joey son etero. Basta farmi il filo :smile:


E' più una cosa filantropica.


----------



## devastata (11 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no collega felino..non e'due di picche..e'strana situazione,che non posso spiegare....e la morale e'sempre quella.Donne....pensi di sapere tutto e invece....



Come tua moglie sa tutto di te?


----------



## lothar57 (11 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Come tua moglie sa tutto di te?


bo...sapra'di suo marito.


----------



## devastata (11 Gennaio 2013)

Avrà paura.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Avrà paura.


Secondo me dei due...  chi ha paura... non è lei. Ma la mia è solo una sensazione...


----------



## devastata (11 Gennaio 2013)

Come fare l'ennesima e ultima rapina, prima o poi mi beccano?


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Come fare l'ennesima e ultima rapina, prima o poi mi beccano?


più come infilare la testa nella bocca del leone. Non pensi mai di lasciarcela dentro... altrimenti non ce la metteresti.


----------



## lothar57 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> più come infilare la testa nella bocca del leone. Non pensi mai di lasciarcela dentro... altrimenti non ce la metteresti.



mi fischiano le orecchie...??non parlate di me ..giusto??


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi fischiano le orecchie...??non parlate di me ..giusto??


 micione lo sai che se dovesse servire io posso anche provare  distrarlo... il leone...


----------



## lothar57 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> micione lo sai che se dovesse servire io posso anche provare distrarlo... il leone...



macche'...non sai come mi sto divertendo..per due volte mi  ha dato l'arrivederci..e io l'ho convinta atonare indietro.Mi preoccupa solo il fatto che se e'cosi'da semi-virtuale,per me e solo 'una voce  per ora..chissa'dal vivo...mi portero'il gatto a nove code.quando la vedro'..


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> macche'...non sai come mi sto divertendo..per due volte mi ha dato l'arrivederci..e io l'ho convinta atonare indietro.Mi preoccupa solo il fatto che se e'cosi'da semi-virtuale,per me e solo 'una voce per ora..chissa'dal vivo...mi portero'il gatto a nove code.quando la vedro'..


ma quella è una fagiana... io parlavo della tigre


----------



## lothar57 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma quella è una fagiana... io parlavo della tigre


quella e'tigre con i denti a sciabola.....molto pericolosa.:scared:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> quella e'tigre con i denti a sciabola.....molto pericolosa.:scared:



Vero...
E lo sguardo mio caro...
Lo sguardo...

Tu sei sempre in trincea...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno...non lo so,e'tipo una droga,non riesco ad uscirne..ad esempio stasera dovrei vedere quella di sempre,ma intanto mi preoccupo perche'quella che sto''cacciando''non mi ha ancora risposto.


Dovresti volerti abbastanza bene da cercare aiuto per cercare i non rischiare i perdere ciò a cui tieni davvero.
Parlarne su un forum non ti aiuta abbastanza.


----------



## babsi (12 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dovresti volerti abbastanza bene da cercare aiuto per cercare i non rischiare i perdere ciò a cui tieni davvero.
> Parlarne su un forum non ti aiuta abbastanza.


Lothar hai capito?
Curati:mexican:
Della serie tutte sedie messe a cerchio, tu che fai un bel respiro coraggioso e incominci:

_"Salve sono Lothar, di X, anni tot, ed è un giorno che non..."_

:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Lothar hai capito?
> Curati:mexican:
> Della serie tutte sedie messe a cerchio, tu che fai un bel respiro coraggioso e incominci:
> 
> ...


Il tuo commento è segno di grande rispetto per tutti coloro che seguono percorsi terapeutici.


----------



## babsi (12 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tuo commento è segno di grande rispetto per tutti coloro che seguono percorsi terapeutici.


Brunetta forse hai frainteso.
Il punto è proprio che ci sono persone davvero malate da quel punto di vista, è una dipendenza come altre e si chiama "sex-addiction".
Ma non mi pare il caso del Conte, per questo ci sdrammatizzavo su.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Brunetta forse hai frainteso.
> Il punto è proprio che ci sono persone davvero malate da quel punto di vista, è una dipendenza come altre e si chiama "sex-addiction".
> Ma non mi pare il caso del Conte, per questo ci sdrammatizzavo su.


Io avevo scritto a Lothar in base a quel che ha scritto lui.


----------



## Innominata (13 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io avevo scritto a Lothar in base a quel che ha scritto lui.


Pure io vorrei parlare seriamente, anche se si corre il rischio di archiviare le pratiche di dissenso sotto la voce talebanesimo o bacchettonesimo. In realta' mi chiedo seriamente: ma qual e' la concreta e vera necessita' di tutto questo? Puoi cantartela e suonartela come vuoi, ma se sei in una relazione stabile e il partner e' ignaro, tu ti stai arrogando disinvoltamente il diritto di oscurare la relazione, visto che una relazione vuol dire stare "rispetto a", non perderlo di vista rispetto a quelli che sarebbero i suoi desideri, le sue aspettative e le sue credenze. Forse non si e' in grado di investirsi totalmente in una relazione, cercare "tutte le cose in una donna sola invece che una sola cosa in tutte le donne". Cosa si cerca esattamente? Che tipo di conferma? Una conferma su che cosa, su quale elemento bisognoso di conferma? E quanto conferma, visto che si e' costretti a ripetere continuamente la dose?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Pure io vorrei parlare seriamente, anche se si corre il rischio di archiviare le pratiche di dissenso sotto la voce talebanesimo o bacchettonesimo. In realta' mi chiedo seriamente: ma qual e' la concreta e vera necessita' di tutto questo? Puoi cantartela e suonartela come vuoi, ma se sei in una relazione stabile e il partner e' ignaro, tu ti stai arrogando disinvoltamente il diritto di oscurare la relazione, visto che una relazione vuol dire stare "rispetto a", non perderlo di vista rispetto a quelli che sarebbero i suoi desideri, le sue aspettative e le sue credenze. Forse non si e' in grado di investirsi totalmente in una relazione, cercare "tutte le cose in una donna sola invece che una sola cosa in tutte le donne". Cosa si cerca esattamente? Che tipo di conferma? Una conferma su che cosa, su quale elemento bisognoso di conferma? E quanto conferma, visto che si e' costretti a ripetere continuamente la dose?


Se non sbaglio, nel qual caso chiedo venia: ho letto  che tu a suo tempo hai tradito.
Chi meglio di te può dare/darsi una risposta? Se ne senti la necessità,intendo.
Perché c'è chi se la racconta alla grande, questo è certo
Ma c'è anche qualcuno che nemmeno  se lo chiede: o ha già la sua risposta individuale.
E se pure questa risposta fosse bella e confezionata per raccontarsela meglio, chi siamo noi per stabile che questo è un male?


----------



## Innominata (13 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se non sbaglio, nel qual caso chiedo venia: ho letto  che tu a suo tempo hai tradito.
> Chi meglio di te può dare/darsi una risposta? Se ne senti la necessità,intendo.
> Perché c'è chi se la racconta alla grande, questo è certo
> Ma c'è anche qualcuno che nemmeno  se lo chiede: o ha già la sua risposta individuale.
> E se pure questa risposta fosse bella e confezionata per raccontarsela meglio, chi siamo noi per stabile che questo è un male?


E' un male, e' il male che sente chi viene tradito, nel momento in cui vive sulla sua pelle che questo e' un oscuramento di un suo desiderio di fedelta', che faceva parte del patto di fiducia, e che questo si merita giusto una risposta preconfezionata. Chi siamo noi per stabilire che quella sofferenza non e' un male? 

Quando ero giovane non ero sicuramente fedele, anche se nell'abbastanza lungo periodo della mia pluriarticolazione non avevo fatto promesse di fedelta' ne' stavo in una relazione progettuale e di quotidianita' condivisa. Lo facevo per curiosità' e per narcisismo. Quando mi sono sposata ci ho messo un po' per aderire al mio reale desiderio di essere fedele, e una volta ho tradito, e per non tradire due volte ho raccontato tutto. Poiche' le mie sono riflessioni e non giudizi, posso ricordare che allora mai per un attimo ho retrocesso il mio matrimonio, e che anzi forse quel rapporto extra era un voler dimostrare che quell'uomo che amavo moltissimo e che avevo sposato, e che mi dava gia' tanti problemi, non era cosi' fondamentale. Ovviamente, duro' poco sia la relazione extra che la giustificazione (per giunta abbastanza vera). La fedelta' e' una scelta, non un obbligo, si scelgono le cose che si vogliono. Il contrario della prigionia non e' la liberta', ma il legame. Il legame e' fra due e ha una tessitura concordata insieme fatta di cose che niente hanno a che fare con la prigionia, e neanche con la menzogna abituale. Il male, ripeto, e' il male che prova l'altro, e chi siamo noi per decidere che non e' una vera sofferenza?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> E' un male, e' il male che sente chi viene tradito, nel momento in cui vive sulla sua pelle che questo e' un oscuramento di un suo desiderio di fedelta', che faceva parte del patto di fiducia, e che questo si merita giusto una risposta preconfezionata. Chi siamo noi per stabilire che quella sofferenza non e' un male?
> 
> Quando ero giovane non ero sicuramente fedele, anche se nell'abbastanza lungo periodo della mia pluriarticolazione non avevo fatto promesse di fedelta' ne' stavo in una relazione progettuale e di quotidianita' condivisa. *Lo facevo per curiosità' e per narcisismo.* Quando mi sono sposata ci ho messo un po' per aderire al mio reale desiderio di essere fedele, e una volta ho tradito, e per non tradire due volte ho raccontato tutto. Poiche' le mie sono riflessioni e non giudizi, posso ricordare che allora mai per un attimo ho retrocesso il mio matrimonio, e che anzi forse quel rapporto extra *era un voler dimostrare che quell'uomo che amavo moltissimo e che avevo sposato, e che mi dava gia' tanti problemi, non era cosi' fondamentale*. Ovviamente, duro' poco sia la relazione extra che la giustificazione (per giunta abbastanza vera). La fedelta' e' una scelta, non un obbligo, si scelgono le cose che si vogliono. Il contrario della prigionia non e' la liberta', ma il legame. Il legame e' fra due e ha una tessitura concordata insieme fatta di cose che niente hanno a che fare con la prigionia, e neanche con la menzogna abituale. Il male, ripeto, e' il male che prova l'altro, e chi siamo noi per decidere che non e' una vera sofferenza?


Queste sono delle spiegazioni.
"Sono fatto così" non lo è.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> E' un male, e' il male che sente chi viene tradito, nel momento in cui vive sulla sua pelle che questo e' un oscuramento di un suo desiderio di fedelta', che faceva parte del patto di fiducia, e che questo si merita giusto una risposta preconfezionata. Chi siamo noi per stabilire che quella sofferenza non e' un male?
> 
> Quando ero giovane non ero sicuramente fedele, anche se nell'abbastanza lungo periodo della mia pluriarticolazione non avevo fatto promesse di fedelta' ne' stavo in una relazione progettuale e di quotidianita' condivisa. Lo facevo per curiosità' e per narcisismo. Quando mi sono sposata ci ho messo un po' per aderire al mio reale desiderio di essere fedele, e una volta ho tradito, e per non tradire due volte ho raccontato tutto. Poiche' le mie sono riflessioni e non giudizi, posso ricordare che allora mai per un attimo ho retrocesso il mio matrimonio, e che anzi forse quel rapporto extra era un voler dimostrare che quell'uomo che amavo moltissimo e che avevo sposato, e che mi dava gia' tanti problemi, non era cosi' fondamentale. Ovviamente, duro' poco sia la relazione extra che la giustificazione (per giunta abbastanza vera). La fedelta' e' una scelta, non un obbligo, si scelgono le cose che si vogliono. Il contrario della prigionia non e' la liberta', ma il legame. Il legame e' fra due e ha una tessitura concordata insieme fatta di cose che niente hanno a che fare con la prigionia, e neanche con la menzogna abituale. Il male, ripeto, e' il male che prova l'altro, e chi siamo noi per decidere che non e' una vera sofferenza?


Ma se ad essere determinante e soverchiante è il dolore causato dal traditore, che importanza possono avere le motivazioni ? Possono esprimere qualcosa riguardo il traditore stesso e la sua anima, e solo in parte, ma nell'insieme di ció che causano saranno ben poca cosa.
Siccome anche le mie sono riflessioni e non giudizi, ti dico che mi sembra di leggere nelle tue parole la stessa autoindulgenza di altri ex-traditori.


----------



## Innominata (13 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma se ad essere determinante e soverchiante è il dolore causato dal traditore, che importanza possono avere le motivazioni ? Possono esprimere qualcosa riguardo il traditore stesso e la sua anima, e solo in parte, ma nell'insieme di ció che causano saranno ben poca cosa.
> Siccome anche le mie sono riflessioni e non giudizi, ti dico che mi sembra di leggere nelle tue parole la stessa autoindulgenza di altri ex-traditori.


Sicuramente e' cosi', i traditori hanno bisogno di autoindulgenza!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Sicuramente e' cosi', i traditori hanno bisogno di autoindulgenza!


Tutti eh?
Te lo dico da buon cristiano eh?

Mica vai difronte a Dio, dicendo ah io sono un santo eh?
Perchè quello ti dice...ah si...
Vediamo un po' qua la tua perfezione e santità...eccoti qui l'elenco di tutte le tue mancanze e peccati.

Vai difronte a Dio dicendo...Oh Signore abbi pietà di me uomo che sono un povero peccatore eh?

Tutti noi abbiamo bisogno di autoindulgenza...
Per farci accettare e stimare dagli altri...

Dio quanto sono ODIOSE tutte quelle persone intransigenti con sè stesse, perchè poi usano la stessa intransigenza con gli altri...

Parliamo che so della captatio benevolentiae eh?

Un tradito soffrirebbe molto meno...
Se accettasse che in definitiva il suo rapporto d'amore
non era perfetto no? Come pensava lui...

Come dice un mio amico...
Cosa vuoi lei ha il cuore grande e la vitamina P...
Ma non mi ha mai fatto mancare niente...
E nonostante tutto...

Mi...ghe vojo ben...
Questo conta...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma se ad essere determinante e soverchiante è il dolore causato dal traditore, che importanza possono avere le motivazioni ? Possono esprimere qualcosa riguardo il traditore stesso e la sua anima, e solo in parte, ma nell'insieme di ció che causano saranno ben poca cosa.
> Siccome anche le mie sono riflessioni e non giudizi, ti dico che mi sembra di leggere nelle tue parole la stessa autoindulgenza di altri ex-traditori.


Intanto stiamo scrivendo qui e non ci sono confronti diretti.
Anche nel confronto degli interessati le motivazioni sono importanti e ogni tradito chiede "perché?" vuol sapere cosa dipende da sè e cosa no.
In ogni processo il movente viene ricercato e analizzato.
Il movente che sarebbe il più logico "mi sono innamorato!" non lo utilizza nessuno o quasi perché avrebbe come conseguenza un breve tradimento e la fine del rapporto precedente.
Qui si riflette e se uno scrivente non riflette è strano.


----------



## Innominata (14 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tutti eh?
> Te lo dico da buon cristiano eh?
> 
> Mica vai difronte a Dio, dicendo ah io sono un santo eh?
> ...


Ma appunto Conte, un partner non dovrebbe privare della libertà il proprio partner nascondendogli elementi che lo riguardano. Se uno dei due (immagino il tradito) non sa del tradimento, di fatto vive una situazione falsa e inattendibile, e sceglie in base a questo, e cioè in modo falso e inattendibile. Non è libero di scegliere se e come starci. Potrebbe anche andargli bene, chi lo sa, potrebbe adattarsi o riadattarsi, ma di fatto non può perché è privato indebitamente di elementi per decidere. Questo è quello che mi sembra abbastanza immorale. Si potrebbe invece anche arrivare all'indulgenza (da parte dell'altro) oltre che all'autoindulgenza (presente in questi e altri casi), ma appunto mettendo il partner in condizioni di scegliere, poiché lo riguarda, se essere indulgente o meno. Magari sì. Ma appunto, stando in una coppia non si può mica decidere in proprio se privarlo del diritto di scegliere, di indulgere, di dire ok il mio rapporto non è perfetto, oppure di mandare l'altro aff.......Insomma se decidi esclusivamente in proprio qualcosa che riguarda la coppia non sei più in coppia...ma l'altro non lo sa!


----------



## free (14 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma appunto Conte, un partner non dovrebbe privare della libertà il proprio partner nascondendogli elementi che lo riguardano. Se uno dei due (immagino il tradito) non sa del tradimento, di fatto vive una situazione falsa e inattendibile, e sceglie in base a questo, e cioè in modo falso e inattendibile. Non è libero di scegliere se e come starci. Potrebbe anche andargli bene, chi lo sa, potrebbe adattarsi o riadattarsi, ma di fatto non può perché è privato indebitamente di elementi per decidere. Questo è quello che mi sembra abbastanza immorale. Si potrebbe invece anche arrivare all'indulgenza (da parte dell'altro) oltre che all'autoindulgenza (presente in questi e altri casi), ma appunto mettendo il partner in condizioni di scegliere, poiché lo riguarda, se essere indulgente o meno. Magari sì. Ma appunto, stando in una coppia non si può mica decidere in proprio se privarlo del diritto di scegliere, di indulgere, di dire ok il mio rapporto non è perfetto, oppure di mandare l'altro aff.......Insomma se decidi esclusivamente in proprio qualcosa che riguarda la coppia non sei più in coppia...ma l'altro non lo sa!



quoto
ma secondo voi si può dire che si mente o si nasconde la verità non solo per non far conoscere agli altri gli affari propri, ma anche per cercare di manipolarli in qualche modo, eliminando la possibilità di compiere alcune scelte?
forse dovremmo riflettere bene su questo tutte le volte che raccontiamo una balla di qualsiasi tipo


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> quoto
> ma secondo voi si può dire che si mente o si nasconde la verità non solo per non far conoscere agli altri gli affari propri, ma anche per cercare di manipolarli in qualche modo, *eliminando la possibilità di compiere alcune scelte*?
> forse dovremmo riflettere bene su questo tutte le volte che raccontiamo una balla di qualsiasi tipo


magari quelle più scomode, dici? eh beh...


----------



## free (14 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> magari quelle più scomode, dici? eh beh...



più che altro riflettevo sul manipolare: a volte si mente per far sì che gli altri si comportino in un certo modo, ben stabilito


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma appunto Conte, un partner non dovrebbe privare della libertà il proprio partner nascondendogli elementi che lo riguardano. Se uno dei due (immagino il tradito) non sa del tradimento, di fatto vive una situazione falsa e inattendibile, e sceglie in base a questo, e cioè in modo falso e inattendibile. Non è libero di scegliere se e come starci. Potrebbe anche andargli bene, chi lo sa, potrebbe adattarsi o riadattarsi, ma di fatto non può perché è privato indebitamente di elementi per decidere. Questo è quello che mi sembra abbastanza immorale. Si potrebbe invece anche arrivare all'indulgenza (da parte dell'altro) oltre che all'autoindulgenza (presente in questi e altri casi), ma appunto mettendo il partner in condizioni di scegliere, poiché lo riguarda, se essere indulgente o meno. Magari sì. Ma appunto, stando in una coppia non si può mica decidere in proprio se privarlo del diritto di scegliere, di indulgere, di dire ok il mio rapporto non è perfetto, oppure di mandare l'altro aff.......Insomma se decidi esclusivamente in proprio qualcosa che riguarda la coppia non sei più in coppia...ma l'altro non lo sa!


Si ma allora mi sa che sono l'unico genio della lampada che ha squalificato il problema sul nascere no?
Avevo 15 anni quando ho smesso di credere alla sincerità del cuore femminile...
Ora ne ho quasi 46 e attendo ancora le pesanti smentite...

Se io mi metto assieme ad una...
Do per scontato che potrebbe tradirmi...

Perchè è donna.

Se io scrivessi qui, tutte le balle che in 18 anni di matrimonio mi sono amabilmente bevuto...
Mia moglie che mi legge...

Avrebbe un attacco...

Io dico solo...
Lei sbaglierà almeno quanto me no?

Mia moglie non è stupida...
Ma io non sono scemo no?

Io preferisco NON sapere...
Quello che NON so...

Per me

Semplicemente non esiste...

Come disse egregiamente quel muratore al centro trasfusionale a quel primario che gli chiedeva se si era comportato bene...

Rispose: A mi si signor dottore, ma cosa so io di cosa fa quella t de me mojere, finchè so in sima alle armadure?

TUtti risero...
Ma il primario si rabbuiò e disse...
Vero noi, non abbiamo nessun controllo sul comportamento dei partners dei nostri donatori...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> più che altro riflettevo sul manipolare: a volte si mente per far sì che gli altri si comportino in un certo modo, ben stabilito


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
COme quella volta che Lothy sentenziò con sua moglie...
Io e il Conte ci siamo conosciuti al militare...

E lei ci guarda con una faccia sincerissima che dice...

Ok...beviamoci pure questa, non volete dirmi dove e quando vi siete conosciuti...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> COme quella volta che Lothy sentenziò con sua moglie...
> Io e il Conte ci siamo conosciuti al militare...
> 
> ...



casso..avra'mica pensato che siamo 2 busoni????ahahhahahha


.......sai che concordo con quello che hai scritto sotto...sono terribili creature..pensa amico,io questa settimana ne dovrei incontrare una nuova,allora a parte la battaglia,perche'non si fida neanche della sua ombra...mi ha messo in lista di attesa.Non scherzo..settimana piena di appuntamenti di questo tipo....povero alcione il marito...:carneval::carneval::carneval:..


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> COme quella volta che Lothy sentenziò con sua moglie...
> Io e il Conte ci siamo conosciuti al militare...
> 
> ...



Grande micione, soprattutto per i dieci anni in più che t'ha rifilato.


----------



## Innominata (14 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> casso..avra'mica pensato che siamo 2 busoni????ahahhahahha
> 
> 
> .......sai che concordo con quello che hai scritto sotto...sono terribili creature..pensa amico,io questa settimana ne dovrei incontrare una nuova,allora a parte la battaglia,perche'non si fida neanche della sua ombra...mi ha messo in lista di attesa.Non scherzo..settimana piena di appuntamenti di questo tipo....povero alcione il marito...:carneval::carneval::carneval:..


Ecco il punto, la goduria con cui si decreta la povertà e l'alcionizzazione di un altro...a parte che l'alce è un animale simpaticissimo e maestoso, sulla povertà magari farei un pensierino sul perché si debba godere a provocarla, ammesso che in questo modo si possa:smile:.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> casso..avra'mica pensato che siamo 2 busoni????ahahhahahha
> 
> 
> .......sai che concordo con quello che hai scritto sotto...sono terribili creature..pensa amico,io questa settimana ne dovrei incontrare una nuova,allora a parte la battaglia,perche'non si fida neanche della sua ombra...mi ha messo in lista di attesa.Non scherzo..settimana piena di appuntamenti di questo tipo....povero alcione il marito...:carneval::carneval::carneval:..


Lothy...
Io e te abbiamo più di dieci anni di differenza...
E lei non è stupida...

Ricorda le mie parole...amico...

Tua moglie è una donna che se vuole
para torno
un esercito di uomini

e li fotte tutti...at capì?

Secondo me 

lei tante volte gioca con te...al gatto con il topo...

La tua fortuna è che tu sei una pantegana di quelle potenti...no?


----------



## lothar57 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Grande micione, soprattutto per i dieci anni in più che t'ha rifilato.


non hai capito amico..io ne ho(purtroppo..)10 in piu'del Conte...va anche detto che eravamo in giardino,e c'era poca luce


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non hai capito amico..io ne ho(purtroppo..)10 in piu'del Conte...va anche detto che eravamo in giardino,e c'era poca luce


E che tu li porti benissimo
e io malissimo...

Ma se ben ricordi...

Mossa tattica no?
Le dissi complimenti tu dimostri dieci anni in meno...

E subito l'avevo intortata no?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non hai capito amico..io ne ho(purtroppo..)10 in piu'del Conte...*va anche detto che eravamo in giardino,e c'era poca luce*


No no, micione, è che avevo capito. Comunque la cosa in neretto è fantastica. Davvero, io a sto punto penso anche che tua moglie sia un filo ipovedente, no?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E che tu li porti benissimo
> e io malissimo...
> 
> Ma se ben ricordi...
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>


Secondo me quella sera...
a lei apparevamo così...

Ma Joey mia moglie stringe...

Dice sempre invita qui Lothar e sua moglie...così io e lei andiamo a chiaccherare e voi due andate in giro a fare i mona...no?

Poverini i nostri due bambinoni...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Innominata (14 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Secondo me quella sera...
> a lei apparevamo così...
> 
> Ma Joey mia moglie stringe...
> ...


Conte, dai tuoi racconti (fin dal primo) tua moglie viene fuori come una simpaticissima! In realtà poi chi si somiglia si piglia


----------



## lothar57 (14 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Secondo me quella sera...
> a lei apparevamo così...
> 
> Ma Joey mia moglie stringe...
> ...


 Tua moglie ha ragione...scusami con lei...ma vedi amico mio,per quanto io sia diavolo,senza Dio,con il cuore di pietra..etc.etc..mi viene un riflessione,sai che e'''nata''alle 4 di qualche mattina fa'???..non riuscivo a dormire..
insomma penso..poveretta oltre a tradirla..come faccio a farla stare in compagnia,di persone che lo sanno??e'un dilemma ...amico....mettiti nei suoi panni..e'vero non lo sapra'mai.ma non e'molto morale....credo...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tua moglie ha ragione...scusami con lei...ma vedi amico mio,per quanto io sia diavolo,senza Dio,con il cuore di pietra..etc.etc..mi viene un riflessione,sai che e'''nata''alle 4 di qualche mattina fa'???..non riuscivo a dormire..
> insomma penso..poveretta oltre a tradirla..come faccio a farla stare in compagnia,di persone che lo sanno??e'un dilemma ...amico....mettiti nei suoi panni..e'vero non lo sapra'mai.ma non e'molto morale....credo...


Più che altro amico mio 
è meglio non fidarsi...
NOn è questione di morale...
Ma di prudenza...

Mia moglie legge qui no?
E magari tra di loro si parlano

E siamo perduti...no?

Questo è il problema...
Dover vivere da Carbonari...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ma diciamo pure, amici e micione, che farsi conoscere dalle rispettive mogli è proprio da svantaggiati. Eh oh, ma che cazzo, micio. Se fai ste cazzate sovente immagino che tua moglie, oltre ad essere ipovedente, sta pure ricoverata all'Anfass se ancora non ha capito, come dici, che la cornifichi da trent'anni o giù di lì.


----------



## Innominata (14 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tua moglie ha ragione...scusami con lei...ma vedi amico mio,per quanto io sia diavolo,senza Dio,con il cuore di pietra..etc.etc..mi viene un riflessione,sai che e'''nata''alle 4 di qualche mattina fa'???..non riuscivo a dormire..
> insomma penso..poveretta oltre a tradirla..come faccio a farla stare in compagnia,di persone che lo sanno??e'un dilemma ...amico....mettiti nei suoi panni..e'vero non lo sapra'mai.ma non e'molto morale....credo...


Io credo (delirio personale, magari non condivisibile) che dovrebbero sposarsi e/o fare coppia stabile solo il 30% di quelli che effettivamente lo fanno...Essere coppia vuol dire avere un ruolo preciso nell'umanità, che non comprende solo assicurare la continuazione della specie. Ognuno lascerà la propria traccia, si spera fattiva, in piccolissimo fino al grandissimo, ma fare coppia prevede alcune cose che se non si possono coltivare in bellezza dimostrano che il tuo contributo lo puoi dare meglio altrove. Magari anche facendo del proprio pisello una multiservizi, perché no?, ma quel 30% dovrebbe essere e fare altro.


----------



## free (14 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tua moglie ha ragione...scusami con lei...ma vedi amico mio,per quanto io sia diavolo,senza Dio,con il cuore di pietra..etc.etc..mi viene un riflessione,sai che e'''nata''alle 4 di qualche mattina fa'???..non riuscivo a dormire..
> insomma penso..*poveretta oltre a tradirla..come faccio a farla stare in compagnia,di persone che lo sanno??*e'un dilemma ...amico....mettiti nei suoi panni..e'vero non lo sapra'mai.ma non e'molto morale....credo...



Lothar, è molto imbarazzante, per le persone che lo sanno
è vero che tra moglie e marito non bisogna immischiarsi, ma ciò non toglie che a me è capitato di evitare conoscenti che se ne vanno in giro a volte con amanti e a volte con coniugi
poi sono un po' distratta, non vorrei fare qualche gaffes e scatenare l'inferno:singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Più che altro amico mio
> è meglio non fidarsi...
> NOn è questione di morale...
> Ma di prudenza...
> ...



infatti..pero'mi dispiace debbo trovare una soluzione..cavolo!!....
vabbe' tirem innanz---
intanto pomeriggio se tutto va ben..plano nell'isola che non c'e'...giornata ideale c'e'pure la neve..come sono romantico
:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma diciamo pure, amici e micione, che farsi conoscere dalle rispettive mogli è proprio da svantaggiati. Eh oh, ma che cazzo, micio. Se fai ste cazzate sovente immagino che tua moglie, oltre ad essere ipovedente, sta pure ricoverata all'Anfass se ancora non ha capito, come dici, che la cornifichi da trent'anni o giù di lì.


ma mica la cornifica da trent'anni.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma mica la cornifica da trent'anni.


Se non sono trenta, quanti? Venti? Venticinque? Se non sbaglio ha cominciato subito dopo il matrimonio, quindi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se non sono trenta, quanti? Venti? Venticinque? Se non sbaglio ha cominciato subito dopo il matrimonio, quindi.


nononono... è stato lungamente fedele, tradisce da pochi anni.


----------



## Tebe (14 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè almeno non li sgamano:mrgreen:


Non ho resistito.
verde.
:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nononono... è stato lungamente fedele, tradisce da pochi anni.


Mi pareva d'aver letto il contrario. Micione, come stanno le cose?


----------



## Tebe (14 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Guarda che era una battuta! anche perchè io rientro nella categoria dei "fessi"



pure io:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (14 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e siamo in tre. Ma, se vogliamo essere oneste, dobbiamo ammettere che sappiamo che...
> Comunque: io credo che non ci siano motivazioni per le quali SI tradisce, credo che ogni traditore abbia le sue. Poi non entro nel merito di quanto, quando e se mai siano veramente motivazioni per non alzare il solito polverone. Ma non credo si possano stabilire delle regole generali di comportamento anti-tradimento. Abbiamo visto credo qui che... ogni storia è a sè, o quasi, abbiamo visto quanto particolari e singolari e diverse possano essere le visioni dello stesso accadimento da parte di ciascuno di noi, ma soprattutto io credo di aver imparato quanto sia difficile comprendere chi mi sta di fronte, in genere.



quoto e parrovo


----------



## Tebe (14 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non si sa mai... uno la butta lì...


_LO_ butta lì...



:carneval:


----------



## Innominata (14 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quoto e parrovo


Pure io. Aggiungo: il rispetto non è una forma di buona educazione, ma un porsi "rispetto a", mettersi davanti, guardarlo e vederlo, cercare di vederlo e di capirlo, per quanto (e questo è fin troppo vero) possa essere difficile vederlo e capirlo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quoto e *parrovo*


eh?


----------



## Tebe (14 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> E allora ti dico: cinque anni fa, dopo aver scoperto tutto, me ne sono andato. Ero ferito, ma ho avuto la forza di reagire subito, mi sono detto "adesso faccio un casino", ero libero, con quella rabbia dentro che mi dava una gran voglia di rifarmi...Ho messo da parte per un pò il lavoro, gli impegni, ma alla fine non sono riuscito a combinare niente di quello che volevo fare: niente donne, niente casini, meno amicizie, qualche scopata di poco conto che mi ha lasciato solo l'amaro in bocca perchè mi sono detto che se quella era la donna che sapevo trovare...beh, non valevo gran che come uomo! Ora mi sono rassegnato anche perchè io non sono capace di "rimorchiare" e non ho situazioni che mi permettono incontri, il lavoro mi assorbe. Qui trovo il mio sfogo e poi ho mia figlia che da un anno ha deciso di vivere con me e l'impegno di essere padre me lo sono preso tutto.
> Si JB, non ho nessuno e questo non è bello, ma non mi vendo per pochi spicci...
> Con voi trovo il modo di sfogarmi e se (come qualcuno ha detto) *sono un clone di Daniele* è è perchè l'unica cosa che mi da sollievo è vomitare quello che ho dentro.



cazzo, me l'ero persa.

:scared:


----------



## Tebe (14 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh?



hem...approvo.
Dislessica nelle dita oggi


----------



## Simy (14 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho resistito.
> verde.
> :rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (14 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ecco perché non mi è mai piaciuto*.
> Ma se tu sei pinocchio ora non tradisci più perché ascolti il grillo?
> Però continuo a non capire il perché della risposta a una domanda sulle cose che valgono.
> Ne faccio a meno eh.


crocifiggiamolo allora....anche lui...





scusa pinocchio...
ma gira male anche per te adesso....


----------



## Tebe (14 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> crocifiggiamolo allora....anche lui...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brunetta ama il mondo.
Anche quello delle favole.



PINOCCHIO MORTO!


----------



## lothar57 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi pareva d'aver letto il contrario. Micione, come stanno le cose?



come dice Sbri..in maniera''scientifica'',cioe'che le cerco proprio,saranno 4-5 anni,prima facevo l'asino raramente


----------



## Annuccia (14 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Brunetta ama il mondo.
> Anche quello delle favole.
> 
> 
> ...


a questo punto
colpevole fu anche la fata turchina...
che lo premiò trasformandolo in bambino vero....



















forse aveva bevuto....


----------



## Tebe (14 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a questo punto
> colpevole fu anche la fata turchina...
> che lo premiò trasformandolo in bambino vero....
> 
> ...



però bisogna ammettere che c'erano favole migliori, non quelle dei grimm.
Da toccarsi pure loro.

Hai notato come le favole, viste ai giorni nostri, hanno perso quell'aurea di terrore "propedeutico?
Chi se lo fila più una rottura di palle come bambi per esempio.
O Dumbo.


iellatori


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a questo punto
> colpevole fu anche la fata turchina...
> che lo premiò trasformandolo in bambino vero....
> 
> ...


ma in realtà la fata turchina era la mamma mancata di Pinocchio perchè era la moglie di Geppetto morta anzitempo, giusto?... tutta una storia sui sensi di colpa che non ho mai potuto sopportare... mi era simpatico Lucignolo...


----------



## Annuccia (14 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *ma in realtà la fata turchina era la mamma mancata di Pinocchio perchè era la moglie di Geppetto morta anzitempo, giusto*?... tutta una storia sui sensi di colpa che non ho mai potuto sopportare... mi era simpatico Lucignolo...




cazzarola ...
l'avrò letta 100 volte....
ma questa non la sapevo....


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> però bisogna ammettere che c'erano favole migliori, non quelle dei grimm.
> Da toccarsi pure loro.
> 
> Hai notato come le favole, viste ai giorni nostri, hanno perso quell'aurea di terrore "propedeutico?
> ...


ma meno male. Bambi: orfano... ma non solo, traumatizzato dall'aver assistito alla morte della mamma... per un bimbo è l'equivalente di un film dell'orrore.
Dumbo: un 'diverso' ripudiato dalla sua gente e sfruttato... l'incubo di tutti i bimbi con le orecchie a sventola.
Hansel e Graetel... si può dire quello che uno vuole, ma: abbandonati dai genitori, commettono violazione di domicilio e danni ad un privato, l'anziana donna,che quasi cieca li accoglie, li sfama e loro la buttano nel forno. Non male.


----------



## Annuccia (14 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma meno male. Bambi: orfano... ma non solo, traumatizzato dall'aver assistito alla morte della mamma... per un bimbo è l'equivalente di un film dell'orrore.
> Dumbo: un 'diverso' ripudiato dalla sua gente e sfruttato... l'incubo di tutti i bimbi con le orecchie a sventola.
> Hansel e Graetel... si può dire quello che uno vuole, ma: abbandonati dai genitori, commettono violazione di domicilio e danni ad un privato, l'anziana donna,che quasi cieca li accoglie, li sfama e loro la buttano nel forno. Non male.




beh...
a me ha dato grosse soddisfazioni cenerentola...è riuscita alla fine a mettergliela in quel posto alle sorelle....

e non parliamo del culo che ha avuto biancaneve...
morta..addormentata stecchita in una teca di vetro...
e chi passa di la....
UN PRINCIPE..
ma dico..non poteva essere un boscaiolo, un contadino
no..
un principe...


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh...
> a me ha dato grosse soddisfazioni cenerentola...è riuscita alla fine a mettergliela in quel posto alle sorelle....
> 
> e non parliamo del culo che ha avuto biancaneve...
> ...


a me stanno sul cavolo entrambe le storie, soprattutto cenerentola: aspetta e subisci, prima o poi riceverai un aiuto risolutore e andrà tutto bene...
:unhappy:

ma ho in mente la versione disney.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> cazzarola ...
> l'avrò letta 100 volte....
> ma questa non la sapevo....


E' una mia deduzione, non è scritto nella favola. Ma sostanzialmente era la figura materna mancante... e l'altro genitore era assolutamente inadeguato. Privo di autorità, non si occupa dell'educazione del figlio, non lo accompagna a scuola, non si interessa delle compagnie che frequenta, lo lascia da solo in casa senza nessuno che lo controlli... una bella storia di abbandono. Infatti a me Geppetto stava parecchio sulle scatole.


----------



## Tebe (14 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma meno male. Bambi: orfano... ma non solo, traumatizzato dall'aver assistito alla morte della mamma... per un bimbo è l'equivalente di un film dell'orrore.
> Dumbo: un 'diverso' ripudiato dalla sua gente e sfruttato... l'incubo di tutti i bimbi con le orecchie a sventola.
> Hansel e Graetel... si può dire quello che uno vuole, ma: abbandonati dai genitori, commettono violazione di domicilio e danni ad un privato, l'anziana donna,che quasi cieca li accoglie, li sfama e loro la buttano nel forno. Non male.



ma infatti.
L'hai scritto meglio di me

ma la classe non è vino

E pollicino? Pure lui mi sembra non navigasse proprio nella felicità, con quelle cazzo di molliche di pane.
L'avevano venduto o sperso?
Non mi ricordo.

Poi non dico nulla della piccola fiammiferaia, ma quella è di metà dell'800 quindi ci poteva pure stare, i bimbi non se la passavano certo bene a prescindere.

Ma sbaglio o Andersen ha fatto fare pure una brutta fine alla sirenetta...


----------



## Tebe (14 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh...
> a me ha dato grosse soddisfazioni cenerentola...è riuscita alla fine a mettergliela in quel posto alle sorelle....
> 
> e non parliamo del culo che ha avuto biancaneve...
> ...



la bella addormentata nel bosco per sempre.
E' la mia favola preferita!

primo perchè Aurora era decisamente più sveglia e simpatica di quelle due morte in culo di cenerentola e biancaneve, quest'ultima ho sempre sospettato fosse anche un pò lenta di comprendonio. Anzi. Un pò tanto.
Poi vogliamo parlare dei relativi principi?
Cioè.
Quello della bella addormentata un mito! E pure il padre!

Il principe azzurro di biancaneve uno che aveva le sopracciglia meglio fatte di lei, un coglione mai visto. Una roba davvero raccapricciante.
L'altro, quello di cenerentola, talmente stordito che ha avuto bisogno della scarpetta di cristallo.
Coglione che non sei altro, mica sei il regnate dell'america, hai un regno del cazzo, come fai a non trovare cenerentola?
Sei scemo?




Si.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma infatti.
> L'hai scritto meglio di me
> 
> ma la classe non è vino
> ...


Pollicino l'avevano abbandonato in mezzo al bosco per ridurre il numero delle bocche da sfamare. Perchè avessero scelto lui che era piccolo... non voglio indagare oltre. Comunque si partiva sempre da una base di tragedia familiare. Con quelle favole, il libro cuore e i ragazzi della via pal, uno sentiva sempre l'incombere della disgrazia.


----------



## Tebe (14 Gennaio 2013)

e aggiungo che il principe azzurro, pure un fottuto necroforo.
ma come ti viene in mente se non ti chiami Tebe, di apire nà bara di cristallo e baciare il cadavere?
e che cazzo è, la bambina rosalia di palermo?

:blank:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e aggiungo che il principe azzurro, pure un fottuto necroforo.
> ma come ti viene in mente se non ti chiami Tebe, di *apire nà bara di cristallo e baciare il cadavere?
> *e che cazzo è, la bambina rosalia di palermo?
> 
> :blank:


ma sai che a me faceva un senso da morire quella scena?


----------



## Tebe (14 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Pollicino l'avevano abbandonato in mezzo al bosco per ridurre il numero delle bocche da sfamare. Perchè avessero scelto lui che era piccolo... non voglio indagare oltre. Comunque si partiva sempre da una base di tragedia familiare. Con quelle favole, il libro cuore e i ragazzi della via pal, uno sentiva sempre l'incombere della disgrazia.



non parliamo del libro cuore perchè è stato un trauma per me.
Non sto scherzando. Non riuscivo a leggerlo. Mi faceva venire gli incubi. Mi intristiva. Era una roba...tanto che mio padre era andato a scuola ed era riuscito ad "esonerarmi" dalla lettura e studio di quell'aberrante di de amicis.

Stavo male davvero.
Poi nella sfiga ero fortunata, perchè ai tempi non parlavo e scrivevo soltanto, quindi ci piazzavo dentro che andavo in ansia e quindi tutti a farmi pat pat sulla testolina e lasciarmi stare


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> come dice Sbri..in maniera''scientifica'',cioe'che le cerco proprio,saranno 4-5 anni,prima facevo l'asino raramente


Mi ricordavo invece un tuo post ove asserivi di aver cominciato a tradire praticamente da subito.


----------



## Tebe (14 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma sai che a me faceva un senso da morire quella scena?



pure a me, ma perchè a casa mia si è sempre parlato (a tavola) di morti, incidenti, riesumazioni e tutto l'allegro repertorio medico, quindi io già sapevo che un cadavere puzza ad un certo punto, e qualche odore tipico ,l'avevo pure già sentito, quindi quella scena, la prima cosa a cui pensavo era la sicura zaffata di puzza di cadavere che avrebbe investito il baldanzoso principe di sta cippa.
E non me ne capacitavo.
E mio padre a spiegarmi che biancaneve non era davvero morta e io a dirgli, ma non si consuma li dentro senza aria e cibo? perchè non la uccidono? tanto prima o poi muore e via così.


----------



## Tebe (14 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi ricordavo invece un tuo post ove asserivi di aver cominciato a tradire praticamente da subito.



Infatti anche o mi ricordavo questo un pò di tempo fa, ma Lothar mi ha cazziato dicendo che mi ricordavo male.
Sarà la vecchiaia.
Mia.
E tua J.


----------



## Annuccia (14 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti anche o mi ricordavo questo un pò di tempo fa, ma Lothar mi ha cazziato dicendo che mi ricordavo male.
> Sarà la vecchiaia.
> Mia.
> E tua J.



e mi sa che i vecchi siamo tre...
anche io ricordavo una cosa simile.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> pure a me, ma perchè a casa mia si è sempre parlato (a tavola) di morti, incidenti, riesumazioni e tutto l'allegro repertorio medico, quindi io già sapevo che un cadavere puzza ad un certo punto, e qualche odore tipico ,l'avevo pure già sentito, quindi quella scena, la prima cosa a cui pensavo era la sicura zaffata di puzza di cadavere che avrebbe investito il baldanzoso principe di sta cippa.
> E non me ne capacitavo.
> E mio padre a spiegarmi che biancaneve non era davvero morta e io a dirgli, ma non si consuma li dentro senza aria e cibo? perchè non la uccidono? tanto prima o poi muore e via così.


che guaio l'impostazione scientifica nell'infanzia... mi ricordo che io suscitai uno scandalo in seconda elementare sulla cicogna. Era assolutamente poco verosimile. Chiamarono a rapporto i genitori.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti anche o mi ricordavo questo un pò di tempo fa, ma Lothar mi ha cazziato dicendo che mi ricordavo male.
> Sarà la vecchiaia.
> Mia.
> E tua J.


Mannò. Lui tradì durante il fidanzamento. Faceva il farfallone. Lei scoprì e lo lasciò. Allora lui per amore della moglie si convertì. :smile:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi ricordavo invece un tuo post ove asserivi di aver cominciato a tradire praticamente da subito.


vero...ma  allora se capitavano .ora le cerco.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Sicuramente e' cosi', i traditori hanno bisogno di autoindulgenza!



allora se l'hai fatto tu è lecito che lo faccia anche Lothar

ed è lecito anche che lui non si dia una risposta su cosa gli manca e che eventualmente, al contrario di te, si comporti da essere non pensante quando commette il _reato_


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Queste sono delle spiegazioni.
> "Sono fatto così" non lo è.


come sopra


----------



## Tebe (14 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *che guaio l'impostazione scientifica nell'infanzia..*. mi ricordo che io suscitai uno scandalo in seconda elementare sulla cicogna. Era assolutamente poco verosimile. Chiamarono a rapporto i genitori.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

_Gli altri_ non erano pronti, è vero.
la cicogna me la sono risparmiata anche io. E pure le api e i fiori.
Sono andati giù subito scientifici, complice anche il fatto che la nudità in casa mia non è mai stata un tabù e quindi capivo in loco come nascessero i bambini.


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2013)

ora  non mi dite che geppetto era come un forrester:unhappy:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *ma in realtà la fata turchina era la mamma mancata di Pinocchio* perchè era la moglie di Geppetto morta anzitempo, giusto?... tutta una storia sui sensi di colpa che non ho mai potuto sopportare... mi era simpatico Lucignolo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ora non mi dite che geppetto era come un forrester:unhappy:


Come genitore era assolutamente inadeguato, ma dato che faceva la vittima, tutti addosso a Pinocchio, fino a snaturarlo a forza di sensi di colpa.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero...ma  allora se capitavano .ora le cerco.


...

Sbriciolata, la prossima volta che passo in ER ricordami di lasciare tutto a ferro e fuoco.


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2013)

però 





Tebe ha detto:


> non parliamo del libro cuore perchè è stato un trauma per me.
> Non sto scherzando. Non riuscivo a leggerlo. Mi faceva venire gli incubi. Mi intristiva. Era una roba...tanto che mio padre era andato a scuola ed era riuscito ad "esonerarmi" dalla lettura e studio di quell'aberrante di de amicis.
> 
> Stavo male davvero.
> Poi nella sfiga ero fortunata, perchè ai tempi non parlavo e scrivevo soltanto, quindi ci piazzavo dentro che andavo in ansia e quindi tutti a farmi pat pat sulla testolina e lasciarmi stare


 sono tutti libri che mi hanno tenuto compagnia da piccola.
quanto mi piaceva leggere.
era come trasportarsi nelle storie e viverle.
e alice nel paese delle meraviglie?
piccole donne?ma quanto era forte jo?
a me cuore è piaciuto.certo, riletto oggi da adulta, con tutta la sua carica moralista-patriottica.
si esaltava l'unità d'italia
che miti questi bambini eroi ...come il precossi che ha convinto il padre ad uscire dall'alcolismo
roba brutta?
perché?
siete sicuri che i fantasy siano fatti meglio?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> però
> sono tutti libri che mi hanno tenuto compagnia da piccola.
> quanto mi piaceva leggere.
> era come trasportarsi nelle storie e viverle.
> ...


Quoto.
Tutta quella letteratura edificante per l'infanzia è stata una grandissima compagnia per me. "I pattini d'argento" e "Anna del Tetto Verde" li ho letti a mia figlia un pezzetto ogni sera.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> quoto
> ma secondo voi si può dire che si mente o si nasconde la verità non solo per non far conoscere agli altri gli affari propri, ma anche per cercare di manipolarli in qualche modo, eliminando la possibilità di compiere alcune scelte?
> forse dovremmo riflettere bene su questo tutte le volte che raccontiamo una balla di qualsiasi tipo


E certo!
C'è sempre il rischio che, se sapesse, il tradito non direbbe "O.K. son cose che succedono, capiamoci reciprocamente" ma che dica"Non mi va più bene" e il tradtore perderebbe la base sicura per partire per le sue scorribande.
Non vi pare che il linguaggio di molti traditori assomigli a quello di un adolescente?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> più che altro riflettevo sul manipolare: a volte si mente per far sì che gli altri si comportino in un certo modo, ben stabilito


E per evitar rogne "Come rompono sti genitori...ops mogli o mariti!"


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Conte, dai tuoi racconti (fin dal primo) tua moglie viene fuori come una simpaticissima! In realtà poi chi si somiglia si piglia


Non sempre


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> allora se l'hai fatto tu è lecito che lo faccia anche Lothar
> 
> ed è lecito anche che lui non si dia una risposta su cosa gli manca e che eventualmente, al contrario di te, si comporti da essere non pensante quando commette il _reato_





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> come sopra


Allora mi domando perché sia qui, forse per vantarsi della sua efficienza sessuale?
Io non resto ammirata.
Tu?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora mi domando perché sia qui, forse per vantarsi della sua efficienza sessuale?
> Io non resto ammirata.
> Tu?


DOnna...
Lui lo spirito del male
Fu quivi evocato da Sabina la Maga.

Devi sapere che...
Un giorno oramai lontano...

Sabina disse che parlino i traditori...


E lui scese in campo...

E fece uno scempio!

http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/14750-uomini-traditori-confessatevi!?highlight=


----------



## Tebe (14 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> però
> sono tutti libri che mi hanno tenuto compagnia da piccola.
> *quanto mi piaceva leggere.
> era come trasportarsi nelle storie e viverle.*
> ...


anche a me. Ma non c'erano solo quei libri per bambini.
Ce n'erano molti altri, con storie davvero belle.

Ho avuto la fortuna di avere una zia scrittrice sul serio, quindi ho sempre respirato lettura.

Poi certo. De amicis stava sulle palle a tutti in famiglia, quindi forse mi impressionava per quello.

Sta di fatto che un libro non deve impaurire o intristire i bambini.


----------



## Tubarao (14 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Tutta quella letteratura edificante per l'infanzia è stata una grandissima compagnia per me. "I pattini d'argento" e "Anna del Tetto Verde" li ho letti a mia figlia un pezzetto ogni sera.


Sandokan, Yanez, Termalnaik e Kammamuri e quella grandissima gnocca della Perla di Labuan. Li ho letti tutti


----------



## Simy (14 Gennaio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sandokan, Yanez, Termalnaik e Kammamuri e quella grandissima gnocca della Perla di Labuan. Li ho letti tutti


anvedi chi c'è! :carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora mi domando perché sia qui, forse per vantarsi della sua efficienza sessuale?
> Io non resto ammirata.
> Tu?


L'efficienza sessuale di Lothar non l'ho provata, per cui non mi pronuncio.
Io fondamentalmente ammiro in Lothar la convinzione che il suo mondo (famiglia, moglie, amici, lavoro, e ...sì, mettiamoci anche le amichette) sia il migliore dei mondo possibili. Che se ci pensi è il modo migliore di affrontare la vita.
Leggendo molti traditi qui sopra mi capita di augurar loro in cuor mio di ritrovare almeno un quarto dell'autostima di Lothar.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> L'efficienza sessuale di Lothar non l'ho provata, per cui non mi pronuncio.
> Io fondamentalmente ammiro in Lothar la convinzione che il suo mondo (famiglia, moglie, amici, lavoro, e ...sì, mettiamoci anche le amichette) sia il migliore dei mondo possibili. Che se ci pensi è il modo migliore di affrontare la vita.
> Leggendo molti traditi qui sopra mi capita di augurar loro in cuor mio di ritrovare almeno un quarto dell'autostima di Lothar.


Ma non dimentichiamoci mai, però
Che l'autostima di lui...
L'incommensurabile 

In gran parte

è frutto

dell'inconscienza no?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

Cit...Ahahahaahahah...Contastro da cornaredo...fregato l'autovelox un'altra volta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oceansize (15 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> L'efficienza sessuale di Lothar non l'ho provata, per cui non mi pronuncio.
> Io fondamentalmente ammiro in Lothar la convinzione che il suo mondo (famiglia, moglie, amici, lavoro, e ...sì, mettiamoci anche le amichette) sia il migliore dei mondo possibili. Che se ci pensi è il modo migliore di affrontare la vita.
> Leggendo molti traditi qui sopra mi capita di augurar loro in cuor mio di ritrovare almeno un quarto dell'autostima di Lothar.


come mi ripeteva mio nonno da piccolina :"beata te che non capisci un c.." non proprio con queste parole ma credo renda l'idea :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> L'efficienza sessuale di Lothar non l'ho provata, per cui non mi pronuncio.
> Io fondamentalmente ammiro in Lothar la convinzione che il suo mondo (famiglia, moglie, amici, lavoro, e ...sì, mettiamoci anche le amichette) sia il migliore dei mondo possibili. Che se ci pensi è il modo migliore di affrontare la vita.
> Leggendo molti traditi qui sopra mi capita di augurar loro in cuor mio di ritrovare almeno un quarto dell'autostima di Lothar.


Tu vedi autostima dove io ne vedo la ricerca affannosa.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu vedi autostima dove io ne vedo la ricerca affannosa.



No no credimi...

Raramente in vita mia ho incontrato persone più entusiaste di lui

di essere 

ciò che egli è...

E come se la gode la vita: lui.


----------



## free (15 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E certo!
> C'è sempre il rischio che, se sapesse, il tradito non direbbe "O.K. son cose che succedono, capiamoci reciprocamente" ma che dica"Non mi va più bene" e il tradtore perderebbe la base sicura per partire per le sue scorribande.
> Non vi pare che il linguaggio di molti traditori assomigli a quello di un adolescente?



_tu chi nascondi tu
se c' è un altro dillo pure qui
non si può morire dentro
e sorridersi così


_


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> L'efficienza sessuale di Lothar non l'ho provata, per cui non mi pronuncio.
> Io fondamentalmente ammiro in Lothar la convinzione che il suo mondo (famiglia, moglie, amici, lavoro, e ...sì, mettiamoci anche le amichette) sia il migliore dei mondo possibili. Che se ci pensi è il modo migliore di affrontare la vita.
> Leggendo molti traditi qui sopra mi capita di augurar loro in cuor mio di ritrovare almeno un quarto dell'autostima di Lothar.


Razionalizzando tutti potremmo un po stimare e magari invidiare Lothar. Qua nel forum siamo traditi e traditori, ognuno racconta il suo percorso, ed ognuno fa i conti con la propria realtà, e sono percorsi molto lunghi Chiara. 

Ora visto che sto scrivendo io, devo per forza di cose mettere in evidenza il mio percorso e quello che conosco di Lothar.

Il mio percorso intanto mi ha portato non solo tanta stima di me,( l'avevo anche prima, ma dopo il tradimento si sa quello che succede no?) quindi trovandomi in una situazione di tradito nel mio percorso mi sono conosciuto sia negli sbagli sia nei modi corretti. 

Ora Lothar vive quella vita che tutti conosciamo, e diamo per buono che ci sta bene. Abbiamo però un problema, nel percorso di Lothar si potrebbero aprire delle porte di vita dove lui è costretto ad affrontare non soltanto la moglie ma se stesso ed il suo passato, sperando che non venga mai scoperto sono certo che Lothar saprà giostrarsi la nuova vita nella maniera che più gli piace, e che non cada in quel baratro dove tanti traditi ne sono usciti fuori indenni. 
Una domanda che mi nasce è anche questa, potrebbe Lothar uscirne indenne con un passato come il suo? 

Cara Chiara nella vita tutto ha un prezzo, e sono quelle rate non pagate del finanziamento a cui abbiamo messo la firma nel momento in cui abbiamo tradito.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Gennaio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> come mi ripeteva mio nonno da piccolina :"beata te che non capisci un c.." non proprio con queste parole ma credo renda l'idea :mexican:





Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu vedi autostima dove io ne vedo la ricerca affannosa.


In effetti non ritengo che tutti potrebbero o dovrebbero vivere come lui. 
Quoto voi, per esprimere un mio pensiero neanche nuovo, direi.
Leggendolo non colgo affanno.
Molto più affanno leggo in altre situazioni: ravviso tentativi di dimostrare la vacuità e la fallacia nella vita altrui da parte di chi, passati lo smarrimento e la giusta rabbia dovuti a un tradimento subìto, dovrebbe passare avanti con il sorriso e la serenità di una vita ben spesa.
E invece a ogni ennesima uscita di Lothar o all'entrata di un simil-Lothar mi sembra di rileggerli lì, col rosicamento affiorante.  
In questo senso auguro loro un po' di beata incoscienza e di sana sciallanza.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No no credimi...
> 
> Raramente in vita mia ho incontrato persone più entusiaste di lui
> 
> ...


Conte, si cita Lothar, ma nella fattispecie si cita il tradimento seriale.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In effetti non ritengo che tutti potrebbero o dovrebbero vivere come lui.
> Quoto voi, per esprimere un mio pensiero neanche nuovo, direi.
> Leggendolo non colgo affanno.
> Molto più affanno leggo in altre situazioni: ravviso tentativi di dimostrare la vacuità e la fallacia nella vita altrui da parte di chi, passati lo smarrimento e la giusta rabbia dovuti a un tradimento subìto, dovrebbe passare avanti con il sorriso e la serenità di una vita ben spesa.
> ...


:up: Giusto, sperando però di avere da parte di chi la pensa come te o come me, quella pazienza che ascolta chi da poco è stato tradito, e direi che il poco prima menzionato non è composto soltanto da giorni, spesso da mesi per non dire anni.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Razionalizzando tutti potremmo un po stimare e magari invidiare Lothar. Qua nel forum siamo traditi e traditori, ognuno racconta il suo percorso, ed ognuno fa i conti con la propria realtà, e sono percorsi molto lunghi Chiara.
> 
> Ora visto che sto scrivendo io, devo per forza di cose mettere in evidenza il mio percorso e quello che conosco di Lothar.
> 
> ...


Non so se è una mia impressione, ma traditi indenni( escludiamo, a scanso di equivoci, il periodo sacrosanto di diversa entità e durata in cui viene metabolizzato il colpo ) ne leggo assai pochi qui.
Anche di traditori, se è per questo.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non so se è una mia impressione, ma traditi indenni( escludiamo, a scanso di equivoci, il periodo sacrosanto di diversa entità e durata in cui viene metabolizzato il colpo ) ne leggo assai pochi qui.
> Anche di traditori, se è per questo.



Forse hai ragione. Penso anche un'altra cosa però e mica è detto che sia possibile. Può essere che alcuni rimangono per affezione? perchè hanno del tempo disponibile? e magari alcuni rimangono per dare una mano? e forse quando si legge il malessere si ritorna indietro e si scrive nella maniera in cui il dolore viene messo in evidenza?

Boh... può essere di si può essere di no, d'altronde in quello che ho scritto ho menzionato me e Lothar non a caso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sandokan, Yanez, Termalnaik e Kammamuri e quella grandissima gnocca della Perla di Labuan. Li ho letti tutti


ecco perchè sei cresciuto bene. Li ho letti tutti anche io prima degli 11 anni. Tigri a me!


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> però
> sono tutti libri che mi hanno tenuto compagnia da piccola.
> quanto mi piaceva leggere.
> era come trasportarsi nelle storie e viverle.
> ...


Alice nel paese delle meraviglie non era una favola per bambini, infatti l'ho ripresa poi più avanti, ma era talmente fitta di riferimenti alla cultura inglese che io, avendo studiato francese, ho faticato parecchio. Tutti i giochi di parole ad esempio erano incomprensibili. Piccole donne già meglio, indipendenza, nessun obbligo di sposare il principe azzurro... ma preferivo l'avventura e i gialli. 
I bambini eroi sono la negazione dei diritti dell'infanzia. Un bambino deve giocare e imparare, non sacrificare la propria vita in nome delle debolezze degli adulti.


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche a me. Ma non c'erano solo quei libri per bambini.
> Ce n'erano molti altri, con storie davvero belle.
> 
> Ho avuto la fortuna di avere una zia scrittrice sul serio, *quindi ho sempre respirato lettura.
> ...


sei fortunata, per me invece è stata una conquista ...come un po' di cose della mia vita.
ma a te non piacevano le cose "da paura", non avevi detto che eri abituata?
poi se esaminiamo le favole troviamo un lupo che divora nonna e nipote e gli viene aperta la pancia per estrarle, una grimilde che assolda un killer per biancaneve chiedendo un cuore in prova....gli orchi, le streghe...che sta a dire?
ad ogni modo cuore non mi ha intristito , i ragazzi della via pal un pochino...povero  nemecsek


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora mi domando perché sia qui, forse per vantarsi della sua efficienza sessuale?
> Io non resto ammirata.
> Tu?


Non credo che Lothar cerchi la nostra ammirazione. Lui racconta la sua storia... a te può non piacere ma è la sua.


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Alice nel paese delle meraviglie non era una favola per bambini, infatti l'ho ripresa poi più avanti, ma era talmente fitta di riferimenti alla cultura inglese che io, avendo studiato francese, ho faticato parecchio. Tutti i giochi di parole ad esempio erano incomprensibili. Piccole donne già meglio, indipendenza, nessun obbligo di sposare il principe azzurro... ma preferivo l'avventura e i gialli.
> *I bambini eroi sono la negazione dei diritti dell'infanzia. Un bambino deve giocare e imparare, non sacrificare la propria vita in nome delle debolezze degli adulti*.


sì, lo diciamo da adulti ,ma da bambina leggerlo non mi ha causato traumi ma mi ha solo fatto compagnia buona come solo i libri sanno fare.
fossero tutti qui i diritti violati dei bambini


----------



## lothar57 (15 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non credo che Lothar cerchi la nostra ammirazione. Lui racconta la sua storia... a te può non piacere ma è la sua.


ngiorno mia cara..primo giro qua'dentro.. e che trovo??Brunetta che mi cazzia...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:..ma non capisce che e'come scrivi tu.Io di queste storie non posso parlarne con nessuno..e lo faccio qua'..ammirazione??e perche'??faccio cose normalissime...non avete idea voi fedeli di quante migliaia di coppie clandestine,in questo preciso momento siano al motel...ehm ehm visto che Maxim e'dalle tue parti,,circa...vuoi che ti porti a vedere??..ahahahahh..


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Sbriciolata, la prossima volta che passo in ER ricordami di lasciare tutto a ferro e fuoco.


Occhio a non far la fine di Napoleone in Russia...


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2013)

ma poi...era roba scritta in altra epoca.
e cosa dobbiamo dire dei promessi sposi?
cosa ne pensiamo del ruolo di lucia mondella?
eppure prima di arrivare a leggere quello che ci pare criticamente ci sta che si parta anche da roba che poi si sarà in grado di giudicare.
ma perché dico ciò


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi...era roba scritta in altra epoca.
> e cosa dobbiamo dire dei promessi sposi?
> cosa ne pensiamo del ruolo di lucia mondella?
> eppure prima di arrivare a leggere quello che ci pare criticamente ci sta che si parta anche da roba che poi si sarà in grado di giudicare.
> ma perché dico ciò


Con me sfondi una porta aperta.
Ma occhio a non valutare con criteri attuali personaggi che vanno contestualizzati nell'epoca e nella visione del mondo dello scrittore.


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Con me sfondi una porta aperta.
> Ma occhio a non valutare con criteri attuali personaggi che vanno contestualizzati nell'epoca e nella visione del mondo dello scrittore.


è quello che dicevo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque il mio personaggio secondario preferito dei promessi sposi era il Conte Attilio, doveva essere un figo della madonna, all'epoca.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi...era roba scritta in altra epoca.
> e cosa dobbiamo dire dei promessi sposi?
> cosa ne pensiamo del ruolo di lucia mondella?
> eppure prima di arrivare a leggere quello che ci pare criticamente ci sta che si parta anche da roba che poi si sarà in grado di giudicare.
> ma perché dico ciò


Perchè per la lettura critica occorre esperienza e capacità di analisi. Invece propinano queste cose a bambini delle elementari, oggi, come modello positivo. Io mi ribellai quando propinarono i ragazzi della via pal a mio figlio. Fui l'unica. Quando scoppiò la rissa in cortile e saltò fuori che stavano emulando il libro... ops.


 Poi Lucia non era malaccio, eh?


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè per la lettura critica occorre esperienza e capacità di analisi. Invece propinano queste cose a bambini delle elementari, oggi, come modello positivo. Io mi ribellai quando propinarono i ragazzi della via pal a mio figlio. Fui l'unica. Quando scoppiò la rissa in cortile e saltò fuori che stavano emulando il libro... ops.
> 
> 
> Poi Lucia non era malaccio, eh?


non userei propinare.i bambini è giusto che leggano liberamente anche questi libri; il fatto è che non tutti gli insegnanti riescono ad essere obiettivi  .
a quell'età una grande fortuna è incontrarne di validi


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2013)

perché, guardate che se vogliamo fare le pulci ed interpretare a nostro modo ogni tipo di libro può contenere messaggi negativi/positivi.
la mia opinione è :intanto leggete, leggete, leggete


----------



## oceansize (15 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In effetti non ritengo che tutti potrebbero o dovrebbero vivere come lui.
> Quoto voi, per esprimere un mio pensiero neanche nuovo, direi.
> Leggendolo non colgo affanno.
> Molto più affanno leggo in altre situazioni: ravviso tentativi di dimostrare la vacuità e la fallacia nella vita altrui da parte di chi,
> ...


Nel mio caso specifico mi infastidisce quando Lothar in particolare definisce i traditi "alci piangenti", cornuti invorniti ecc
In generale questo mi urta, andare a dire a qualcuno che ha subìo la distruzione di gran parte della propria idea di vita vissuta fino a quel momento, «scialla».
Poi sono d'accordo anch'io che ad un certo punto bisogna guardare avanti, ma è evidente dalle storie di questo forum che per alcuni è davvero difficile, entrano in gioco tanti fattori personali, nn tutti hanno gli strumenti per rialzarsi più forti di prima.
Quindi a qualcuno dà fastidio il livore che hanno alcuni traditi (perché poi?), ad altri la sciallanza che hanno alcuni traditori.
Per questo dico beato chi nn si fa tante domande, chi è limitato, sicuramente si "scialla" di più. (che termine orrendo tra l'altro, nn so neanche come si coniuga)


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Occhio a non far la fine di Napoleone in Russia...


See.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ngiorno mia cara..primo giro qua'dentro.. e che trovo??Brunetta che mi cazzia...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:..ma non capisce che e'come scrivi tu.Io di queste storie non posso parlarne con nessuno..e lo faccio qua'..ammirazione??e perche'??faccio cose normalissime...non avete idea voi fedeli di quante migliaia di coppie clandestine,in questo preciso momento siano al motel...ehm ehm visto che Maxim e'dalle tue parti,,circa...vuoi che ti porti a vedere??..ahahahahh..



Ma Brunetta rosica, e con chi rosica di solito è difficile dialogare perchè, appunto, è troppo preso dal rodere per essere un minimo obbiettivo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non userei propinare.i bambini è giusto che leggano liberamente anche questi libri; il fatto è che non tutti gli insegnanti riescono ad essere obiettivi .
> a quell'età una grande fortuna è incontrarne di validi


Ho usato appositamente il verbo propinare perchè nel caso specifico un libro che dovrebbe dare la misura di quanto siano cambiate le condizioni dei bambini, la tutela dei loro diritti, il ruolo dei genitori nel corso degli anni, e che sarebbe potuto servire in modo positivo in questo senso, è stato presentato esclusivamente come esaltazione della figura dell'eroe, con tanto di riferimento a Cesare e Napoleone. Che nello specifico... non sono manco eroi ma conquistatori. Quindi è stata propinata dall'adulto di riferimento la sua chiave di lettura ed hanno analizzato il testo secondo questa, con il risultato che i bambini l'hanno preso come modello da emulare. Che è poi quello che succede normalmente in un contesto scolastico nella prima infanzia. Ecco perchè io penso che, fino a che non si sia sviluppata la capacità critica... sia meglio evitare di proporre letture che riportino di morte, malattia e violenze varie. Avranno tempo di conoscerle comunque, purtroppo.


----------



## MillePensieri (15 Gennaio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> Nel mio caso specifico mi infastidisce quando Lothar in particolare definisce i traditi "alci piangenti", cornuti invorniti ecc
> In generale questo mi urta, andare a dire a qualcuno che ha subìo la distruzione di gran parte della propria idea di vita vissuta fino a quel momento, «scialla».
> Poi sono d'accordo anch'io che ad un certo punto bisogna guardare avanti, ma è evidente dalle storie di questo forum che per alcuni è davvero difficile, entrano in gioco tanti fattori personali, nn tutti hanno gli strumenti per rialzarsi più forti di prima.
> Quindi a qualcuno dà fastidio il livore che hanno alcuni traditi (perché poi?), ad altri la sciallanza che hanno alcuni traditori.
> Per questo dico beato chi nn si fa tante domande, chi è limitato, sicuramente si "scialla" di più. (che termine orrendo tra l'altro, nn so neanche come si coniuga)


quoto e approvo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ngiorno mia cara..primo giro qua'dentro.. e che trovo??Brunetta che mi cazzia...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:..ma non capisce che e'come scrivi tu.Io di queste storie non posso parlarne con nessuno..e lo faccio qua'..ammirazione??e perche'??faccio cose normalissime...non avete idea voi fedeli di quante migliaia di coppie clandestine,in questo preciso momento siano al motel...ehm ehm visto che Maxim e'dalle tue parti,,circa...vuoi che ti porti a vedere??..ahahahahh..


Micione tu mi lusinghi ma temo di non essere all'altezza dei tuoi standard


----------



## lothar57 (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma Brunetta rosica, e con chi rosica di solito è difficile dialogare perchè, appunto, è troppo preso dal rodere per essere un minimo obbiettivo.



il mio modesto..anzi macche'modesto..illustre..parere,e'che molti rosicchiano qua'dentro,perche'come giustamente ha fatto notare Chiara,ogni volta che''apro bocca''..apriti cielo....chissa'poi cosa scrivo..di tanto anomalo..bo


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> Nel mio caso specifico mi infastidisce quando Lothar in particolare definisce i traditi "alci piangenti", cornuti invorniti ecc
> In generale questo mi urta, andare a dire a qualcuno che ha subìo la distruzione di gran parte della propria idea di vita vissuta fino a quel momento, «scialla».
> Poi sono d'accordo anch'io che ad un certo punto bisogna guardare avanti, ma è evidente dalle storie di questo forum che per alcuni è davvero difficile, entrano in gioco tanti fattori personali, nn tutti hanno gli strumenti per rialzarsi più forti di prima.
> Quindi a qualcuno dà fastidio il livore che hanno alcuni traditi (perché poi?), ad altri la sciallanza che hanno alcuni traditori.
> Per questo dico beato chi nn si fa tante domande, chi è limitato, sicuramente si "scialla" di più. (che termine orrendo tra l'altro, nn so neanche come si coniuga)



:up:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> il mio modesto..anzi macche'modesto..illustre..parere,e'che molti rosicchiano qua'dentro,perche'come giustamente ha fatto notare Chiara,ogni volta che''apro bocca''..apriti cielo....chissa'poi cosa scrivo..di tanto anomalo..bo


Anomalo scrivi, ma se non fosse anomalo come pensi tu, perchè nella vita reale ti nascondi? 

Non ti sto attaccando, lungi da me, ed ormai dovresti saperlo a priori. Sto soltanto evidenziando una grossa palla scritta da te. 

Qua tu entri e dici la tua, entra brunetta e dice la sua, entro io e dico la mia, di anomalo qua non c'è nulla, ritroviamoci nella realtà e sai quanta anomalie nascoste avranno i vari Lothar del forum. Chissà perchè. Altri avranno anche le loro anomalie, ci mancherebbe, fa parte della vita e di quello che abbiamo costruito, noi.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> il mio modesto..anzi macche'modesto..illustre..parere,e'che molti rosicchiano qua'dentro,perche'come giustamente ha fatto notare Chiara,ogni volta che''apro bocca''..apriti cielo....chissa'poi cosa scrivo..di tanto anomalo..bo



Che in molti rosichino è vero, che poi tu micione ti esprima spesso alla cazzo di cane è vero altrettanto. Cioè, non tanto nelle idee, che per carità ognuno ha le sue, ma proprio nei termini, tipo quelli che scriveva oceansize. Capiamoci: a me fanno ridere, di per sè non mi danno mica fastidio. Poi tu mi sei simpatico e sei il mio micione. Ma non sono tutti come me (purtroppo), e certe volte uno dovrebbe limarsi. Però non prendermi come esempio, leggi solo quelli che scrivo, che io mi limo poco (od anche troppo, a seconda dei punti di vista).


----------



## lothar57 (15 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Micione tu mi lusinghi ma temo di non essere all'altezza dei tuoi standard


ma va'la'..brisa fer l'esen...sai come dico anzi scrivo quando siamo al ''stringi stringi''??? ''se tu non sei la canalis,visto che io non sono clooney..ci troveremo a meraviglia''.

in genere funziona


----------



## lothar57 (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che in molti rosichino è vero, che poi tu micione ti esprima spesso alla cazzo di cane è vero altrettanto. Cioè, non tanto nelle idee, che per carità ognuno ha le sue, ma proprio nei termini, tipo quelli che scriveva oceansize. Capiamoci: a me fanno ridere, di per sè non mi danno mica fastidio. Poi tu mi sei simpatico e sei il mio micione. Ma non sono tutti come me (purtroppo), e certe volte uno dovrebbe limarsi. Però non prendermi come esempio, leggi solo quelli che scrivo, che io mi limo poco (od anche troppo, a seconda dei punti di vista).


ma tu obbiettivo e non di parte..e ti stimo proprio per questo....e'vero alle volte sbarello...ma Lothar e'cosi..o nero o bianco.grigio mai....


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma va'la'..brisa fer l'esen...sai come dico anzi scrivo quando siamo al ''stringi stringi''??? ''se *tu non sei la canalis,visto che io non sono clooney*..ci troveremo a meraviglia''.
> 
> in genere funziona


Insomma siete due cessi a pedali. Ma lo sapevo eh. Cioè, per Sbriciolata ne ero proprio sicuro.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che in molti rosichino è vero, che poi tu micione ti esprima spesso alla cazzo di cane è vero altrettanto. Cioè, non tanto nelle idee, che per carità ognuno ha le sue, ma proprio nei termini, tipo quelli che scriveva oceansize. Capiamoci: a me fanno ridere, di per sè non mi danno mica fastidio. Poi tu mi sei simpatico e sei il mio micione. Ma non sono tutti come me (purtroppo), e certe volte uno dovrebbe limarsi. Però non prendermi come esempio, leggi solo quelli che scrivo, che io mi limo poco (od anche troppo, a seconda dei punti di vista).


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Ma sei convinto eh! Minchia parli a Lothar come se fosse il tuo Dio! e come non capire chi non riesce a farsi una sana scopa extra. Ma magari la cerchi qua eh  auguri. 

Lothar al potere! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma tu obbiettivo e non di parte..e ti stimo proprio per questo....e'vero alle volte sbarello...ma Lothar e'cosi..o nero o bianco.grigio mai....



No, non è vero, non sei soltanto grigio o nero, spesso invece cerchi di spiegare quale cosa ti distingue, e spesso ho anche notato la cruda realtà di certe risposte, e devo dire che sei sempre stato coerente con la tua filosofia.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Ma sei convinto eh! *Minchia parli a Lothar come se fosse il tuo Dio*! e come non capire chi non riesce a farsi una sana scopa extra. Ma magari la cerchi qua eh  auguri.
> 
> Lothar al potere! :mrgreen:


Ma sparati in culo, scemo.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sparati in culo, scemo.



L'uccello in gabbia grida per rabbia o per stizza. Mi sa tanto che stavolta ci ho azzeccato, il maschio alfa che idolatra Lothar non riuscendo nemmeno a farsi una "banale" scopata con una cassiera scopre il forum come punto d'approccio non visibile agli occhi, auguri ripeto.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> L'uccello in gabbia grida per rabbia o per stizza. Mi sa tanto che stavolta ci ho azzeccato, il maschio alfa che idolatra Lothar non riuscendo nemmeno a farsi una "banale" scopata con una cassiera scopre il forum come punto d'approccio non visibile agli occhi, auguri ripeto.



Ma se uno ti maltratta perchè non capisci MAI UN CAZZO, non è propriamente perchè ci azzecchi, sai com'è. Poi se ti aiuta pensarlo, pensalo pure, ma nel frattempo evita pure di scrivere, che magari è meglio.


----------



## lothar57 (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Insomma siete due cessi a pedali. Ma lo sapevo eh. Cioè, per Sbriciolata ne ero proprio sicuro.


seeeeeeeeee..Sbri e'gran gnocca..fidati del tuo gattaz....


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se uno ti maltratta perchè non capisci MAI UN CAZZO, non è propriamente perchè ci azzecchi, sai com'è. Poi se ti aiuta pensarlo, pensalo pure, ma nel frattempo evita pure di scrivere, che magari è meglio.



Compà se il maltrattato sarei io, e se quello che mi maltratta sei tu, sai che risate che mi sto facendo... :mrgreen: 

Ci azzecco non ci azzecco? chi lo sa! io so soltanto quello che leggo e capisco, al momento ho capito quello che prima ti ho scritto. Evitare di scrivere mai, perchè per quanto tu possa maltrattarmi, io posso anche riderne nella mia non azzeccata comprensione di quello che vossignoria scrive così bene. Incomprensibile per me eh!

Eh?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Che in molti rosichino è vero*, che poi tu micione ti esprima spesso alla cazzo di cane è vero altrettanto. Cioè, non tanto nelle idee, che per carità ognuno ha le sue, ma proprio nei termini, tipo quelli che scriveva oceansize. Capiamoci: a me fanno ridere, di per sè non mi danno mica fastidio. Poi tu mi sei simpatico e sei il mio micione. Ma non sono tutti come me (purtroppo), e certe volte uno dovrebbe limarsi. Però non prendermi come esempio, leggi solo quelli che scrivo, che io mi limo poco (od anche troppo, a seconda dei punti di vista).


Mi fai i nomi di chi secondo te rosica?
Perchè io proprio non leggo il rosicare da nessuna parte


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Insomma siete due cessi a pedali. Ma lo sapevo eh. Cioè, per Sbriciolata ne ero proprio sicuro.


Ti posso rassicurare solo per me:mrgreen:... Lothar non l'ho mai visto.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi fai i nomi di chi secondo te rosica?
> Perchè io proprio non leggo il rosicare da nessuna parte


Stavo per scriverlo anche io, poi mi sono detto, se mi soffermo a sottolineare qualsiasi cazzata J and bì scrive, possiamo semplicemente starcene qua vita natural durante.

Buon pranzo. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> seeeeeeeeee..Sbri e'gran gnocca..fidati del tuo gattaz....


non diffondere notizie false e tendenziose tu. Adesso cerco un'avatar che mi rispecchi


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi fai i nomi di chi secondo te rosica?
> Perchè io proprio non leggo il rosicare da nessuna parte


Io rosico perchè sono un cesso a pedali. E in mezzo a tanta figaggine rivendico il mio diritto al rosicamento.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi fai i nomi di chi secondo te rosica?
> Perchè io proprio non leggo il rosicare da nessuna parte



Farfy, porca puttana. Non rosicate per Lothar, ma rosicate per rospi ingoiati a mai digeriti. Facciamo così: te li indicherò volta per volta, ok?


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti posso rassicurare solo per me:mrgreen:... Lothar non l'ho mai visto.


Ma non vi conoscevate lui, tu ed il Conte?


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Compà se il maltrattato sarei io, e se quello che mi maltratta sei tu, sai che risate che mi sto facendo... :mrgreen:
> 
> Ci azzecco non ci azzecco? chi lo sa! *io so soltanto quello che leggo e capisco*, al momento ho capito quello che prima ti ho scritto. Evitare di scrivere mai, perchè per quanto tu possa maltrattarmi, io posso anche riderne nella mia non azzeccata comprensione di quello che vossignoria scrive così bene. Incomprensibile per me eh!
> 
> Eh?


Ma tu non sai manco quello che scrivi, figurati quello che leggi e "capisci".


----------



## Simy (15 Gennaio 2013)

che si fa si litiga qui?:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io rosico perchè sono un cesso a pedali. E in mezzo a tanta figaggine rivendico il mio diritto al rosicamento.


Ahahahahahahahahhahahahah!


----------



## Simy (15 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non diffondere notizie false e tendenziose tu. Adesso cerco un'avatar che mi rispecchi



io confermo quello che dice Lothar


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io confermo quello che dice Lothar


Umpf. Ma tu sei buona con tutti, non fai testo. E Lothar monterebbe anche una capra con la gonna (magari, com'è che si chiama la capretta che ride? Eretteo? O Eretteo è l'anziano disabile? Boh. Quello lì insomma.), quindi non fa testo uguale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io confermo quello che dice Lothar


zitta pure tu:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> zitta pure tu:mrgreen:


Cazzo, nel nuovo avatar mi pare ci siano pure i pedali o sbaglio?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non vi conoscevate lui, tu ed il Conte?


Lothar è rimasto ammantato dalla sua aura di mistero. E' un po' come Zorro per me:mrgreen:


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Umpf. Ma tu sei buona con tutti, non fai testo. E Lothar monterebbe anche una capra con la gonna (magari, com'è che si chiama la capretta che ride? Eretteo? O Eretteo è l'anziano disabile? Boh. Quello lì insomma.), quindi non fa testo uguale.


bwahahahahaha
joey dai su poro rabarbaro!!!
ti sta sulle palle?:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cazzo, nel nuovo avatar mi pare ci siano pure i pedali o sbaglio?


ho fatto una foto con la webcam


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lothar è rimasto ammantato dalla sua aura di mistero. E' un po' come Zorro per me:mrgreen:


Meglio, perchè altrimenti t'avrebbe presentata alla moglie tentando di spacciarle che sei un suo ex commilitone.


----------



## Simy (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> bwahahahahaha
> joey dai su poro rabarbaro!!!
> ti sta sulle palle?:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> bwahahahahaha
> joey dai su poro rabarbaro!!!
> ti sta sulle palle?:rotfl:


Ah, la capretta è Rabarbaro? No, comunque no. Affatto.


----------



## Simy (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Umpf. *Ma tu sei buona con tutti, non fai testo*. E Lothar monterebbe anche una capra con la gonna (magari, com'è che si chiama la capretta che ride? Eretteo? O Eretteo è l'anziano disabile? Boh. Quello lì insomma.), quindi non fa testo uguale.



Non è vero 




Sbriciolata ha detto:


> zitta pure tu:mrgreen:


no:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Meglio, perchè altrimenti t'avrebbe presentata alla moglie tentando di spacciarle che sei un suo ex commilitone.


ma quello che è peggio è che la moglie avrebbe potuto crederlo. Anche a mezzogiorno.


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>


Simy lo ha detto lui, leggi sopra.
ha chiesto come si chiama la capretta che ride e ho suggerito il nome:singleeye:


----------



## Simy (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Simy lo ha detto lui, leggi sopra.
> ha chiesto come si chiama la capretta che ride e ho suggerito il nome:singleeye:


si si ho letto...:rotfl:
ma tu lascialo stare...non è cattivo


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> si si ho letto...:rotfl:
> ma tu lascialo stare*...non è cattivo *


No... sono gli altri che lo dipingono così:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho fatto una foto con la webcam



Cambiala che è uscita un cesso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cambiala che è uscita un cesso.


ne ho fatta un'altra... è venuta uguale


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> si si ho letto...:rotfl:
> ma tu lascialo stare...*non è cattivo*


Vedi che sei buona con tutti e quindi poco affidabile in materia di giudizi?


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ne ho fatta un'altra... è venuta uguale


Cambia macchinetta, non foto.


----------



## Simy (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vedi che sei buona con tutti e quindi poco affidabile in materia di giudizi?



uff:bandiera:


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> uff:bandiera:


:fumo:


----------



## Simy (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> :fumo:


:kiss:


----------



## Lui (15 Gennaio 2013)

le risposte date sono significative, veritiere, confortanti, soprattutto verso le ultime pagine.


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ho usato appositamente il verbo propinare perchè nel caso specifico un libro che dovrebbe dare la misura di quanto siano cambiate le condizioni dei bambini, la tutela dei loro diritti, il ruolo dei genitori nel corso degli anni, e che sarebbe potuto servire in modo positivo in questo senso, è stato presentato esclusivamente come esaltazione della figura dell'eroe, con tanto di riferimento a Cesare e Napoleone. Che nello specifico... non sono manco eroi ma conquistatori. Quindi è stata propinata dall'adulto di riferimento la sua chiave di lettura ed hanno analizzato il testo secondo questa, con il risultato che i bambini l'hanno preso come modello da emulare. Che è poi quello che succede normalmente in un contesto scolastico nella prima infanzia. *Ecco perchè io penso che, fino a che non si sia sviluppata la capacità critica... sia meglio evitare di proporre letture che riportino di morte, malattia e violenze varie. Avranno tempo di conoscerle comunque, purtroppo*.


dovremmo appunto evitare anche le favole come biancaneve e cappuccetto rosso, però.
ma condivido l'essenza del tuo discorso


----------



## oceansize (15 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dovremmo appunto evitare anche le favole come biancaneve e cappuccetto rosso, però.
> ma condivido l'essenza del tuo discorso


Soprattutto quella gran culo di Cenerentola! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei fortunata, per me invece è stata una conquista ...come un po' di cose della mia vita.
> ma a te non piacevano le cose "da paura", non avevi detto che eri abituata?
> poi se esaminiamo le favole troviamo un lupo che divora nonna e nipote e gli viene aperta la pancia per estrarle, una grimilde che assolda un killer per biancaneve chiedendo un cuore in prova....gli orchi, le streghe...che sta a dire?
> ad ogni modo cuore non mi ha intristito , i ragazzi della via pal un pochino...povero  nemecsek


si Min, sono stata molto fortunata ad avere una famiglia amante dei libri, non smetterò mai di ringraziarli per questo amore che mi hanno insegnato.
Però le cose da paura sono diverse dalle cose tristi.
leggevo tranquillamente i trattati di medicina legale con tanto di foto ma niente stress.
Era proprio il senso di dolore che non ho mai sopportato di Cuore.
Tutto triste. 
Non reggevo.
Ancora oggi non leggo libri che "finiscono male", perchè io nel libro mi immedesimo. Lo vivo proprio e di dolori ne ho già nella vita, leggerli anche...no grazie.


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ngiorno mia cara..primo giro qua'dentro.. e che trovo??Brunetta che mi cazzia...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:..ma non capisce che e'come scrivi tu.Io di queste storie non posso parlarne con nessuno..e lo faccio qua'..ammirazione??e perche'??faccio cose normalissime...non avete idea voi fedeli di *quante migliaia di coppie clandestine,in questo preciso momento siano al motel..*.ehm ehm visto che Maxim e'dalle tue parti,,circa...vuoi che ti porti a vedere??..ahahahahh..



tutte tranne io.
Che fai lothar nei prossimi giorni?





:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi...era roba scritta in altra epoca.
> e cosa dobbiamo dire dei promessi sposi?
> cosa ne pensiamo del ruolo di lucia mondella?
> eppure prima di arrivare a leggere quello che ci pare criticamente ci sta che si parta anche da roba che poi si sarà in grado di giudicare.
> ma perché dico ciò


I promessi sposi mi sono piaciuti un sacco. ma non era triste.
Non c'erano bambini vessati, messi sugli alberi a fare la vedetta o altre amenità.
E' un libro crudele Cuore e uno che scrive robe del genere ha problemi.
:blank:


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è quello che dicevo



certo, ma sette anni non fai tutto questo filtro, no?
Oggi lo leggerei tranquillamente ma a sette anni decisamente no.


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma Brunetta rosica, e con chi rosica di solito è difficile dialogare perchè, appunto, è troppo preso dal rodere per essere un minimo obbiettivo.


:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ho usato appositamente il verbo propinare perchè nel caso specifico un libro che dovrebbe dare la misura di quanto siano cambiate le condizioni dei bambini, la tutela dei loro diritti, il ruolo dei genitori nel corso degli anni, e che sarebbe potuto servire in modo positivo in questo senso, è stato presentato esclusivamente come esaltazione della figura dell'eroe, con tanto di riferimento a Cesare e Napoleone. Che nello specifico... non sono manco eroi ma conquistatori. Quindi è stata propinata dall'adulto di riferimento la sua chiave di lettura ed hanno analizzato il testo secondo questa, con il risultato che i bambini l'hanno preso come modello da emulare. Che è poi quello che succede normalmente in un contesto scolastico nella prima infanzia.* Ecco perchè io penso che, fino a che non si sia sviluppata la capacità critica... sia meglio evitare di proporre letture che riportino di morte, malattia e violenze varie. Avranno tempo di conoscerle comunque, purtroppo.*


Esatto.


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si Min, sono stata molto fortunata ad avere una famiglia amante dei libri, non smetterò mai di ringraziarli per questo amore che mi hanno insegnato.
> Però le cose da paura sono diverse dalle cose tristi.
> leggevo tranquillamente i trattati di medicina legale con tanto di foto ma niente stress.
> Era proprio il senso di dolore che non ho mai sopportato di Cuore.
> ...


no, dai dalla metamorfosi da kafka mi escludi un po' troppa letteratura:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, dai dalla metamorfosi da kafka mi escludi un po' troppa letteratura:unhappy:


:mrgreen:

ammetto che negli ultimi 10 anni di romanzi pochi pochi.
Il 90% di quello che leggo è tutta storia o cronaca.
Ho appena fatto un ordine on line, ho preso 12 libri di cui 10...storia varia.

E due romanzi che credo faranno la muffa. No. Forse uno no.
Si intitola matrimonio a Bombay.
Deve essere carino


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> I promessi sposi mi sono piaciuti un sacco. ma non era triste.
> Non c'erano bambini vessati, messi sugli alberi a fare la vedetta o altre amenità.
> E' un libro crudele Cuore e uno* che scrive robe del genere ha problemi*.
> :blank:


perché hemingway bukowsky non avevano dei problemi, per dirne due a caso?
:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché hemingway bukowsky non avevano dei problemi, per dirne due a caso?
> :mrgreen:



minchia, li hai letti a sette anni?
Complimenti!


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> minchia, li hai letti a sette anni?
> Complimenti!


il problema è che invece cuore l'ho letto ieri sera e mi è piaciuto tanto:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> ammetto che negli ultimi 10 anni di romanzi pochi pochi.
> Il 90% di quello che leggo è tutta storia o cronaca.
> ...


minchia la cronaca...niente è più feroce:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il problema è che invece cuore l'ho letto ieri sera e mi è piaciuto tanto:mrgreen:



ARRRRGGGG!!!!!
VADE RETRO SATANA DE AMICIS DI STA CIPPA!


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> minchia la cronaca...niente è più feroce:unhappy:



Cronaca.
hai letto Pappagalli verdi?


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Simy lo ha detto lui, leggi sopra.
> ha chiesto come si chiama la capretta che ride e ho suggerito il nome:singleeye:


Ma allora la capretta ero io?!?
Ficooooo!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma allora la capretta ero io?!?
> Ficooooo!!!


Ma hai una storia con Lothar? che sguuup!:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma hai una storia con Lothar? che sguuup!:mrgreen:


nom hai una buona cera:unhappy:


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma hai una storia con Lothar? che sguuup!:mrgreen:


Sono solo maldicenze...
Brutti invidiosi!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Farfy, porca puttana. Non rosicate per Lothar, ma rosicate per rospi ingoiati a mai digeriti. Facciamo così: te li indicherò volta per volta, ok?


no no non indicarmi niente. Avevo capito che dicessi che rosichiamo per la vita che fa Lothar.
Sul resto non sono d'accordo ma poco importa


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *no no non indicarmi niente*. Avevo capito che dicessi che rosichiamo per la vita che fa Lothar.
> Sul resto non sono d'accordo ma poco importa


No no, sto cazzo, mò te li indicherò uno per uno. Eh oh.


----------



## free (15 Gennaio 2013)

ma secondo me non è rosicare
semplicemente può capitare di non condividere alcune cose
che poi sono più o meno sempre le stesse, eh


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, sto cazzo, mò te li indicherò uno per uno. Eh oh.


Come vuoi..Magari mi accorgo di cose che fino ad adesso non ho notato.
Non provo a spiegarmi perchè poi finisce che sembra che faccio il processo a Lothar


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come vuoi..Magari mi accorgo di cose che fino ad adesso non ho notato.
> Non provo a spiegarmi perchè poi finisce che sembra che faccio il processo a Lothar


Mannò scherzavo. Mica per altro, è solo che poi mi rompo le palle. Famo così: tu leggimi che poi di solito quando assalto all'arma bianca si capisce perchè, per come ed anche, eventualmente, se è un castoro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> nom hai una buona cera:unhappy:


è un autoritratto.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò scherzavo. Mica per altro, è solo che poi mi rompo le palle. Famo così: tu leggimi che poi di solito quando assalto all'arma bianca si capisce perchè, per come ed anche, eventualmente, se è un castoro.



:up:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu non sai manco quello che scrivi, figurati quello che leggi e "capisci".



Mister J and bì sei l'esatto rappresentante di colui che mi legge e capisce. E visto che, quello che di solito non capisce sei tu,

"parere esclusivamente mio sia chiaro" non mi risponderesti per le rime e nelle maniere che ti contraddistinguono, cioè da cafone, che è l'esatto contrario dell'uomo alfa di cui tu continui ad usare a tuo piacimento per piacere personale di una psiche alquanto disturbata. E per allungare il discorso e deviarlo a comodo mio, leggiti l'ultimo passaggio così cominci a capire cosa pensa di te chi ha capito cosa tu ci fai qua.


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Mister J and bì sei l'esatto rappresentante di colui che mi legge e capisce. E visto che, quello che di solito non capisce sei tu,
> 
> "parere esclusivamente mio sia chiaro" non mi risponderesti per le rime e nelle maniere che ti contraddistinguono, cioè da cafone, che è l'esatto contrario dell'uomo alfa di cui tu continui ad usare a tuo piacimento per piacere personale di una psiche alquanto disturbata. E per allungare il discorso e deviarlo a comodo mio, leggiti l'ultimo passaggio così cominci a capire cosa pensa di te chi ha capito cosa tu ci fai qua.


Aria frizzante....!:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aria frizzante....!:mrgreen:


:mrgreen::mrgreen: Non sai quanto mi sto divertendo in questo periodo, anzi lo sai, tu mi conosci e capisci.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mister J and bì sei l'esatto rappresentante di colui che mi legge e capisce. E visto che, quello che di solito non capisce sei tu,
> 
> "parere esclusivamente mio sia chiaro" non mi risponderesti per le rime e nelle maniere che ti contraddistinguono, cioè da cafone, che è l'esatto contrario dell'uomo alfa di cui tu continui ad usare a tuo piacimento per piacere personale di una psiche alquanto disturbata. E per allungare il discorso e deviarlo a comodo mio, *leggiti l'ultimo passaggio così cominci a capire cosa pensa di te chi ha capito cosa tu ci fai qua*.


Non ho capito (come al solito) quale passaggio intendi.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aria frizzante....!:mrgreen:



Nel cervello, sicuro.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho capito (come al solito) quale passaggio intendi.


Quello dove ti dico scemo.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quello dove ti dico scemo.


Quindi io sono qui sopra perchè sarei scemo?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi io sono qui sopra perchè sarei scemo?


Parla italiano. In questa maniera sembri Arabo. Non ti capisco.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel cervello, sicuro.


Effettivamente e non avendo studiato medicina sono quasi sicuro che dentro siamo acidi alquanto, e non parlo ne di acidità di stomaco ne di altro che faccia presupporre battute, ma semplicemente di organica.


----------



## Simy (15 Gennaio 2013)

non ce la posso fare :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Parla italiano. In questa maniera sembri Arabo. Non ti capisco.


Niente. Anzi, scusa tu. 



Ultimo ha detto:


> Effettivamente e non avendo studiato medicina sono quasi sicuro che dentro siamo acidi alquanto, e non parlo ne di acidità di stomaco ne di altro che faccia presupporre battute, ma semplicemente di organica.


Si si, certo.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Niente. Anzi, scusa tu.
> 
> 
> 
> Si si, certo.



Prego prego, direi però che sei alquanto testone, ma accetto le tue scuse di buon grado. Continua così che prima o poi ti scrivo come farti la cassiera.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Prego prego, direi però che sei alquanto testone, ma accetto le tue scuse di buon grado. Continua così che prima o poi ti scrivo come farti la cassiera.



Ultimo, porca merda, hai quasi cinquant'anni. Se ci penso mi sento male. Tra te così e la tua signora che non riesce ad andare a comprare un gelato da sola, parole tue, farete una coppia di prim'ordine, quale Ultimo. Primo. Anzi, primi.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ultimo, porca merda, hai quasi cinquant'anni. Se ci penso mi sento male. Tra te così e la tua signora che non riesce ad andare a comprare un gelato da sola, parole tue, farete una coppia di prim'ordine, quale Ultimo. Primo. Anzi, primi.



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: A che ti sei ridotto cro maschio alfa di sta gran coppula ri minchia! 

Prima non capivi, dopo non leggevi, adesso visto che non mi leggi e non capisci cerchi di colpirmi nella famiglia. Sei incoerente con quello che scrivi, ma coerente con quello che penso di te. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Scrivi meglio ed aggiungi qualche virgola nei posti giusti, altrimenti davvero mi viene difficile capirti, e sono serio. 

Per sta gran coppula di minchia, se vuoi le spiegazioni domandale a lui, magari in privato ti dice tutto.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: A che ti sei ridotto cro maschio alfa di sta gran coppula ri minchia!
> 
> Prima non capivi, dopo non leggevi, adesso visto che non mi leggi e non capisci cerchi di colpirmi nella famiglia. Sei incoerente con quello che scrivi, ma coerente con quello che penso di te. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Il che, amico mio, è tutto dire.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il che, amico mio, è tutto dire.


Eh?
Si è tutto un dire.  

Evita la parola amico mio stavo saltando dalla sedia:mrgreen: 

Lothar tranquillo J and bì idolatra solo te. ma legge soprattutto me. :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh?
> Si è tutto un dire.
> 
> Evita la parola amico mio stavo saltando dalla sedia:mrgreen:
> ...


Io leggo quasi tutti se non sono messaggi troppo lunghi, o non m'interessano particolarmente per chissà quale motivo. I tuoi spesso li salto, per la verità.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io leggo quasi tutti se non sono messaggi troppo lunghi, o non m'interessano particolarmente per chissà quale motivo. I tuoi spesso li salto, per la verità.


Si,

si nota. 

Tutti cambialo con tutto, altrimenti hai commesso un errore, non di forma ma di contenuto. Poi ti spiego cosa voglio dire per contenuto, appena cresci però.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si,
> 
> si nota.
> 
> Tutti cambialo con tutto, altrimenti hai commesso un errore, non di forma ma di contenuto. Poi ti spiego cosa voglio dire per contenuto, appena cresci però.


Scommetto che qualcuno ti ha messo una tastiera sottomano ed un monitor davanti in virtù di qualche legge sulle categorie protette, vero?


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scommetto che qualcuno ti ha messo una tastiera sottomano ed un monitor davanti in virtù di qualche legge sulle categorie protette, vero?



Ecco qua qualche virgola ci vuole, però direi che stai migliorando nell'esternarti, sei molto meno volgare, bravo, stai imparando. 

Sii sottile, prendili di fianco, in silenzio, impara a conoscerli e non scordare nulla, dopo quando pensi che puoi, attacca. Dopo scappa, scappa veloce a casa... perchè devi lavarti il culo e le merda uscita spontaneamente. Unica forma nel contesto di quello che appari sempre.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco qua qualche virgola ci vuole, però direi che stai migliorando nell'esternarti, sei molto meno volgare, bravo, stai imparando.
> 
> Sii sottile, prendili di fianco, in silenzio, impara a conoscerli e non scordare nulla, dopo quando pensi che puoi, attacca. Dopo scappa, scappa veloce a casa... perchè devi lavarti il culo e le merda uscita spontaneamente. Unica forma nel contesto di quello che appari sempre.



Touchè.


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco qua qualche virgola ci vuole, però direi che stai migliorando nell'esternarti, sei molto meno volgare, bravo, stai imparando.
> 
> Sii sottile, prendili di fianco, in silenzio, impara a conoscerli e non scordare nulla, dopo quando pensi che puoi, attacca. Dopo scappa, scappa veloce a casa... perchè devi lavarti il culo e le merda uscita spontaneamente. Unica forma nel contesto di quello che appari sempre.



minchia, e poi?


----------



## lothar57 (15 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> tutte tranne io.
> Che fai lothar nei prossimi giorni?
> 
> 
> ...


ahahaha.allora come sai un po'vado via.. e quando torno mi aspetta la ''nuova''.hai capito chi....be'facevo l'asino prima con lei,nella chat....mi ha spiattellato almeno 3 motel che manco sapevo esistessero..perfino fuori provincia.
Quindi mi sa che sara'dura..pero'ora che so gabbare il tutor...a Mi arrivo in fretta!mi porti al maxim che avete li pero'..non al rMotel del man invornito...
a proposito e'iniziata l'''invasione''sono partiti in 1500-2000 per San Siro..forza rossoblu'..


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahaha.allora come sai un po'vado via.. e quando torno mi aspetta la ''nuova''.hai capito chi....be'facevo l'asino prima con lei,nella chat....mi ha spiattellato almeno 3 motel che manco sapevo esistessero..perfino fuori provincia.
> Quindi mi sa che sara'dura*..pero'ora che so gabbare il tutor...*a Mi arrivo in fretta!mi porti al maxim che avete li pero'..non al rMotel del man invornito...
> a proposito e'iniziata l'''invasione''sono partiti in 1500-2000 per San Siro..forza rossoblu'..



Micione, basta andare a centotrenta.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micione, basta andare a centotrenta.


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ma l'incommensurabile sa quando il tutor è spento e quando no eh?

Credimi lui è l'immenso...

L'ho visto fare cose che non sai...

Tipo giocare rulette russa...
Arriva lo schioppo...

Na montagna di fumo...
E lui è lì' che ride...ahahahahaha...COntastro da Cornedo...Lothar ha la testa più dura di una pallottola...

Nulla può fermare Lothar...l'immenso...

Ma ecco che vediamo arrivare a passi distesi...mini da urlo, tacchi da brivido...lei la tigre...

E Lothar...Conte all'armi fuggiamo...sotto lo scudo lothariano...
qua ci mena a tutti e due...

at salut!


----------



## lothar57 (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micione, basta andare a centotrenta.


lo credevo pure io...invece no..sono andato sempre a 170-190..passando pero'sotto tutor a 120..e niente multa.
perche'e'un volgarissimo autovelox


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> lo credevo pure io...invece no..sono andato sempre a 170-190..passando pero'sotto tutor a 120..e niente multa.
> perche'e'un volgarissimo autovelox


...

Micione, ma cosa pensavi che fosse? Uno Stargate che se imboccato a centoquaranta ti spediva dritto dritto su un pianeta popolato da cani idrofobi? Madonna, Micione io TVB. Cioè, davvero eh.


----------



## lothar57 (15 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Ma l'incommensurabile sa quando il tutor è spento e quando no eh?
> 
> Credimi lui è l'immenso...
> ...


ahhaha fa pur l'esen.......se la tigre sapesse  che oggi ho visto''amica ufficiale'' e poi disquisito di motel con la ''new entry''(povero marito..pero'..:_)))).......mi fermerebbe a fucilate.


----------



## lothar57 (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Micione, ma cosa pensavi che fosse? Uno Stargate che se imboccato a centoquaranta ti spediva dritto dritto su un pianeta popolato da cani idrofobi? Madonna, Micione io TVB. Cioè, davvero eh.



pensavo facesse davvero la media..l'ho sempre rispettato..credevo che l'unico modo fosse,passare sulla corsia di emergenza.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> pensavo facesse davvero la media..l'ho sempre rispettato..credevo che l'unico modo fosse,passare sulla corsia di emergenza.


...

Vabbè. Evviva la Romagna, evviva il San Giovese. Senti, ma è bona Sbriciolata? A me puoi dirlo, tanto non ci legge nessuno. Sai com'è, vorrei riuscire ad infilarmi nelle sue mutande di fustagno. Penso che apprezzerebbe molto, anche se dice di no per salvare le apparenze. Tu che dici?


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Vabbè. Evviva la Romagna, evviva il San Giovese. Senti, ma è bona Sbriciolata? A me puoi dirlo, tanto non ci legge nessuno. *Sai com'è, vorrei riuscire ad infilarmi nelle sue mutande di fustagno. *Penso che apprezzerebbe molto, anche se dice di no per salvare le apparenze. Tu che dici?



Cristo!

Mi sono sbrodolata di caffè. Di nuovo!

ahahahahgahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahah


scusa sbri, ma le mutande di fustagno...

ahahahahahahahahahahaha
ahahahahahahah
ahahahahahaha







ma esistono?


----------



## lothar57 (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Vabbè. Evviva la Romagna, evviva il San Giovese. Senti, ma è bona Sbriciolata? A me puoi dirlo, tanto non ci legge nessuno. Sai com'è, vorrei riuscire ad infilarmi nelle sue mutande di fustagno. Penso che apprezzerebbe molto, anche se dice di no per salvare le apparenze. Tu che dici?



miao prima sgancia i freeskies..dovresti sapere che noi gatti non faccimao niente per niente..

si amico e'bona eccome...forse troppo anche per me..:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> miao prima sgancia i freeskies..dovresti sapere che noi gatti non faccimao niente per niente..
> 
> si amico e'bona eccome...forse troppo anche per me..:rotfl:



no scusa.
Ti ho chiesto di portarmi in motel e tu niente?

:blank:


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> miao prima sgancia i freeskies..dovresti sapere che noi gatti non faccimao niente per niente..
> 
> *si amico e'bona eccome...forse troppo anche per me..:rotfl:*


Micione, tu ti scopi le meglio sorche, io lo so! E quindi sii serio, perchè se dici che è ultrabona io ci credo.


----------



## lothar57 (15 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no scusa.
> Ti ho chiesto di portarmi in motel e tu niente?
> 
> :blank:


ma io splendida creatura..ti porterei di corsa..ti farei roteare gli occhi all'indietro..tipo''L'Esorcista''..dallo sfrenato godimento...andiamo allora??Parma o Piacenza??


----------



## lothar57 (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micione, tu ti scopi le meglio sorche, io lo so! E quindi sii serio, perchè se dici che è ultrabona io ci credo.


sono serio amico e'davvero bella donna.


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma io splendida creatura..ti porterei di corsa.*.ti farei roteare gli occhi all'indietro..tipo''L'Esorcista''..dallo sfrenato godimento*...andiamo allora??Parma o Piacenza??



:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sono serio amico e'davvero bella donna.



ovvio.
microtettuta, taglia 38 e culo prensile.
Non ci fanno più come una volta!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

Nah, io adesso voglio le tettone però. Che palle. Chi è tettona qui?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma io splendida creatura..ti porterei di corsa..ti farei roteare gli occhi all'indietro..tipo''L'Esorcista''..dallo sfrenato godimento...andiamo allora??Parma o Piacenza??


Consiglio assolutamente Parma, non c'è storia.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Consiglio assolutamente Parma, non c'è storia.


Nononono...credimi...Piacenza...credimi ho stanato ivi le tane del piacere...
In più se vai in ritardo all'appuntamento rischi di trovarlo con qualche inserviente...

Guarda qui Matra e non aggiungo altro...ne capitano cose di tutti i colori...

http://www.grandpark.it/


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

L'importante non è dove vai ma con chi, sciaguratissimi utonti.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'importante non è dove vai ma con chi, sciaguratissimi utonti.


Grande...questa la bloggo!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'importante non è dove vai ma con chi, sciaguratissimi utonti.


Ne sono convinta, ma nella fattispecie il micione poneva un aut-aut, e tra le due perle dell'Emilia ho espresso la mia preferenza.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> _tu chi nascondi tu
> se c' è un altro dillo pure qui
> non si può morire dentro
> e sorridersi così
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In effetti non ritengo che tutti potrebbero o dovrebbero vivere come lui.
> Quoto voi, per esprimere un mio pensiero neanche nuovo, direi.
> Leggendolo non colgo affanno.
> Molto più affanno leggo in altre situazioni: ravviso tentativi di dimostrare la vacuità e la fallacia nella vita altrui da parte di chi, passati lo smarrimento e la giusta rabbia dovuti a un tradimento subìto, dovrebbe passare avanti con il sorriso e la serenità di una vita ben spesa.
> ...


Rosicamento di cosa?
Se qualcuno volesse quel che che fa lui potrebbe averlo.
Io son super scialla :condom:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non so se è una mia impressione, ma traditi indenni( escludiamo, a scanso di equivoci, il periodo sacrosanto di diversa entità e durata in cui viene metabolizzato il colpo ) ne leggo assai pochi qui.
> Anche di traditori, se è per questo.


E ci credo! E' una cosa che in qualsiasi altro campo (meno coinvolgente emotivamente) è considerato gravissimo, sono reati e in campo militare porta alla fucilazione.
Solo chi ha tradito è indulgente per sè, ma chiunque l'abbia subito l'ha vissuto (guarda un po') come un tradimento.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non credo che Lothar cerchi la nostra ammirazione. Lui racconta la sua storia... a te può non piacere ma è la sua.


Ma perché la racconta?
Lui ha scritto "per parlarne" perché è una cosa segreta. Ma perché sente il bisogno di parlarne?
Quando vivevo felice non avevo alcun bisogno di parlarne mi bastava vivere.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> il mio modesto..anzi macche'modesto..illustre..parere,e'che molti rosicchiano qua'dentro,perche'come giustamente ha fatto notare Chiara,ogni volta che''apro bocca''..apriti cielo....chissa'poi cosa scrivo..di tanto anomalo..bo


Ti comunico che puoi andare in tutti motel che vuoi e a me non importa nulla. Non sono tua moglie. Ne sono certa :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> L'uccello in gabbia grida per rabbia o per stizza. Mi sa tanto che stavolta ci ho azzeccato, il maschio alfa che idolatra Lothar non riuscendo nemmeno a farsi una "banale" scopata con una cassiera scopre il forum come punto d'approccio non visibile agli occhi, auguri ripeto.


Gli attacchi personali usando le cose dette non sono simpaticissimi.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E ci credo! E' una cosa che in qualsiasi altro campo (meno coinvolgente emotivamente) è considerato gravissimo, sono reati e in campo militare porta alla fucilazione.
> Solo chi ha tradito è indulgente per sè, ma chiunque l'abbia subito l'ha vissuto (guarda un po') come un tradimento.



A me pare che sia il reato di diserzione in tempo di guerra che comporti la fucilazione.
Mi pare che esistano due codici uno in tempo di guerra e uno in tempo di pace.

Ma un militare deve avere obbedienza pronta e rispettosa agli ordini ricevuti.

L'alto tradimento è essenzialmente un reato di tipo politico che si verifica quando il Capo dello Stato rivela segreti, specialmente di natura militare, a potenze nemiche.

 Nell'ordinamento giuridico italiano, lo si trova citato anche come gravissimo reato che può essere compiuto da un militare all'art. 77 del Codice Penale Militare in tempo di pace.

Titolo I - Dei reati contro la fedeltà e la difesa militare


Capo I
DEL TRADIMENTO.


Art. 77. Alto tradimento. (1)

Il militare, che commette alcuno dei delitti contro la personalità dello Stato preveduti dagli articoli 241, 276, 277, 283, 285, 288, 289 e 290-bis del codice penale, modificati dal decreto legislativo luogotenenziale 14 settembre 1944, n. 288, e dalla legge 11 novembre 1947, numero 1317, è punito a norma delle corrispondenti disposizioni dello stesso codice, aumentata di un terzo la pena della reclusione.
E' punito con l'ergastolo il militare che commette alcuno dei delitti preveduti dagli articoli 242 e 284 del codice penale per il solo fatto di essere insorto in armi, o di aver portato le armi contro lo Stato, ovvero di aver partecipato ad una insurrezione armata.



    (1) Articolo così sostituito dall'art. 2, L. 23 marzo 1956, n. 167.


Art. 78. Istigazione all'alto tradimento; cospirazione; banda armata.

E' punito a norma delle corrispondenti disposizioni del codice penale, aumentata la pena della reclusione da un terzo alla metà:

    il militare colpevole di istigazione o cospirazione, dirette a commettere alcuno dei reati indicati nell'articolo precedente;
    il militare, che, per commettere alcuno dei reati indicati nell'articolo precedente, promuove, costituisce od organizza una banda armata, ovvero vi partecipa. 


Art. 79. Offesa all'onore ed al prestigio del Presidente della Repubblica. (1)

Il militare che offende l'onore o il prestigio del Presidente della Repubblica, o di chi ne fa le veci, è punito con la reclusione militare da cinque a quindici anni.



    (1) Articolo così sostituito dall'art. 2, L. 23 marzo 1956, n. 167.


Art. 80. Offesa al Capo del Governo. (1)



    (1) Abrogato dall'art. 5 L. 23 marzo 1956, n. 167. 


Art. 81. Vilipendio della Repubblica, delle istituzioni costituzionali e delle forze armate dello Stato. (1)

Il militare, che pubblicamente vilipende la Repubblica, le Assemblee legislative o una di queste, ovvero il Governo o la Corte Costituzionale o l'Ordine giudiziario, è punito con la reclusione militare da due a sette anni.
La stessa pena si applica al militare che pubblicamente vilipende le forze armate dello Stato o una parte di esse, o quelle della liberazione.



    (1) Articolo così sostituito dall'art. 2, L. 30 luglio 1957, n. 655.


Art. 82. Vilipendio alla nazione italiana.

Il militare, che pubblicamente vilipende la nazione italiana, è punito con la reclusione militare da due a cinque anni.
Se il fatto è commesso in territorio estero, si applica la reclusione militare da due a sette anni.


Art. 83. Vilipendio alla bandiera nazionale o ad altro emblema dello Stato.

II militare, che vilipende la bandiera nazionale o un altro emblema dello Stato, è punito con la reclusione militare da tre a sette anni.
Se il fatto è commesso in territorio estero, la pena è della reclusione militare da tre a dodici anni.
Le disposizioni dei commi precedenti si applicano anche al militare, che vilipende i colori nazionali raffigurati su cosa diversa da una bandiera.


Art. 84. Intelligenze con lo straniero e offerta di servizi.

Il militare, che tiene intelligenze con lo straniero, dirette a favorire, per il caso di guerra con lo Stato italiano, le operazioni militari di uno Stato estero, è punito con la reclusione non inferiore a quindici anni.
Se trattasi di offerte di servizi non ancora accettate, la pena è della reclusione non inferiore a dieci anni.


Art. 85. Soppressione, distruzione, falsificazione o sottrazione di atti, documenti o cose concernenti la forza, la preparazione o la difesa militare dello Stato.

Il militare, che, in tutto o in parte, sopprime, distrugge, falsifica, ovvero carpisce, sottrae o distrae, anche temporaneamente, atti, documenti o altre cose concernenti la forza, la preparazione o la difesa militare dello Stato e che devono rimanere segreti, è punito con la reclusione non inferiore a dieci anni.
Se il fatto ha compromesso la preparazione o la difesa militare dello Stato, si applica la pena di morte (1) con degradazione.
Agli effetti delle disposizioni di questo articolo, non possono comunque essere considerati come segreti gli atti, i documenti o altre cose che non abbiano destinazione esclusiva per le forze armate. (2)


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi fai i nomi di chi secondo te rosica?
> Perchè io proprio non leggo il rosicare da nessuna parte


Ah meno male!!

Io rosico un po', ma per altre cose, non certo per Lothar.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io rosico perchè sono* un cesso a pedali*. E in mezzo a tanta figaggine rivendico il mio diritto al rosicamento.


 come hai fatto a trovarlo?!


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me pare che sia il reato di diserzione in tempo di guerra che comporti la fucilazione.
> Mi pare che esistano due codici uno in tempo di guerra e uno in tempo di pace.
> 
> Ma un militare deve avere obbedienza pronta e rispettosa agli ordini ricevuti.
> ...


Si, ma tu devi capire che mica rosica lei. Era così, tanto per far presente che, in campi meno emotivamente probanti, c'è la pena di morte per il tradimento (diserzione, ma fa niente), FIGURATI come dovrebbe essere se uno ti piazza le corna. Ma mica rosica lei. Almeno, non per il divorzio o le corna. Per altro. Forse per un'unghia rotta, toh. Mi pare evidente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rosicamento di cosa?
> Se qualcuno volesse quel che che fa lui potrebbe averlo.
> Io son super scialla :condom:


Ma proprio per nulla.
Sei pure in mala fede, direi.


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nononono...credimi...Piacenza...credimi ho stanato ivi le tane del piacere...
> In più se vai in ritardo all'appuntamento rischi di trovarlo con qualche inserviente...
> 
> Guarda qui Matra e non aggiungo altro...ne capitano cose di tutti i colori...
> ...



MA E' RACCAPRICCIANTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma proprio per nulla.
> Sei pure in mala fede, direi.


Se pensi così non mi cambia nulla. Ma non è vero.


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Gennaio 2013)

Per quel che vale, io concordo con JB e Chiara


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cristo!
> 
> Mi sono sbrodolata di caffè. Di nuovo!
> 
> ...


non saprei cara. Io ne ho di vari tipi, tra i quali un paio di latta per le riunioni con i pezzi grossi.Sai com'è... tacchi, tailleur, cofana in ordine e mutande di latta, la tenuta di ordinanza. Ma il fustagno mi manca. Mi informerò...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> MA E' RACCAPRICCIANTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ma se sei stata tu a portarmi lì...
AH no speta era Laura 36...
che tipa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Vabbè. Evviva la Romagna, evviva il San Giovese. Senti, ma è bona Sbriciolata? A me puoi dirlo, tanto non ci legge nessuno.* Sai com'è, vorrei riuscire ad infilarmi nelle sue mutande di fustagno*. Penso che apprezzerebbe molto, anche se dice di no per salvare le apparenze. Tu che dici?


Sì vabbè... vuoi fare ammenda per avermi chiamata cesso a pedali con qualche frase poetica... ho capito il giochino, ma non è con tali lusinghe smielate che potrai cancellare l'onta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ovvio.
> microtettuta, taglia 38 e culo prensile.
> Non ci fanno più come una volta!
> 
> :mrgreen:


ehm... duole deluderti ma non posso spacciarmi per quello che non sono. Porto una terza, Tebe. Lo so, nessuno è perfetto.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> minchia, e poi?


:bacio:


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ovvio.
> microtettuta, taglia 38 e culo prensile.
> Non ci fanno più come una volta!
> 
> :mrgreen:



minchia!


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli attacchi personali usando le cose dette non sono simpaticissimi.



Hai ragione sai.

Detta la tua, stoppati, o perlomeno scrivi con cognizione di causa, quando comincerai a capire il mio comportamento ed i perchè dei miei comportamenti, ne riparleremo, cioè non toglie punti al tuo giusto intervento. Adesso però leggi quello che ti ho scritto e leggilo molto attentamente, capirai che dietro c'è altro. Almeno spero...


----------



## Annuccia (16 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sono serio amico e'davvero bella donna.


confermo anche io...






meravigliosa....


(ehm..joey una donna che esprime un parere positivo, un complimento insomma, su un'antra dfonna non significa che sia lesbica ok?...no...sai com'è...metto le mani avanti..)


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì vabbè... vuoi fare ammenda per avermi chiamata cesso a pedali con qualche frase poetica... ho capito il giochino, ma *non è con tali lusinghe smielate che potrai cancellare l'onta*.


Devo usare lo sgrassatore?


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2013)

ma delle racchie che se ne deve fare...non se ne prende carico nessuno?
è un'ingiustizia , però


----------



## Annuccia (16 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... duole deluderti ma non posso spacciarmi per quello che non sono. Porto una *terza,* Tebe. Lo so, nessuno è perfetto.


beh..se proprio non le vuoi facciamo metà e metà no?:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... duole deluderti ma non posso spacciarmi per quello che non sono.* Porto una terza, Tebe.* Lo so, nessuno è perfetto.


Speriamo non sia la classica seconda premium spacciata per altro.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Speriamo non sia la classica seconda premium spacciata per altro.



Di solito dicono sono seconda di coppa ma terza di seno..... sai è la forma del seno che è particolare.....


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma delle racchie che se ne deve fare...non se ne prende carico nessuno?
> è un'ingiustizia , però


sono quelle che offrono di più, perchè quella volta che c'è qualcuno che se le carica, danno il meglio.

ma perchè questa domanda, Minerva.


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Di solito dicono sono seconda di coppa ma terza di seno..... sai è la forma del seno che è particolare.....


sei preparatissimo.


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> sono quelle che offrono di più, perchè quella volta che c'è qualcuno che se le carica, danno il meglio.
> 
> ma perchè questa domanda, Minerva.


perché non ho mai letto sono bruttina, lei o lui son due cessi.c'è da dire che per quanto dobbiamo interagire qui il nostro aspetto è alquanto ininfluente.
una bella befana con le tette a pera e il culo piatto che differenza fa se sono solo parole?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> sei preparatissimo.


Ma quando mai, la mia è solo teoria, niente pratica, solo fantasia. :infelice:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché non ho mai letto sono bruttina, lei o lui son due cessi.c'è da dire che per quanto dobbiamo interagire qui il nostro aspetto è alquanto ininfluente.
> una bella befana con le tette a pera e il culo piatto che differenza fa se sono solo parole?



Non esserne tanto sicura, o perlomeno vale solo se parli per te.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> *sono quelle che offrono di più, perchè quella volta che c'è qualcuno che se le carica, danno il meglio.
> 
> *ma perchè questa domanda, Minerva.



Oddio, dipende pure da uno che aspettative ha.


----------



## Annuccia (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non esserne tanto sicura, o perlomeno vale solo se parli per te.



vabeh claudio...siamo su un forum...si scrive....
mica è una sfilata..o un concorso di bellezza...
credo che minerva voleva intendere questo...


non importa quante grosse siano le tette di chi scrive(ogni riferimento a cose e persone eè puramnet casuale non dire una prola altrimenti ti prendo a pedata)
importa ciò che si scrive....


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Siamo alle solite, donna bruttina che sa farci, donna bella che non sa farci. Stereotipi comuni con i quali non sono d'accordo.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> vabeh claudio...siamo su un forum...si scrive....
> mica è una sfilata..o un concorso di bellezza...
> credo che minerva voleva intendere questo...
> 
> ...



 ok non faccio battute sulle tue due lenticchie.


Annù ogni mio riferimento è puramente casuale e non cita nessun nick di fatto.

Ma quello che si legge nel presente e che si è letto nel passato da dimostrazione diversa da quello che evidenziava Donna Minerva. 

La ricerca del sapere sull'aspetto altrui è costante ed infinita, ne da dimostrazione un 3D che mi pare aprì Donna Minerva. Anche ella fece delle domande a riguardo,  e sono sicuro che la sua mente va sempre oltre, nonostante scriva a monosillabe.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> sono quelle che offrono di più, perchè quella volta che c'è qualcuno che se le carica, danno il meglio.
> 
> ma perchè questa domanda, Minerva.





Ultimo ha detto:


> Siamo alle solite, donna bruttina che sa farci, donna bella che non sa farci. Stereotipi comuni con i quali non sono d'accordo.


Che cadute di stile, però.
Ragazzi, ripigliatevi 

Con simpatia


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che cadute di stile, però.
> Ragazzi, ripigliatevi
> 
> Con simpatia



Quindi per te una donna bruttina sa farci, ed una bella no? 
Quindi i luoghi comuni sono per te fonte di verità? dobbiamo uniformarci a quello che il popolo dice.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ok non faccio battute sulle tue due lenticchie.
> 
> 
> Annù ogni mio riferimento è puramente casuale e non cita nessun nick di fatto.
> ...


È vero che questa ricerca esiste, e che deriva a una certa naturale curiosità umana, ma se pensate che si leghi alla ricerca di trombare o che possa in qualche modo influenzarla siete veramente degli svantaggiati (cit.)


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> sono quelle che offrono di più, perchè quella volta che c'è qualcuno che se le carica, danno il meglio.
> 
> ma perchè questa domanda, Minerva.


Un mio amico ieri sera mi ha detto la stessa cosa


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quindi per te una donna bruttina sa farci, ed una bella no?
> Quindi i luoghi comuni sono per te fonte di verità? dobbiamo uniformarci a quello che il popolo dice.


Assolutamente no.
Dove hai letto questa cosa scritta da me?
Io so solo quanto sa farci CM, delle altre non rispondo.


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché non ho mai letto sono bruttina, lei o lui son due cessi.c'è da dire che per quanto dobbiamo interagire qui il nostro aspetto è alquanto ininfluente.
> una bella befana con le tette a pera e il culo piatto che differenza fa se sono solo parole?


uno però v'immagina.  



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma quando mai, la mia è solo teoria, niente pratica, solo fantasia. :infelice:




su questo non c'erano dubbi.



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oddio, dipende pure da uno che aspettative ha.



certo, senza dubbio, ma la racchia proprio per il suo stato, quando acchiappa, sapendo che non sarà facile riacchiappare da il meglio di se. 

se poi è proprio inguardabile........................ meglio farsi suora.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> È vero che questa ricerca esiste, e che deriva a una certa naturale curiosità umana, ma se pensate che si leghi alla ricerca di trombare o che possa in qualche modo influenzarla siete veramente degli svantaggiati (cit.)



Bhe cara Chiara, questa tua, può soltanto dar fastidio a chi se la sente, tu te la senti Chiara? io no.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un mio amico ieri sera mi ha detto la stessa cosa


Sei un cesso e voleva trombarti?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Assolutamente no.
> Dove hai letto questa cosa scritta da me?
> Io so solo quanto sa farci CM, delle altre non rispondo.



E tu dove hai letto che mi uniformavo io, leggimi meglio, dicevo l'esatto contrario, io.


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che cadute di stile, però.
> Ragazzi, ripigliatevi
> 
> Con simpatia



caduta di stile? ma se stiamo dando il meglio di noi.



minchia che palle, io vado al club, li nessuno osa.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ok non faccio battute sulle tue due lenticchie.
> 
> 
> Annù ogni mio riferimento è puramente casuale e non cita nessun nick di fatto.
> ...


Più chela ricerca, la curiosità secondo me.
Credo sia normale pensare a come possa essere fisicamente il nostro interlocutore virtuale


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2013)

chissà chi lo sa.
yawn


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei un cesso e voleva trombarti?


 stardo.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> È vero che questa ricerca esiste, e che deriva a una certa naturale curiosità umana, ma se pensate che si leghi alla ricerca di trombare o che possa in qualche modo influenzarla siete veramente degli svantaggiati (cit.)


Quoto:up:


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un mio amico ieri sera mi ha detto la stessa cosa



facciamo un'esmpio: secondo te Tebe è una brava amante? a letto s'intende!


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Più chela ricerca, la curiosità secondo me.
> Credo sia normale pensare a come possa essere fisicamente il nostro interlocutore virtuale



Certo.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei un cesso e voleva trombarti?


Che simpaticone:smile:
Se sono un cesso lo faccio decidere a chi mi conosce davvero, sul fatto che vogli trombarmi non ci sono dubbi ma ne ridiamo insieme:smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che simpaticone:smile:
> Se sono un cesso lo faccio decidere a chi mi conosce davvero, *sul fatto che vogli trombarmi non ci sono dubbi* ma ne ridiamo insieme:smile:



Per quello dicevo. Generalmente quando uno finisce a fare sti discorsi è perchè almeno uno dei due vorrebbe scopare l'altro. E comunque dì al tuo amico che è una sonora scempiaggine.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Assolutamente no.
> Dove hai letto questa cosa scritta da me?
> Io so solo quanto sa farci CM, delle altre non rispondo.



ciao Chiaretta..scusami ma la tempesta di neve in atto..mi invornisce...capisco bene???...ti cataloghi tra le bruttine'?
......spero sia uno scherzo...


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Più chela ricerca, la curiosità secondo me.
> Credo sia normale pensare a come possa essere fisicamente il nostro interlocutore virtuale


tette e culo?scatta  sempre una sorta di meccanismo da liceo , da gioco della bottiglia.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> facciamo un'esmpio: secondo te Tebe è una brava amante? a letto s'intende!


Non saprei. Per quello che la leggo direi che è disinibita e ha esperienza. Il bravo a letto credo sia soggettivo. Non è detto che se tu sei bravo per me (ipoteticamente, si sa mai che qualcuno fraintenda) lo sia anche per un'altra donna.

Ma perchè Tebe? Nonostante i suoi 70 anni è decisamente una gran gnocca e quindi nel suo caso la regola non vale:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che simpaticone:smile:
> Se sono un cesso lo faccio decidere a chi mi conosce davvero, sul fatto che vogli trombarmi non ci sono dubbi ma ne ridiamo insieme:smile:



Bellissima risposta, e quanto sarebbe bello smettere di pensare ad una donna bruttina fuori,come donna brutta. Non esistono donne bruttine e per quanto lo si dice sempre, credo che le donne siano tutte perfette, hanno dentro nella maggior parte delle volte qualcosa che la maggior parte degli uomini si sognano, ed è quella la vera bellezza.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per quello dicevo. Generalmente quando uno finisce a fare sti discorsi è perchè almeno uno dei due vorrebbe scopare l'altro. E comunque dì al tuo amico che è una sonora scempiaggine.


In realtà ho due amici uomini che con me davvero parlano di tutto. Dalla trombate che si fanno a qualunque cosa li riguardi. Quindi questi discorsi nei nostri incontri sono all'ordine del giorno e comunuqe non hanno bisogno di giri di parole (che peraltro odio) per farmi sapere se vogliono venire a letto con me. Uno so che è totalmente disinteressato, l'altro me lo ha detto chiaramente.


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2013)

pensandoci la meno ammiccante e più rigorosa è sempre stata chiara, secondo me.
a partire dai suoi avatars al suo modo secco di porsi.anche per questo nonostante sia molto distante da me mi è sempre piaciuta
non miagola


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tette e culo?scatta sempre una sorta di meccanismo da liceo , da gioco della bottiglia.



Parlavo da donna, non so cosa pensano gli uomini e a quale fine
Rispondendo a ultimo, gas, L7 o chiunque altro mi viene spontaneo provare ad immaginare come sono fisicamente. Senza nessun fine e senza l'idea saranno fighi o meno, semplicemnte per dare un volto all'interlocutore


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensandoci la meno ammiccante e più rigorosa è sempre stata chiara, secondo me.
> a partire dai suoi avatars al suo modo secco di porsi.anche per questo nonostante sia molto distante da me mi è sempre piaciuta
> non miagola



Quoto:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> In realtà ho due amici uomini che con me davvero parlano di tutto. Dalla trombate che si fanno a qualunque cosa li riguardi. Quindi questi discorsi nei nostri incontri sono all'ordine del giorno e comunuqe non hanno bisogno di giri di parole (che peraltro odio) per farmi sapere se vogliono venire a letto con me. Uno so che è totalmente disinteressato, l'altro me lo ha detto chiaramente.


Il discorso sull'amicizia uomo/donna è un filo complicato e francamente manco mi va d'intraprenderlo. Senti, ma allora sei un cesso o no? Così, per sapere. E nel caso tu lo sia, scopi a tavoletta perchè pensi che potrebbe non ricapitarti? Sai, sto facendo un sondaggio doxa.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il discorso sull'amicizia uomo/donna è un filo complicato e francamente manco mi va d'intraprenderlo. Senti, ma allora sei un cesso o no? Così, per sapere. E nel caso tu lo sia, scopi a tavoletta perchè pensi che potrebbe non ricapitarti? Sai, sto facendo un sondaggio doxa.



Sono indecisa se risponderti seriamente o no......ci penso


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma se sei stata tu a portarmi lì...
> AH no speta era Laura 36...
> che tipa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ecco..
appena ho un attimo posto una camera uguale a quella dove andaVO con Man.
Giusto per far capire i miei gusti da Motel (così magari lothar ne trova uno di mio gradimento)




Ne vedrete delle belle, _pivelli_.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono indecisa se risponderti seriamente o no......ci penso


Dai oh.


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... duole deluderti ma non posso spacciarmi per quello che non sono. Porto una terza, Tebe. Lo so, nessuno è perfetto.


IL CAMION DELLA LASONIL PIENO DI CHANEL PRESTO!




























SUPER TUMP!


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Di solito dicono sono seconda di coppa ma terza di seno..... sai è la forma del seno che è particolare.....



mi spiace, non posso dare il mio contributo.
Non ne so nulla sull'argomento


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensandoci la meno ammiccante e più rigorosa è sempre stata chiara, secondo me.
> a partire dai suoi avatars al suo modo secco di porsi.anche per questo nonostante sia molto distante da me mi è sempre piaciuta
> non miagola



Chissà chi miagola.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mi spiace, non posso dare il mio contributo.
> Non ne so nulla sull'argomento



 Non ti domando quali argomenti conosci. :rotfl:

Caffè Tebastra?


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> facciamo un'esmpio: secondo te Tebe è una brava amante? a letto s'intende!



Ommadonna....:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chissà chi miagola.



infatti. Chi miagola?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ommadonna....:unhappy:


Io ho detto la mia.....:smile:


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ti domando quali argomenti conosci. :rotfl:
> 
> Caffè Tebastra?


Cazzi, piante, soffocotti, tutta la storia dal 500 ad oggi, i processi di decomposizione, so dare dei punti al bisogno, fare un massaggio cardiaco, respirazione bocca a bocca, mi cambio da sola l'olio della macchina e so cambiarmi una gomma.
Poi vediamo...
No troppo lunga. Ti risparmio.


Si grazie caffè.
Con un pò di latte freddo


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti. Chi miagola?


Aspettiamo la risposta, non essere impaziente, goditi l'ansia. Impara a gestirla ed a farla diventare un piacere.


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho detto la mia.....:smile:


Ho letto...

Mi sono imbarazzata e non ho risposto


:unhappy:




grazie


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aspettiamo la risposta, non essere impaziente, goditi l'ansia. Impara a gestirla ed a farla diventare un piacere.



macchè goditi l'ansia.
Vabbè. Aspettiamo che Min lo dica.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho letto...
> 
> Mi sono imbarazzata e non ho risposto
> 
> ...



Ma non ho detto nulla di imbarazzante


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cazzi, piante, soffocotti, tutta la storia dal 500 ad oggi, i processi di decomposizione, so dare dei punti al bisogno, fare un massaggio cardiaco, respirazione bocca a bocca, mi cambio da sola l'olio della macchina e so cambiarmi una gomma.
> Poi vediamo...
> No troppo lunga. Ti risparmio.
> 
> ...



Se quello che hai scritto sopra è vero, io ti corteggio a vita, aspè aspè mi sono ricordato di due cose, non dico quali, comunque rinuncio. 


Ma sai farle davvero quelle cose? non parlo dei soffocotti eh.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> macchè goditi l'ansia.
> Vabbè. Aspettiamo che Min lo dica.


Diventeremo vecchi.


----------



## Annuccia (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> macchè goditi l'ansia.
> Vabbè. Aspettiamo che Min lo dica.



io da lei, mi spetto che non lo dica invece...


no
non lo dice...



possiamo scommettere qualcosa a riguardo....

?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io da lei, mi spetto che non lo dica invece...
> 
> 
> no
> ...



Io posso suggerire su cosa scommettere?


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bellissima risposta, e quanto sarebbe bello smettere di pensare ad una donna bruttina fuori,come donna brutta. Non esistono donne bruttine e per quanto lo si dice sempre, credo che le donne siano tutte perfette, *hanno  nella maggior parte delle volte qualcosa che la maggior parte degli uomini si sognano, ed è quella la vera bellezza*.



stai sempre a pensare la stessa cosa. ma sfogati, in qualche modo, sfogati.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> stai sempre a pensare la stessa cosa. ma sfogati, in qualche modo, sfogati.


Calati.


----------



## Annuccia (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io posso suggerire su cosa scommettere?



no


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> no


:triste:

Vado a mangiarmi un'arancina... :triste:


----------



## Annuccia (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :triste:
> 
> Vado a mangiarmi un'arancina... :triste:





:rotfl:scherzavo dai.....


ma basta con ste cazzo di arancine.......


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:scherzavo dai.....
> 
> 
> ma basta con ste cazzo di arancine.......



Quindi posso suggerire?

Ok basta con le arancine, solo ad una condizione, la dico? 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::bacio::bacio:


----------



## Annuccia (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quindi posso suggerire?
> 
> Ok basta con le arancine, solo ad una condizione, la dico?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::bacio::bacio:



dicala....


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> dicala....



Al momento non posso, è arrivata la mia amante e sta leggendo.


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Diventeremo vecchi.


tu miagoli a vanvera


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu miagoli a vanvera


:infelice: La colpa sarà tua se prendo atto della tua asserzione e trovo rimedio.


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti. Chi miagola?


chi ha un atteggiamento anche tipo il tuo. ma il fatto che mi sia distante non significa che non sia adeguato


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi ha un atteggiamento anche tipo il tuo. ma il fatto che mi sia distante non significa che non sia adeguato



Hai scritto che Tebe miagola.

Tebe..... lo ha scritto eh!


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi ha un atteggiamento anche tipo il tuo. ma il fatto che mi sia distante non significa che non sia adeguato


Pensa che dopo Chiara quella che secondo me miagola meno è proprio Tebe
Abbiamo proprio una visione diversa di questa cosa


----------



## Annuccia (16 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa che dopo Chiara quella che secondo me miagola meno è proprio Tebe
> Abbiamo proprio una visione diversa di questa cosa



ma poi scusate..
bisogna prima spiegare il significato di "miagola"

no?


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa che dopo Chiara quella che secondo me miagola meno è proprio Tebe
> Abbiamo proprio una visione diversa di questa cosa


Si, ma facciamo il contrario: invece di dire chi miagola meno, indichiamo chi miagola di più.


----------



## free (16 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma poi scusate..
> bisogna prima spiegare il significato di "miagola"
> 
> no?



ecco, di che si parla?


----------



## Annuccia (16 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ecco, di che si parla?



di gatti credo




scherzo...



non l'ho capito free....ma per me non è una novità...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ecco, di che si parla?



Di micio pomicino.

Io miagolo a vanvera, Tebe miagola e non si sa altro.

Sta di fatto che formalmente qua, in un sito come questo nun se deve miagolare.

Soprattutto chi non ha una quarta di seno, almeno.


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ecco, di che si parla?


mi annoiavo


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Di micio pomicino.
> 
> Io miagolo a vanvera, Tebe miagola e non si sa altro.
> 
> ...


e chi l'ha detto?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi annoiavo


Come mai non risulti in linea?


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e chi l'ha detto?


Ah, cara la mia vegliarda, se ti avessi sotto mano faresti le fusa, altro che miagolare si e miagolare no.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e chi l'ha detto?


E disse il lupo alla pecora.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, cara la mia vegliarda, se ti avessi sotto mano faresti le fusa, altro che miagolare si e miagolare no.


Alcune volte ti quoterei, sai perchè? non mi piace chi avvicina la mano e poi la ritrae.


----------



## free (16 Gennaio 2013)

ok
nel dubbio: qualcuno ha visto Ultimo Sangre:inlove:?


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ok
> nel dubbio: qualcuno ha visto Ultimo Sangre:inlove:?


Ultimamamente no, in effetti. Starà giocando a Far Cry. Ma poi non dovresti saperlo tu dov'è, visto il sentimento profondo che vi lega?


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensandoci la meno ammiccante e più rigorosa è sempre stata chiara, secondo me.
> a partire dai suoi avatars al suo modo secco di porsi.anche per questo nonostante sia molto distante da me mi è sempre piaciuta
> non miagola


Quoto! :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Quoto! :smile:



Mi ricordi da quanto tempo leggi il forum ?


----------



## free (16 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ultimamamente no, in effetti. Starà giocando a Far Cry. Ma poi non dovresti saperlo tu dov'è, visto il sentimento profondo che vi lega?



certo che so dov'è
in veneto!


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> certo che so dov'è
> in veneto!


Chissà che starà facendo.


----------



## free (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chissà che starà facendo.



ma chettenefrega?:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi ricordi da quanto tempo leggi il forum ?


Alle solite...devo fare l'esame?


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Gennaio 2013)

*non ho capito nulla*

chi è che miagola? e se miagola che significa? Poi non capisco il nesso con l'essere rigorosi. Sarà la neve, mi si sono ghiacciate le due sinapsi.


----------



## free (16 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> chi è che miagola? e se miagola che significa? Poi non capisco il nesso con l'essere rigorosi. Sarà la neve, mi si sono ghiacciate le due sinapsi.



oddio Sbri che ti sei messa??
sembra la mia macchina!


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Alle solite...devo fare l'esame?




Perchè di solito cerchi la raccomandazione.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma chettenefrega?:rotfl:


A me nulla eh. Lo dicevo solo per te, per apriti gli occhi. :rotfl:


----------



## free (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A me nulla eh. Lo dicevo solo per te, per apriti gli occhi. :rotfl:



non ti preoccupare per me che sono sveglissima!
pensa per te piuttosto!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> oddio Sbri che ti sei messa??
> sembra la mia macchina!


c'è chi miagola, c'è chi pedala. Ma secondo te... chi miagola, rosica? A proposito, devo ampliare la mansarda del rifugio perchè secondo me, tra i nuovi arrivati...  mi controlli la portanza?


----------



## free (16 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> c'è chi miagola, c'è chi pedala. Ma secondo te... chi miagola, rosica? A proposito, devo ampliare la mansarda del rifugio perchè secondo me, tra i nuovi arrivati...  mi controlli la portanza?



quanto pesano i nuovi arrivati?
se sono i vegetariani, vai tranquilla:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> non ti preoccupare per me che sono sveglissima!
> pensa per te piuttosto!:rotfl:



Mizzeca!! ho capito sono tontolo!!  

Grazie per avermelo fatto notare. 

Me ne vado va! :infelice: stamani sta faccina mi tormenta, vado a lavorare!


----------



## free (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mizzeca!! ho capito sono tontolo!!
> 
> Grazie per avermelo fatto notare.
> 
> Me ne vado va! :infelice: stamani sta faccina mi tormenta, *vado a lavorare*!



oggi il bar è in sciopero per caso??


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè di solito cerchi la raccomandazione.



eehhh? Al limite la cercano da me, la raccomandazione...e come sbagliano...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eehhh? Al limite la cercano da me, la raccomandazione...e come sbagliano...


Wuau! donna di potere.


----------



## Annuccia (16 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> c'è chi miagola, c'è chi pedala. Ma secondo te... chi miagola, rosica? A proposito, devo ampliare la mansarda del rifugio perchè secondo me, tra i nuovi arrivati... mi controlli la portanza?



l'importante è far qualcosa che devo dirti....


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se quello che hai scritto sopra è vero, io ti corteggio a vita, aspè aspè mi sono ricordato di due cose, non dico quali, comunque rinuncio.
> 
> 
> Ma sai farle davvero quelle cose? non parlo dei soffocotti eh.


Non sto scherzando.
Ti ricordo che ho abitato da sola per moltissimi anni.
Aggiusto anche la lavatrice, uso il trapano meglio di Mattia e...

Merito di mio padre.
Mi ha allevata come Tebo. Sono il suo primogenitO.
Ancora oggi mi chiama al maschile.


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io da lei, mi spetto che non lo dica invece...
> 
> 
> no
> ...



si, avete ragione. Non lo dirà.
Però a me non viene in mente nessuna miagolante.
Ultimo tu che sei l' unico che ha capito, chi è la gatta?


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi ha un atteggiamento anche tipo il tuo. ma il fatto che mi sia distante non significa che non sia adeguato



ENNO!

Io civetto! E' molto diverso!


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa che dopo Chiara quella che secondo me miagola meno è proprio Tebe
> Abbiamo proprio una visione diversa di questa cosa



Infatti...miagolare proprio no.
Dio santo.
Civettare alla grande ma miagolare è tutta un altra cosa.


Min ha le idee un pò confuse sulla seduzione mi sa.


----------



## Annuccia (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ENNO!
> 
> Io civetto! E' molto diverso!


io volevo infatti sapere cosa intendesse per miagolare...
può darsi che intenda questo...


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> chi è che miagola? e se miagola che significa? Poi non capisco il nesso con l'essere rigorosi. Sarà la neve, mi si sono ghiacciate le due sinapsi.


Min dice che io miagolo.

Ma ti pare?

ripeto.
Io CIVETTO!


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti...miagolare proprio no.
> Dio santo.
> Civettare alla grande ma miagolare è tutta un altra cosa.
> 
> ...


senz'altro


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non sto scherzando.
> Ti ricordo che ho abitato da sola per moltissimi anni.
> Aggiusto anche la lavatrice, uso il trapano meglio di Mattia e...
> 
> ...



Bello no? 

E' molto soddisfacente saper fare di tutto e di più. Riuscire a completare o modificare una qualsiasi cosa è molto ma molto soddisfacente.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti...miagolare proprio no.
> Dio santo.
> Civettare alla grande ma miagolare è tutta un altra cosa.
> 
> ...



donna beata te che sei giovane e inesperta..esistono le donne che miagolano
specialmente quando hanno bisogno di qualcosa...sei proprio invornita..uffa'Tebe.
Vedrai che quando uscirai dal motel,assieme al presente gatto randagio.non sarai piu'la stessa donna


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io volevo infatti sapere cosa intendesse per miagolare...
> può darsi che intenda questo...



ha problemi con gli "aggettivi"  allora.


----------



## Annuccia (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bello no?
> 
> E' molto soddisfacente saper fare di tutto e di più. Riuscire a completare o modificare una qualsiasi cosa è molto ma molto soddisfacente.


chi fa da se..fa per tre....


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> chi fa da se..fa per tre....


E' vero, sempre sperando che qualcuno/a non ne approfitti. Tu Tebe che ne pensi?  E tu Annù anche multifare come me e Tebe?


----------



## Annuccia (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ha problemi con gli "aggettivi" allora.




lo dico perchè....



perchè.....








(non ho capito cosa significa miagolare....
non conosco il significato..se non quello ovvio del verso dei gatti....
figuriamoci cosa intende lei...
hai capito?)


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Min dice che io miagolo.
> 
> Ma ti pare?
> 
> ...



Sei una diversamente civetta! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bello no?
> 
> E' molto soddisfacente saper fare di tutto e di più. Riuscire a completare o modificare una qualsiasi cosa è molto ma molto soddisfacente.



infatti sono molto contenta di questo.
Ma non solo, anche il fatto che non ci siano mai state differenze di educazione fra uomini e donne.
Eravamo tutti maschi e femmine in qualche modo.
Non c'erano cose che i miei fratelli potessero fare e io no in quanto femmina.
In nessun campo di educazione proprio.
I no erano uguali per tutto, come i si.

Da questo lato sono stata davvero molto fortunata con la mia famiglia.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti sono molto contenta di questo.
> Ma non solo, anche il fatto che non ci siano mai state differenze di educazione fra uomini e donne.
> Eravamo tutti maschi e femmine in qualche modo.
> Non c'erano cose che i miei fratelli potessero fare e io no in quanto femmina.
> ...



 Si capisco.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti sono molto contenta di questo.
> *Ma non solo, anche il fatto che non ci siano mai state differenze di educazione fra uomini e donne.
> Eravamo tutti maschi e femmine in qualche modo.
> Non c'erano cose che i miei fratelli potessero fare e io no in quanto femmina.
> ...


Ecco perchè non ti sono cresciute le tette.


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> donna beata te che sei giovane e inesperta..esistono le donne che miagolano
> specialmente quando hanno bisogno di qualcosa...sei proprio invornita..uffa'Tebe.
> Vedrai che quando uscirai dal motel,assieme al presente gatto randagio.non sarai piu'la stessa donna



......paura fifa.

Cioè, quelle che miagolano sono quelle che fanno flap flap intenzionalmente e senza ironia per avere un tornaconto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> donna beata te che sei giovane e inesperta..esistono le donne che miagolano
> specialmente quando hanno bisogno di qualcosa...sei proprio invornita..uffa'Tebe.
> Vedrai che quando uscirai dal motel,assieme al presente gatto randagio.non sarai piu'la stessa donna


ahhhh, ma allora sei tu che miagoli. Allora io che rosico scappo... si sa che chi miagola... chi rosica se lo magna.:smile:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti...miagolare proprio no.
> Dio santo.
> Civettare alla grande ma miagolare è tutta un altra cosa.
> 
> ...



Si ma anche il tuo civettare mi sembra assolutamente scherzoso...:smile:
Le civette serie mi stanno un po' sulle palle


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> donna beata te che sei giovane e inesperta..esistono le donne che miagolano
> specialmente quando hanno bisogno di qualcosa...sei proprio invornita..uffa'Tebe.
> *Vedrai che quando uscirai dal motel,assieme al presente gatto randagio.non sarai piu'la stessa donna*



Grandissimo Micione!


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ecco perchè non ti sono cresciute le tette.



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ahhhh, ma allora sei tu che miagoli. Allora io che rosico scappo... si sa che chi miagola... chi rosica se lo magna.:smile:


Ma vuoi trombarti il micione pure tu!? Buongustaia!


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si ma anche il tuo civettare mi sembra assolutamente scherzoso...:smile:
> Le civette serie mi stanno un po' sulle palle




si, lo è alla grande e infatti nella vita lo si capisce subito.


----------



## Annuccia (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' vero, sempre sperando che qualcuno/a non ne approfitti. Tu Tebe che ne pensi?  E tu Annù anche multifare come me e Tebe?


parto dal presupposto che se posso fare una cosa da sola non devo aspettare che arrivi qualcuno per aiutarmi....
se non posso allora è diverso...

io intanto faccio...provo..

(mia nonna mi diceva e me lo continua a dire...che ero un "masculu mancatu")
che abbia ragione joey sarà per questo che nemmeno a ne son cresciute le tette?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> parto dal presupposto che se posso fare una cosa da sola non devo aspettare che arrivi qualcuno per aiutarmi....
> se non posso allora è diverso...
> 
> io intanto faccio...provo..
> ...




Riuscirò mai a scrivere che stavolta sono daccordo con J and bì ? :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> parto dal presupposto che se posso fare una cosa da sola non devo aspettare che arrivi qualcuno per aiutarmi....
> se non posso allora è diverso...
> 
> io intanto faccio...provo..
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

*civettare e miagolare*

Il grande quesito di tradimento,net! a voi la parola!


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma vuoi trombarti il micione *pure* tu!? Buongustaia!


per curiosità... di che numeri stiamo parlando? Per avere un'idea... se c'è molta fila magari prima passo in posta.


----------



## Annuccia (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Riuscirò mai a scrivere che stavolta sono daccordo con J and bì ? :carneval:




mio padre in effetti quando mia madre restò incinta avrebbe voluto un maschio.....
beh in parte è stato accontentato...
preferivo dare 2 calci ad un pallone e rompermi le ossa su una bici sgangherata...alla quale tolsi da sola le rotelle...
anzicchè giocare alle signore che prendono il thè....
tornavo a casa sporca e piena di lividi...(mia madre aveva sempre qualche remora a portarmi dal pediatra.....)

i collant li odiavo(mia figlia uguale uguale)

poi beh...cambiai ovvio...mi sono raffinata....e meno male...:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (16 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Grandissimo Micione!


Ciao Joey..se continua  cosi..cambio avatar e metto il gatto delle nevi..

ma le donne miagolanti,parlo di lavoro..le ho sempre trovate..ma non mi hanno fatto alcun effetto...
.fuori dal lavoro,non hanno bisogno di miagolare..se ci intendiamo bene..viceversa amen.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mio padre in effetti quando mia madre restò incinta avrebbe voluto un maschio.....
> beh in parte è stato accontentato...
> preferivo dare 2 calci ad un pallone e rompermi le ossa su una bici sgangherata...alla quale tolsi da sola le rotelle...
> anzicchè giocare alle signore che prendono il thè....
> ...



Sai che mi stai facendo pensare a tantissimi anni fa, quando le madri dicevano alle "figlie maschiaccio" non fare certi giochi... non salire sulla bici.. perdi la verginità.  Ti risulta questa espressione Annù?


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai che mi stai facendo pensare a tantissimi anni fa, quando le madri dicevano alle "figlie maschiaccio" non fare certi fiochi... non salire sulla bici.. perdi la verginità.  Ti risulta questa espressione Annù?




EHHHHHHHHHHHH???????


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per curiosità... di che numeri stiamo parlando? Per avere un'idea... se c'è molta fila magari prima passo in posta.


Allora, c'è sicuramente Tebe prima di te. Però volendo, se non vuoi attendere, potreste anche fare una cosa a tre. Scommetto che il Micione ne sarebbe ben lieto e vi soddisferebbe entrambe fino allo strazio.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> EHHHHHHHHHHHH???????



EHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE??????????????????????? 

Se non avevi capito per fiochi, era giochi, sbaglia!! mi come fai e che èèèèèèèèè!! 

Se invece hai capito, è tutto vero quello che ho scritto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ecco.
Miagolare, civettare, non fate i finti u-tonti.

In particolare la sbrisciola....


----------



## Annuccia (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai che mi stai facendo pensare a tantissimi anni fa, quando le madri dicevano alle "figlie maschiaccio" non fare certi fiochi... non salire sulla bici.. perdi la verginità.  Ti risulta questa espressione Annù?



mia madre non me lo diceva.....
ma le vicine pettegole non si spiegavano perchè....

ho vissuto per dieci anni in un paesino....il posto era fantastico....tanto verde...nessun pericolo..tutti conoscevano tutti e tutti aiutavano tutti...

quando caddi da cavallo mia madre lo seppe prima che mio padre potesse avvertirla...



cadiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu, to figghia cadiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu, si mazzau(mica vero)
ma chi siti pacciiiiiiiiiiiii a lassalla sula supra da nbestia


trad: è caduta, tua figlia è caduta si è ammazzata, fatta male(no...non tanto)
ma siete pazzi, lasciarla sola con quella bestia(un cavallo docilissimo, che quel giorno però non so ancora per quale motivo non rispondeva ai comandi....beh non mi sono fatta nulla...mi portarono in ospedale certo perchè il piede restò per un pochino incastarto alla staffa...ma nulla solo abrasioni...)


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora, c'è sicuramente Tebe prima di te. Però volendo, se non vuoi attendere, potreste anche fare una cosa a tre. Scommetto che il Micione ne sarebbe ben lieto e vi soddisferebbe entrambe fino allo strazio.



facciamo una cosa a quattro?
Vieni pure tu joey?

Prenoto io.

qui ci stiamo tutti e quattro. Pure la terza di Sbri culetto prensile ( che impressione)


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Miagolare, civettare, non fate i finti u-tonti.
> 
> In particolare la sbrisciola....


soprattutto lei


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> facciamo una cosa a quattro?
> *Vieni pure tu joey?
> *
> Prenoto io.
> ...



No.


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No.



:rotfl:

peccato non poterti approvare!


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mia madre non me lo diceva.....
> ma le vicine pettegole non si spiegavano perchè....
> 
> ho vissuto per dieci anni in un paesino....il posto era fantastico....tanto verde...nessun pericolo..tutti conoscevano tutti e tutti aiutavano tutti...
> ...



:smile:


----------



## Annuccia (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :smile:


povera mamma già mi immaginava stecchita e sanguinante....



li il telefono non giovava sai?



e credo nemmeno adesso...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> povera mamma già mi immaginava stecchita e sanguinante....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Si, immagino una signora sicula che corre per andare dalla figlia..... Figghiuzza figghiuzza mia.... sangu ru me coru chi ti facisti .. stai bene figghia, stai bene? parra parra figghia mia parra.. e dimmi quando stai bene ca cu un corpu ri sangu ca mi facisti pigghiari u vogghiu sapiri, accussi se stai bene t'ammazzu iu risgrazziataaa!!


----------



## lothar57 (16 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora, c'è sicuramente Tebe prima di te. Però volendo, se non vuoi attendere, potreste anche fare una cosa a tre. Scommetto che il Micione ne sarebbe ben lieto e vi soddisferebbe entrambe fino allo strazio.



un tempo forse caro mio..ma gli anni passano...vieni anche tu..magari le scambiamo..che ne dici??


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> un tempo forse caro mio..ma gli anni passano...vieni anche tu..magari le scambiamo..che ne dici??



ha già detto no.
Io l'avevo invitato ma niente.

Ci tocca andare da soli Lothar


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> soprattutto lei


ah, quindi sono io la civetta miagolante? Mizzica. Ok, ne tengo conto per la scelta dell'avatar.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ha già detto no.
> Io l'avevo invitato ma niente.
> 
> Ci tocca andare da soli Lothar



e sia..anche perche'in numero dispari ho provato..e non mi e'piaciuto


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah, quindi sono io la civetta miagolante? Mizzica. Ok, ne tengo conto per la scelta dell'avatar.



Ti consiglio questa.


----------



## Annuccia (16 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e sia..anche perche'in numero dispari ho provato..e non mi e'piaciuto




scusate se mi intrometto....
dipende con chi....
chi erano....le altre due...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusate se mi intrometto....
> dipende con chi....
> chi erano....le altre due...



L'esperienza ha parlato?


----------



## Annuccia (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> L'esperienza ha parlato?



si si...con due ,tre ,quattro diciotto....


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e sia..anche perche'in numero dispari ho provato..e non mi e'piaciuto



Come mai? Aspè, ma te ed un altro con una donna o due donne con te?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> si si...con due ,tre ,quattro diciotto....



Quaterna!


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2013)

:rotfl:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah, quindi sono io la civetta miagolante? Mizzica. Ok, ne tengo conto per la scelta dell'avatar.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai ragione sai.
> 
> Detta la tua, stoppati, o perlomeno scrivi con cognizione di causa, quando comincerai a capire il mio comportamento ed i perchè dei miei comportamenti, ne riparleremo, cioè non toglie punti al tuo giusto intervento. Adesso però leggi quello che ti ho scritto e leggilo molto attentamente, capirai che dietro c'è altro. Almeno spero...


Con tanta simpatia, vera, non è che si è qui per studiare. Si capisce quel che si capisce. Se non si è capito si capirà (oppure no). 
Non credo che si debbano prendere appunti e fare schemi.
Non c'è bisogno di offendesi se non si viene capiti.
Non mi hanno capita, ma... chi se ne... no?


----------



## lothar57 (16 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come mai? Aspè, ma te ed un altro con una donna o due donne con te?


tipo con sua''amante''piu'io.da non ripetere....non pensare male ognuno stava ben lontano


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con tanta simpatia, vera, non è che si è qui per studiare. Si capisce quel che si capisce. Se non si è capito si capirà (oppure no).
> Non credo che si debbano prendere appunti e fare schemi.
> Non c'è bisogno di offendesi se non si viene capiti.
> Non mi hanno capita, ma... chi se ne... no?



Credimi, si, si studia qua, si studia chi ci sta dietro un nick, e si studia quello che il nick vuole. Come nella realtà, incontri qualcuno/a la frequenti e dopo decidi tramite quello che hai imparato-saputo su di costoro se frequentarli oppure no. Certo qua non hai scelte.

C'è chi capisce quello che si capisce, c'è chi capisce quello che si vuol far capire. :rotfl:

Offendersi mai, appunti si, così capisco e faccio capire.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Credimi, si, si studia qua, si studia chi ci sta dietro un nick, e si studia quello che il nick vuole. Come nella realtà, incontri qualcuno/a la frequenti e dopo decidi tramite quello che hai imparato-saputo su di costoro se frequentarli oppure no. Certo qua non hai scelte.
> 
> C'è chi capisce quello che si capisce, c'è chi capisce quello che si vuol far capire. :rotfl:
> 
> Offendersi mai, appunti si, così capisco e faccio capire.


Ma non cerco acchiappo qui.
Cerco di capire come acchiappare chi ho già trovato.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non cerco acchiappo qui.
> Cerco di capire come acchiappare chi ho già trovato.


Chi ha parlato di acchiappare? 

Chi hai acchiappato?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chi ha parlato di acchiappare?
> 
> Chi hai acchiappato?


E allora non vedo perché frequentare chi frequenta qui.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E allora non vedo perché frequentare chi frequenta qui.


eh?


----------



## Cattivik (22 Gennaio 2013)

[h=2]La mia amante ha un'altro che fare?[/h]
Una cosa a tre... 

Cattivik


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> *La mia amante ha un'altro che fare?*
> 
> 
> Una cosa a tre...
> ...


ciao Catty.:mrgreen: Avevo lo stesso pensiero ma... non ero il nick giusto. Grazie:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh?


boh.....


----------



## Cattivik (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao Catty.:mrgreen: Avevo lo stesso pensiero ma... non ero il nick giusto. Grazie:mrgreen:


Sbriciolata su cambia nick... che si deve ripartire prima o poi... se vuoi ti do io una spintarella... per iniziare.

Cattivik


----------

